# Garnfellow's World [Updated 12.26.05]



## Garnfellow (Dec 28, 2003)

I’ll be periodically posting PCs, NPCs, and monsters from our long-running campaign here. A little background is probably in order first. The Frilond Campaign is set in a low magic world, very similar to Western Europe in the late Twelfth Century. Most action takes place in a wild region that borders the fell lands of the ruck-men—barbaric creatures that may (or may not) be degenerate humans. 

The first character is an NPC. He would probably claim that he is the central hero, narrator, and focus of the entire campaign. My PCs, and the rest of the NPCs, for that matter, would strongly disagree with this assertion.

==

*Sir Will Garnfellow, the Lion of Upchurch:* male Rog4/Ftr8; CR 12; HD 4d6+23 plus 8d10+40; hp 126; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 16, touch 11, flat-footed 16; BAB +11; Grp +12; Atk +14 melee (1d8+1/19–20, longsword); Full Atk +14/+9/+4 melee (1d8+1/19–20, longsword); SA sneak attack +2d6; SQ evasion, trap sense, trapfinding, uncanny dodge; AL NG; SV Fort +12, Ref +5, Will +3; Str 12, Dex 9, Con 20, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Appraise +6, Bluff +19, Diplomacy +12, Escape Artist –3*, Gather Information +16, Handle Animal +14, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (local) +13, Hide +1*, Listen +7, Perform (oratory) +6, Perform (stringed instrument) +10, Profession (gambler) +5, Ride +12, Search +8, Sense Motive +7, Sleight of Hand +1*, Spot +5; Combat Expertise, Diehard, Endurance, Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Trip, Mounted Combat, Persuasive, Skill Focus (bluff), Toughness, Weapon Focus (longsword). 

* Includes -5 armor check penalty for masterwork chainmail and heavy steel shield

_Possessions_: _ring of protection +2_, _amulet of health +2_ (reflected in  statistics above), masterwork chainmail, masterwork heavy steel shield, WELSUNG masterwork longsword, masterwork viol, 3,315 gp.

A boisterous knight of great girth, Sir Will Garnfellow is known to frequent the Bristling Boar Inn of Heremac—though of late he can be found dutifully serving under Sir Hamral, Bailiff of Upchurch. Garnfellow is a mirthful, garrulous man in his middle years, always willing to share in the telling of his past martial exploits. He has a blond curly beard and mustache, and wears fine livery when he can afford it. A most lusty fellow, his appetites for food, ale, women, dice, story, and song are nigh insatiable. Garnfellow served as a household knight to the Baron of Bellenore for several years, but due to some undisclosed grievance, he fell into disfavor there. Garnfellow wields the sword Welsung; his shield bears the image of three rampant lions on an azure field; his battered old war-horse is named Justicar. Garnfellow plays the viol and is often accompanied by his trusty men-at-arms, the old veteran Nym and the young lad Bardolph.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 28, 2003)

*A Note on Equipment*

Sharp-eyed readers will note that the gear possessed by most of the characters in this thread do not match typical gear values as suggested by the DMG.

Because Frilond is supposed to be a low-power, low-magic, (and relatively low tech) setting, one way I enforce this restriction is by limiting the value of NPC gear. I am still fiddling with formulas, but currently I use the following:

NPC Level x .05 x Typical NPC gear value.

This means a 1st level Frilond NPC has only 5% of the gear suggested by the DMG; a 10th level Frilond NPC has gear worth 50% suggested in the DMG; and a 20th level Frilond NPC has 100% of the suggested gear.

The rationale being that in a low magic setting, magic goodies would be much more highly concentrated amongst powerful NPCs than in settings where magic is more common.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Sir Hamral, Bailiff of Upchurch*

The following character has enjoyed the longest continuous run of any PC in the campaign. He began modestly enough, scraping a living together by fighting wild dogs and bandits. But now he has great esteem and freely walks among noblemen. He has even had audiences with such luminaries as King Wenric and Bishop Martin.

*Sir Hamral, Bailiff of Upchurch:* male Ftr 12; HD 12d10+36; hp 91; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 18, touch 9, flat-footed 18; BAB +12; Grp +16; Atk +19 melee (1d8+8/17–20, _+2 longsword_); Full Atk +19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+8/19–20, _+2 longsword_); SV Fort +11, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 18, Dex 8, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +7*, Handle Animal +13, Hide –5*, Intimidate +6, Jump +0*, Listen -1, Move Silently –5*, Ride +16, Spot -1, Swim +1*; Endurance, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (longsword), Improved Sunder, Leadership, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Ride-By Attack, Run, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longsword).

* Includes -4 armor check penalty for masterwork chainmail.

_Possessions:_ _+2 chainmail_, _+1 light steel shield_, LEGRAND, _+2 longsword_.

Sir Hamral is a towering but soft-spoken warrior from Heremac, born to the middle-class. His father was a former serjeant in the town militia. Hamral himself was once active in the militia—especially following his brother's death at the hands of ruck-men. Hamral is a shrewd tactician, though he will sometimes take great risks to finish an enemy. He enjoys a very good reputation in Heremac and throughout the surrounding lands, and is well known as a hard worker and sometimes hero. Hamral was knighted by Sir Aleck Rowland, in gratitude for Hamral's service at the Geaunt's Tower. Following the death of Sir Aleck, the Count of Kirke installed Hamral as the next Bailiff of Upchurch, and the young knight is beginning to emerge as a very promising leader on the Frounter.

Sir Hamral's warhorse, Fiasco:

*Fiasco:* male heavy warhorse; CR 3; Large Animal; HD 4d8+24; hp 46; Init +2; Spd 50 ft; AC 15, touch 11, flat-footed 13; BAB +3; Grp +12; Atk +7 melee (1d6+5, hoof); Full Atk +7 melee (1d6+5, 2 hooves) and +2 melee (1d4+2, bite); Space/Reach 10 ft/5 ft; SQ low-light vision, scent; AL N; SV Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +1; Str 21, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 8.

_Skills and Feats: _ Listen +4, Spot +3; Endurance, Run.

_Low-Light Vision (Ex):_ Fiasco can see twice as far as normal in dim light and can see outdoors on a moonlit night as well as he can during the day.

_Scent (Ex):_ Fiasco can detect approaching enemies and sniff out hidden foes by sense of smell.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 1, 2004)

*Valerius the Mysterious*

Here's another PC from the campaign:

*Valerius:* male Conj 14; HD 14d4+28; hp 61; Init +4; Spd 30 ft; AC 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10; BAB +7; Grp +6; Atk +6 melee (1d6-1, quarterstaff); Full Atk +6/+1 melee (1d6-1, quarterstaff) or +7/+2 ranged (1d4-1, dart); SA spells; SQ familiar benefits, raven familiar (Noxumbra); SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +15; Str 9, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 11.

_Skills and Feats: _Appraise +12_, _Climb -1, Concentration +19, Craft (Alchemy) +14, Decipher Script +14, Hide +0, Jump -1, Knowledge (Arcana) +21, Knowledge (History) +10, Knowledge (Religion) +12, Knowledge (the Planes) +21, Listen +4, Move Silently +0, Profession (Herbalist) +15, Speak Other Language (Aeptetean) +5, Speak Other Language (Herachean) +5, Speak Other Language (Ruckish) +4, Spellcraft +23, Spot +5, Swim -1; Augment Summoning, Combat Casting, Greater Spell Focus (conjuration), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (conjuration).

*Familiar Benefits:* Valerius has a raven familiar named Noxumbra. He gains the benefits of the Alertness feat when she is within arm's reach. He also gains the following benefits.

_Empathic Link (Su):_ Valerius has an empathic link with Noxumbra out to a distance of up to one mile. Valerius cannot see through Noxumbra's eyes, but the two of them can communicate telepathically. Because of the empathic link between Noxumbra and Valerius, Valerius has the same connection to an item or place that Noxumbra does. 

_Deliver Touch Spells (Su):_ Noxumbra can deliver touch spells for Valerius. When Valerius casts a touch spell, Noxumbra can be designated as the "toucher." (Valerius and Noxumbra have to be in contact at the time of casting.) Noxumbra can then deliver the touch spell just as Valerius could. As normal, if Valerius casts another spell, the touch spell dissipates. 

_Scry on Familiar (Sp): _Valerius may scry on Noxumbra (as if casting the _scrying _spell) once per day.

_Share Spells (Su):_ At Valerius's option, he may have any spell he casts on himself also affect Noxumbra. Noxumbra must be within 5 feet at the time. If the spell has a duration other than instantaneous, the spell stops affecting Noxumbra if she moves farther than 5 feet away. The spell's effect will not be restored even if Noxumbra returns to Valerius before the duration would otherwise have ended. Additionally, Valerius may cast a spell with a target of "You" on Noxumbra (as a Touch range spell) instead. Valerius and Noxumbra can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect animals. 

_Spells Prepared_ (5/6/6/6/6/4/4/3, DC 14 + spell level): 0—_acid splash_*, _arcane mark_, _detect magic_, _read magic_, _touch of fatigue_; 1—_grease_*, _mage armor_*, _obscuring mist_*, _shield_, _summon monster I_* (2); 2—_fog cloud_*, _glitterdust_*, _protection from arrows_, _summon monster II_*, _summon swarm_*, _web_*; 3—_flame arrow_, _ghost armor_*, _phantom steed_*, _summon monster III_* (3); 4—_black tentacles_*, _dimension door_*, quickened _grease_*, _scrying_, _summon monster IV_*, _stoneskin_; 5—_cloudkill_, _summon monster V_*, quickened _summon swarm_*, _wall of stone_*; 6—_acid fog_*, _summon monster VI_* (2), _wall of iron_*; 7—_power word blind_, _summon monster VII_* (2). * Conjuration spell. The save DC, where applicable, for these spells, is 16. Valerius’s opposition schools are Evocation and Illusion.

_Possessions:_ _candle of shadows_, _cloak of resistance +2_, _horn of fog_, potion of _intelligence_, scroll of _numa's mystical aura_ and _mage armor_.

Valerius is a mysterious figure in his thirties, dressed in black robes like a cleric in minor orders. He is very tall and thin, with dark hair and eyes and a small, mustacheless beard. He is literate and highly intelligent, and commands formidable occult forces. On more than one occasion he has conjured forth monstrous servants from beyond this world. Valerius is sometimes haughty and distant, but he is always true to his word. His personal sigil resembles a labyrinth.

*Noxumbra, female raven familiar:* Tiny Magical Beast (Augmented Animal); HD 1/4d8 (effective 14d8); hp 30; Init +2; Spd 10 ft, fly 40 ft (average); AC 21, flat-footed 19, touch 14; BAB +7; Grp -6; Atk +11 melee (1d2-5, claws); Full Atk +11 melee (1d2-5, claws); Space/Reach 2 1/2 ft/0; SQ improved evasion, low-light vision, speak language, speak with master, speak with birds; SR 19; SV Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +11; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 6.

_Skills and Feats:_ Appraise +9, Concentration +17, Decipher Script +11, Knowledge (arcana) +18, Knowledge (history) +7, Knowledge (religion) +9, Listen +4, Speak Language (Aeptetean) +2, Speak Language (Herachean) +2, Speak Language (Ruckish) +2, Spellcraft +20, Spot +5; Weapon Finesse.

_Improved Evasion (Ex):_ If Noxumbra is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, she takes no damage if she makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.

_Speak Language (Su):_ Noxumbra can speak Common.

_Speak with Birds (Ex):_ Noxumbra can communicate with other birds, including dire variants. The communication is limited by the Intelligence of the conversing creatures. 

_Speak with Master (Su):_ Noxumbra and Valerius can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 2, 2004)

*Saint James*

*Saint James:* male Rog 9/Ftr 2; HD 9d6-6 plus 2d10-2; hp 53; Init +8; Spd 30 ft; AC 18, touch 14, flat-footed 14; BAB +8; Grp +7; Atk +14 (1d6-1/19–20, short sword); Full Atk +12/+7 (1d6-1/19–20, short sword) and +11 (1d4/19–20, _+1 dagger_) or +12/+7 ranged (1d6/x3, shortbow); SA sneak attack +5d6; SQ evasion, improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +3, trapfinding; SV Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +3; Str 8, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 12.

_Skills and Feats: _Balance +13_, _Climb +8, Craft (Alchemy) +4, Craft (Cooking) +5, Craft (Trapmaking) +4, Disable Device +12, Disguise +8, Gather Information +7, Hide +14, Jump +2, Listen +8, Open Lock +17, Search +10, Sleight of Hand +10, Spot +8, Swim -1, Tumble +14; Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Toughness, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (shortsword).

*Evasion (Ex):* St. James can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If he makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, he instead takes no damage.

*Trapfinding (Ex):* St. James can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a DC higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. St. James can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. Disabling a magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. If he beats a trap's DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check, he can generally study the trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with his party) without disarming it.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* St. James has an intuitive sense that alerts him to danger from traps, giving him a +3 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +3 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. 

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* St. James retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.

_Possessions:_ _bracers of armor +3_, _talisman of protection +1_, Flitten, _+1 dagger_, masterwork short sword.

A fast-talking youth, St. James is sarcastic and disrespectful, but also quite perceptive. He is of medium height and build, with brown hair and blue eyes. St. James is prone to catching colds and cannot abide drafts. He also hates to carry anything heavier than a bag of coins. St. James is very clever at working with both traps and locks—skills which have served him well in the last few years. He is fine cook and brewer, and was known to occasionally moonlight at the Bristling Boar. When in Heremac St. James often enjoyed the company of a certain lady named Maggie, but he has recently fallen out of her favor. St. James hails from a small village called Mattin, where he was known as Destin Waller; his parents owned a tavern there called the Wellstone. St. James was forced to leave his home town after being accused of thievery. For a while St. James was accompanied by a childhood friend, Dale. Unfortunately, Dale was devoured by Old Brown while exploring Owl Island.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 4, 2004)

*Mendelor Stoneheart*

We recently reworked this next PC using help from the EnWorld community. The concept is a hardy warrior who is also reasonably skilled in forestry and scouting. For various reasons, levels in ranger or barbarian were not viable for this character. The winning suggestion was to make use of the Versatile feat from the _Rokugan_ d20 book. This feat allows you to choose two skills, which then become class skills for you.

*Mendelor:* male Ftr 12; HD 12d10+12; hp 79; Init +8; Spd 30 ft; AC 21, touch 14, flat-footed 17; BAB +12; Grp +15; Atk +16 melee (1d8+4/x3, _+1 battleaxe_); Full Atk +16/+11/+6 melee (1d8+4/x3, _+1 battleaxe_) or +16/+11/+6 ranged (1d6+3, throwing axe); SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +6; Str 16, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12.

_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +1_, _Climb +2*, Escape Artist +3*, Gather Information +1, Hide +10*, Intimidate +1, Jump +2, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Listen +8, Move Silently +12*, Spot +8, Survival +8 (+10 in aboveground environments), Swim +1*, Use Rope +4; Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Spring Attack, Track, Versatile (Move Silently and Hide), Versatile (Knowledge (nature) and Survival), Versatile (Listen and Spot).

* Includes a -1 armor check penalty for masterwork chainmail shirt.

_Possessions:_ masterwork chain shirt, _+1 throwing axe_, _+1 shield_, _+1 battleaxe_.

A hardy forester, Mendelor is handy with an axe and always eager to jump into any adventure or scrap. Mendelor is loyal, generous, and deeply suspicious of all magic. Mendelor's bravery is renown, and he slew Prince Briareus in single combat.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 8, 2004)

*The Barefooted Friar*

*Friar Sidrach Landry:* male Clr 11; HD 11d8-11; hp 51; Init -2; Spd 30 ft; AC 11, touch 8, flat-footed 11; BAB +8; Grp +7; Atk +8 melee (1d6-1, quarterstaff); Full Atk +6/+1/+6 melee (1d6-1, quarterstaff, double weapon) or +8/+3 melee (1d6-1, quarterstaff) or +6/+1 ranged (1d4-1, sling); SA spells, turn undead; SV Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +12; Str 9, Dex 7, Con 8, Int 13, Wis 20, Cha 13.

_Skills and Feats: _Climb -1_, _Concentration +10, Craft (Alchemy) +1, Craft (Tailoring) +2, Gather Information +2, Heal +8, Hide -2, Jump -1, Knowledge (Local) +2, Knowledge (Nature) +2, Listen +5, Move Silently -2, Profession (Gambler) +6, Profession (Herbalist) +6, Spot +5, Survival +7, Swim -1; Combat Casting, Combat Expertise, Extend Spell, Improved Disarm, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (quarterstaff).

*Spells Prepared* (6/8/6/6/5/4/2, DC 15 + spell level): 0—_create water_, _cure minor wounds_, _detect magic, detect poison_, _mending_, _purify food and drink_; 1—_bless_, _command_, _cure light wounds_, _divine favor_, _magic weapon_, _protection from evil_*, _sanctuary_, _shield of faith_; 2—_aid_*, _bear’s endurance_, _bull’s strength_, _cure moderate wounds_, _enthrall_, _hold person_; 3—_cure serious wounds_, _daylight_, _dispel magic_, _magic vestment_, _prayer_, _protection from energy_*; 4—_cure critical wounds_, _divine power_, _greater magic weapon_, _neutralize poison_, _spell immunity_*; 5—_flame strike_, _mass cure light wounds_, _righteous might_, _spell resistance_*; 6—_antimagic field_*, _heal_. * Domain spell. Domains: Good (casts Good spells as a 12th-level cleric); Protection (protective ward).

*Turn Undead (Su):* Sidrach may attempt to turn or destroy undead four times per day.

*Protective Ward (Su).* As a standard action, Sidrach may grant someone he touches a +11 resistance bonus equal on his or her next saving throw. The _protective ward_ is an abjuration effect with a duration of 1 hour that is usable once per day.

_Possessions:_ quarterstaff, incense of _bless_, _bracers of armor +3_. 

A charming fellow, Friar Sidrach is gentle, inquisitive, and very talkative. He is a member of the Gerardian Order, a newly-formed group of mendicants who are also known as Black Friars for the color of their robes. Friar Sidrach is very wise, but has had little formal education. He enjoys gaming and drinking his Blackbelly stout. Friar Sidrach is an excellent public speaker with a genuine concern for the common folk, and relishes wandering the countryside. His faith in the Five is very strong, and the friar has performed several notable miracles. The friar is also a good tailor and has, on occasion, fashioned warm winter clothing for his comrades. As he gives almost all of his money to the Gerardian order, Friar Sidrach rarely has any coin of his own.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 9, 2004)

*Renton*

*Renton McAllister:* male Ftr 8; HD 8d10; hp 55; Init +6; Spd 20 ft; AC 19, touch 12, flat-footed 17; BAB +8; Grp +10; Atk +12 melee (1d8+4/17–20, longsword); Full Atk +12/+7 melee (1d8+4/17–20, longsword) or +10/+5 ranged (1d6/x3, shortbow); SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 11, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 5.

_Skills and Feats: _Climb +2_, _Handle Animal +8, Hide +2, Intimidate +2, Jump +2, Listen +0, Move Silently +2, Profession (Hunter) +5, Ride +10, Spot +0, Swim +2; Cleave, Dodge, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (longsword), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Improved Sunder, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longsword).

_Possessions:_ masterwork chainmail, masterwork longsword, _helm of resolve_, potion of _firebreathing_ (1 use).

A young lad, tall and well built with fine black hair. A large dark birthmark cruelly mars much of the left side of his face. Despite his youth, the he handles himself coolly and carries a serjeant's longsword, along with a hunting bow. Renton hates rucks and is a former member of Heremac's militia.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 17, 2004)

*Owen Grey*

*Owen Grey:* male Rog 5/Ftr 4; HD 5d6+15 plus 4d10+12; hp 66; Init +8; Spd 30 ft; AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 13; BAB +7; Grp +11; Atk +12 melee (1d6+4/19–20, short sword) or +13 ranged (1d6+1/x3, _+1 shortbow_); Full Atk +12/+7 melee (1d6+4/19–20, short sword) or +13/+8 ranged (1d6+1/x3, _+1 shortbow_); SA sneak attack +3d6; SQ evasion, uncanny dodge, trap sense +1, trapfinding; SV Fort +8, Ref +9, Will +4; Str 18, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 8.

_Skills and Feats: _Balance +14_, _Climb +9, Hide +15, Jump +6, Listen +12, Move Silently +15, Spot +11, Swim +4, Tumble +15; Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Shot on the Run, Weapon Focus (short bow).

*Evasion (Ex):* Owen can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If he makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, he instead takes no damage.

*Trapfinding (Ex):* Owen can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a DC higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Owen has an intuitive sense that alerts him to danger from traps, giving him a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps. 

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Owen retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.

_Possessions:_ masterwork studded leather armor, masterwork short sword, _+1 shortbow_.

An archer from Antace, Owen is a tough and plucky fighter, as handy with a sword as with his bow. He has also distinguished himself as an excellent scout.


----------



## Olive (Jan 21, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> Sharp-eyed readers will note that the gear possessed by most of the characters in this thread do not match typical gear values as suggested by the DMG.




I know you use a number of monsters in your campaign, so I was wondering how the paucity of magical wealth effects the PCs in their struggles against such.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 21, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> I know you use a number of monsters in your campaign, so I was wondering how the paucity of magical wealth effects the PCs in their struggles against such.




An excellent question, Olive.

In all honesty, there was a lot of fudging through encounters during my first year or so using 3e . . . as opposed to the almost constant fudging under the AD&D ruleset. It’s probably only been in the last year and a half that I’ve felt reasonably confident in designing encounters for this group. Here are a few observations/adjustments that I use to help balance things out:

1. Monsters are fairly rare. Much as I love to make and tinker with them, the campaign is supposed to have a low-magic, low-power feel. Probably 2/3 of all our adventures solely involve mundane opponents and encounters with human NPCs. And because monsters are so rare and remarkable, the players normally have plenty of opportunities to research and scout out their opponents -- often given them a critical strategic edge going into battle.

2. I use free form XP awards, which I find encourages roleplaying and in-game solutions that do not involve combat. So if the players can find a way to trick, banish, entrap, or otherwise circumvent a monster, I will reward them just as if they fought the beastie toe-to-toe.

3. Because monsters are rare and XP awards are free-form, a typical Frilond session does not involve the standard 4 encounters of EL X strength. We might have one or two political/roleplaying encounters, one or two minor combat encounters, and then the one big fight with the monster. As such, when the PCs hit the big showdown, they are usually in pretty good shape as far as spells, hit points, and other resources.

4. As you notice, the group is considerably larger than the standard four-member party. I find that the extra numbers (and all the attendant class abilities) tend to balance out the lack of magic items.

5. What's sauce for the goose . . . I also reduce NPC and monster magic items, so they are slightly weaker than ones straight out of the DMG.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 21, 2004)

*Some Monsters From Our Campaign*

As Olive noted, I've already posted a few monsters from the campaign on the EnWorld boards:


Cacus, three-headed half-dragon stone giant (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70089)
The Dolorous Worm, fiendish advanced fire lizard (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=39197)
Echidna, sin dragon/nymph hybrid (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68197)
The Baying Monster
The Crawling Horror
The Venomous Beast

Fossekin, kocrachon Disciple of Dispater/Fiend of Possession (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68723)
Geraldine, advanced succubus Soul Eater/Fiend of Corruption (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68309)
The Mighty Servant of Hecatesseus, advanced brass golem (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69445)
Hacamuli, Demonic Servant of Orcus (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1475142&postcount=87)


And here's a former PC, killed by Cacus:

Marcus Atwater the Lamarite (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70851)


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 23, 2004)

*Vandoren the Minstrel*

*Vandoren*: Brd 12; HD 12d6+3; hp 45; Init +4; Spd 40 ft; AC 13, touch 10, flat-footed 13; BAB +9; Grp +9; Atk +10 melee (1d6/19-20, short sword) or +9 ranged (1d8/19–20, light crossbow); Full Atk +10/+5 melee (1d6/19–20, short sword) or +9/+4 ranged (1d8/19–20, light crossbow); SA spells; SQ bardic knowledge +14, bardic music (countersong, _fascinate_, inspire courage +2, inspire competence, inspire greatness, _song of freedom_, _suggestion_) 12/day; SV Fort +4, Ref +8, Will +9; Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10,Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 19.

_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +7, Climb +0, Concentration +9, Craft (Alchemy) +6, Decipher Script +5, Diplomacy +9, Disguise +7, Gather Information +8, Hide +0, Jump +5, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Knowledge (Religion) +5, Listen +1, Move Silently +0, Perform (Psaltery) +21, Speak Language (Tynan) +8, Spellcraft +11, Spot +3, Swim +0; Heighten Spell, Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Reload, Spell Focus (evocation), Toughness. 

*Bardic Knowledge (Ex):* Vandoren may make a special bardic knowledge check to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. 

*Bardic Music:* Vandoren can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him.

_Countersong (Su):_ Vandoren can counter magical effects that depend on sound by making a Perform check for each round of countersong. Any creature within 30 ft. of him who is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use Vandoren’s Perform check result in place of his or her saving throw if desired. Countersong lasts for 10 rounds.

Fascinate_ (Sp): _Vandoren can cause a single creature within 90 ft. that can see and hear him to become fascinated with him. His Perform check result is the DC for the opponent’s Will save. Any obvious threat breaks the effect. Fascination lasts 10 rounds.

_Inspire Competence (Su):_ An ally within 30 ft. who can see and hear Vandoren gets a +2 competence bonus on skill checks with a particular skill for as long as he or she can hear the music.

_Inspire Courage (Su):_ Each ally who can hear Vandoren receive a +2 morale bonus to saves against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls The effect lasts for 5 rounds after the ally can no longer hear him.

_Inspire Greatness (Su):_ After hearing Vandoren sing for a full round, a creature within 30 feet gains +2 Hit Dice (d10s that grant temporary hit points), +2 competence bonus on attacks, and +1 competence bonus on Fortitude saves. The effect lasts until 5 rounds after the creature can no longer hear Vandoren.

Song of Freedom_ (Sp):_ Vandoren can use music or poetics to create an effect equivalent to the _break enchantment_ spell (caster level 12th). Using this ability requires 1 minute of uninterrupted concentration and music, and it functions on a single target within 30 feet. Vandoren can’t use _song of freedom_ on himself.

Suggestion _(Sp):_ Vandoren can make a _suggestion_ (as the spell) to a creature he has already fascinated. A DC 19 Will save negates the effect.

_Spells Known_ (3/4/4/4/3, DC 14 + spell level): 0—_dancing lights_, _daze_, _ghost sound_, _know direction_, _light_, _lullaby_; 1—_charm person_, _cure light wounds_, _disguise self_, _ventriloquism_; 2—_blur_, _cat’s grace_, _silence_, _sound burst_*; 3—_gaseous form_, _glibness_, _haste_, _invisibility sphere_; 4—_cure critical wounds_,  _rainbow pattern_, _shout_*. * Evocation spell. The save DC, where applicable, is 15.

_Possessions:_ masterwork studded leather armor, masterwork short sword, _boots of striding and springing_, potion of _vision_, _+1 dagger_, wand of _fear_ (9 charges), _dust of appearance_, PLUCKSOME, a magic psaltery (see below).

An attractive young man, Vandoren is a wandering minstrel from Canglen and former companion to Clement; the two met while attending cathedral school. Vandoren is literate and obviously well-bred: his father, Dunstan, was once a knight in the employ of Lord Charles of Antace, and is now a prominent and influential member of the chancellery of Bishop Martin. Vandoren is a talented singer of songs and maker of jests; he plays the psaltery, a musical instrument that is held in front of the chest while the strings are plucked.

His faithful dog, Achrach:

*Achrach:* Weredrican Sheephound; CR 2; Medium Animal; HD 2d8+8; hp 20; Init +2; Spd 40 ft; AC 16, touch 12, flat-footed 14; BAB +1; Grp +5; Atk +5 melee (1d6+4, bite); Full Atk +5 melee (1d6+4, bite); SQ low-light vision, scent; AL N; SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 19, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 8.

_Skills and Feats_: Jump +8, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +4, Survival +4*; Alertness, Track(b). * Achrach a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.

_Low-Light Vision (Ex):_ Acrach can see twice as far as normal in dim light and can see outdoors on a moonlit night as well as during the day.

_Scent (Ex):_ Achrach can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 23, 2004)

*Vandoren's Faerie-Made Psaltery, Plucksome*

We're using Monte Cook's nifty intelligent item rules from the _Book of Eldritch Might III_ to stat out Vandoren's enchanted pasltery:

*Plucksome:* intelligent masterwork psaltery, 2nd level; Tiny Construct; HD 2d1+5; hp 7; Init -2; AC 7; SA spell-like abilities; SQ communication (empathy), construct traits, hardness 5, object traits, perception (hearing); AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +3; Str –, Dex –, Con –, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats:_ Listen +1, Sense Motive +2, Perform +7; Detect Creature (fey), Skill Focus (perform).

_Spell-like Abilities:_ 1/day—_ghost sound_ (DC 12), _sleep_ (DC 13). 2nd-level caster.

_Communication (empathy):_ Plucksome only understands one-word sorts of ideas or emotions, and can convey the same. It does so only mentally, however, to anyone holding it.

_Construct Traits:_ Plucksome is immune to all mind-affecting, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). Plucksome is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, Plucksome cannot be _raised_ or _resurrected_.

_Hardness (Ex):_ Whenever Plucksome takes damage, subtract 5 from the damage. Only damage in excess of its hardness is deducted from the Plucksome’s hit points.

_Object Traits (Ex):_: As an inanimate object, Plucksome automatically fails all Reflex saves. Electricity and ranged weapon attacks deal half damage to Plucksome; divide the damage dealt by 2 before applying the hardness. Cold attacks deal one-quarter damages; divide the damage dealt by 4 before applying the hardness.

_Perception (hearing):_ Plucksome can hear as well as a human and is vulnerable to auditory effects.

Plucksome is a cunningly crafted psaltery, given by the Fair Folk to Vandoren for his exceptional performance at the Ormsnine Tree. Plucksome has a mirthful, capricious personality, greatly enjoying the company of intelligent creatures, becoming sullen and even surly if left alone for very long. Plucksome can play back any song it has ever heard, and can communicate through its music or by making notes. The style of the music indicates mood.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 24, 2004)

*Dominic Gadling*

And here's the most recent addition to our band of PCs, the consortes:

*Dominic Gadling:* male Wiz 8; HD 8d4+19; hp 42; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 14, touch 12, flat-footed 12; BAB +4; Grp +2; Atk +2 melee (1d6-3, quarterstaff); Full Atk +2 melee (1d6-3, quarterstaff) or +6 ranged (1d4-3, dagger); SA spells; SV Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6; Str 5, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats:_ Appraise +9_, _Bluff +6, Climb -3, Concentration +13, Diplomacy +4, Gather Information +6, Hide +2, Jump -3, Knowledge (arcana) +14, Listen +1, Profession (merchant) +10, Spellcraft +17, Spot +0, Swim -3; Lightning Reflexes, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (evocation), Spell Penetration, Toughness, Weapon Focus (quarterstaff).

_Spells Prepared_ (4/5/4/4/3, DC 14 + spell level): 0—_daze_, _detect magic_, _light_*, _ray of frost_*; 1—_burning hands_*, _magic missile_* (2), _shield_, _sleep_; 2—_arcane lock_, _darkvision_, _locate object_, _scorching ray_*; 3—_dispel magic_, _fly_, _lightning bolt_* (2); 4—_polymorph_, _wall of fire_* (2). * Evocation spell. The save DC, where applicable, is 15 + spell level.

_Possessions:_ wand of _charm person_, heightened (3rd level spell, 17 charges), _bracers of armor +2_. 

A recent arrival in Upchurch, Dominic dresses as a traveling merchant. He appears to be, like Valerius, a philosopher and student of _ars magica_.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, for now that’s it for our PCs. It should be noted that this group has become, arguably, the most powerful single collection of characters in their entire region. There are several individual NPCs who are considerably more powerful than any one individual in this group -- as we’ll see shortly. But the PCs represent an unprecedented concentration of high level characters, magic items, as well as arcane /and/ divine power. And this curious circumstance is already drawing the wanted and unwanted attention of other powerful personalities.

And keep in mind, the core PCs all started nearly 10 years ago as 0-level characters fighting feral dogs and 0-level bandits. So they deserve a little respect!


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 25, 2004)

*And Now for Some Villains!*

The PCs all live on the Frounter, a large area of wild borderlands, similar to Eastern Europe in the twelfth century. The Frounter is the last bastion between the civilized lands and the teeming nations of ruck-men. 

The ruck-men are one of the recurring adversaries of our game. They occupy a niche somewhat like orcs and somewhat like the Mongols -- a much-feared collective of savage, barbaric raiders. A central question of the campaign has been, are the ruck-men just evil D&D-style humanoids, or are they actually degenerate humans, capable of being redeemed?

The ruck-men, it turns out, are indeed human: the cursed descendants of Canem and Larith, mythic figures who were instrumental in the original Fall of Man. Male rucks generally look and act much like standard orcs: coarse-featured and filthy, they tend to be crude, cruel, violent, treacherous, and greedy. Female rucks are rarely seen and look completely different -- like tall, beautiful, but otherwise normal human women. But the ruck-wives are generally of a cold and wicked nature, and they are powerful sorceresses and makers of poison.

The Church of the Five, the main religious institution of the civilized lands, knows of the true origin of the ruck-men, but has kept it a closely-guarded secret. The Church has taught that the ruck-men are nothing but despised abominations and should be exterminated. An entire military-religious order, the Seeker Knights, has sprung up to fulfill this directive.

But this teaching may (or may not) be contrary to the actual will of the Five. Perhaps the Five wish to see this lost tribe redeemed and rejoin the rest of humanity. The PCs have already discovered that individual ruck-men can be converted to Pentianity, and they have begun actively promoting a rapidly growing religious revival among the ruck-men. These activities will increasingly put the PCs at odds with their own Church.

Under the leadership of the dread King Tereus, the ruck-men have successfully launched an invasion that has captured a third of the Frounter. And in response, the Church is about to declare a crusade against the ruck-men.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 25, 2004)

*King Tereus*

The King is easily the most feared figure on the entire Frounter. He single-handedly united many disparate tribes of ruck-men into a single nation, and he has been the architect of their devastating invasion. He is infamous for his cruelty, intolerance of dissent, and hatred of the Pentian world. 

The PCs have never encountered King Tereus directly, but they have already faced many of his proxies. Tereus had seven sons, wicked ruck-princes who are nearly as feared as their father: Argus, Briareus, Busirane, Nestor, Proteus, Serapis, and Typhon. Of these seven sons, four have already fallen: Proteus was killed during the invasion several years ago, and then Mendelor himself killed Prince Briareus in single combat. Prince Argus was recently captured and is currently imprisoned, and the PCs have helped Prince Nestor convert to worship of the Five.

King Tereus, though, has a great secret, a secret that not even his sons know. Tereus is actually an angel, originally sent by the Five over two hundred years ago to forcibly convert the ruck-man tribes. However, while on earth he was corrupted. After slaying several ruck-man chieftains, Tereus found that the idolatrous rucks clamored to worship him directly. And he was all-too-eager to accept their adulation.

Tereus was built using rules from Sean K Reynold’s most excellent _Anger of Angels_ supplement. (I can’t recommend this book highly enough if you’re using a cosmology that in any way resembles Judaism, Christianity, or Islam.) Tereus is a malakim angel, with the Outcast and Rebellious templates applied. Many of his feats are also from either _Anger of Angels_ or the _Epic Level Handbook_. The Resounding Blow feat is from the _Book of Exalted Deeds_. His _scabbard of venoms_ is from the Book of Eldritch Might II.

====

*KING TEREUS 		CR 24*
Male rebellious malakite fighter 18
N Medium outsider (extraplanar)
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision; Listen +5, Spot +5
*Aura* courage
*Languages* Celestial, Common, Ruckish0
-----
*AC* 27, touch 16, flat-footed 24
*hp* 234 (20 HD); *DR* 10/magic
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, fire 10
*Immune* electricity, fear, petrification
*SR* 29
*Fort* +20 (+24 vs. poison), *Ref* +11, *Will* +9
-----
*Spd* 30 ft
*Melee* _+3 flaming ruckblade of speed_ +34/+29/+24/+19/+34 (2d4+21/15–20 plus 1d6 fire and poison) or _+3 flaming ruckblade of speed_ with 10-point Power Attack +24/+19/+14/+9/+24 (2d4+41/15–20 plus 1d6 fire and poison)
*Ranged* mwk shortbow +23/+18/+13/+8 (1d6/x3)
*Base Atk* +20; *Grp* +27
*Atk Options* Great Cleave, Power Attack, Resounding Blow
*Special Atk* poison (DC 16, 1d4 Con/1d4 Con)
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 2nd):* At will—_light_, _virtue_; 1/day—_bless weapon_ (personal weapon only), _true strike_
-----
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 15, Con 23, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 16
*SQ* fighter equivalence
*Feats* Cleave, Epic Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Epic Weapon Specialization (ruckblade), Great Cleave, Greater Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Greater Weapon Specialization (ruckblade), Improved Critical (ruckblade), Improved Damage Reduction, Improved Energy Resistance, Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Resistance, Minor Spell Resistance, Power Attack, Power Critical (ruckblade), Resounding Blow, Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Weapon Specialization (ruckblade).
*Skills* Bluff +8, Craft (swordmaking) +5, Handle Animal +8, Intimidate +32, Jump +9, Knowledge (religion) +5, Knowledge (the planes) +5, Listen +5, Move Silently +4, Ride +12, Spot +5
*Possessions* Scarander, _+3 flaming ruckblade of speed_, _major cloak of displacement_, _ring of protection +3_, _+4 scale mail_, _belt of giant strength +4_ (reflected in statistics above), _amulet of health +4_ (reflected in statistics above), _scabbard of venoms_, masterwork shortbow and 20 arrows.
-----
*Aura of Courage (Su):* Each ally within 10 feet of Tereus gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects. This ability functions while Tereus is conscious, but not if he is unconscious or dead.
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 16, initial and secondary damage 1d4 Con. A blade sheathed in Tereus’s _scabbard of venoms_, when removed, is coated with a single dose of this poison. The scabbard can produce only 10 doses of poison each day.
*Fighter Equivalence (Ex):* Tereus counts his outsider Hit Dice as fighter levels to determine what feats he can take.
-----
*Physical Description:* King Tereus is a large, imposing humanoid dressed in scale mail made of a glittering, copper-colored metal. In public he always wears a great hawk mask that conceals his entire face, made of the same material as his armor. He has large, black, immaterial wings that are normally folded back, opening up only when he is enraged.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 26, 2004)

*Prince Busirane*

Prince Busirane is a terror of the Frounter, a savage and merciless warrior given to fits of furious rage and senseless violence. His armies were the vanguard of the invasion, and his troops sacked Derwich castle and murdered all of its inhabitants. Busirane's greatest weakness is  that his wrath often causes him to become unhinged and commit serious tactical mistakes. Busirane has a special hatred for the wizard Valerius, who once grievously wounded the prince with a blast of magical fire.

Busirane was built using the Berserk prestige class from Deities and Demigods. He also has the following feats from the Miniatures Handbook: Greater Powerful Charge, Powerful Charge, and Reckless Charge.

===

*Prince Busirane:* male ruck Bbn 11/Ftr 4/Berserk 1; CR 16; HD 11d12+33 plus 4d10+12 plus 1d12+3; hp 163; Init +1; Spd 40 ft; AC 20, touch 12, flat-footed 19; BAB +15; Grp +19; Atk +23 melee (2d4+11/15–20, _+3 ruckblade_); Full Atk +23/+18/+13 melee (2d4+11/15–20, _+3 ruckblade_) or +16/+11/+6 ranged (1d6+4, javelin); SA battle fury 1/day, greater rage 3/day, poison; SQ DR 2/—, fast movement, improved uncanny dodge, low-light vision, movement bonus, trap sense +3; AL CE; SV Fort +17, Ref +5, Will +5; Str 19, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +3, Handle Animal +14, Intimidate +22, Jump +3, Listen +6, Ride +16, Survival +6, Swim +3; Cleave, Greater Powerful Charge, Improved Critical (ruckblade), Power Attack, Powerful Charge, Reckless Charge, Reckless Offense, Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Weapon Specialization (ruckblade).

*Battle Fury (Ex):* Busirane can enter battle fury as a standard action. While in battle fury, the following changes to his statistics are in effect: (Str 25, Con 22, AC -2, +48 hit points, +3 to all melee attacks and damage or +4 damage with ruckblade, Fort save +20, Will save +8, Climb +6, Jump +6, Swim +6).

While in this fury, Busirane cannot use skills or abilities that require patience. This fit of battle fury lasts 9 rounds. Busirane cannot willingly come out of a fury. In order to avoid attacking a friend or innocent bystander, Busirane must make a Will save (DC 15 + The number of rounds already in the fury). If there are no longer any beings in sight, Busirane randomly attacks walls, rocks, trees, doors, or anything else he can see. At the end of the fury, Busirane is fatigued (Str 17, Dex 10, -1 to AC, -1 to all melee attacks and damage, Ref save +6, Climb +2, Jump +2, Ride +15, Swim +2, can't charge or run) for the duration of that encounter. Busirane can only fly into a fury once per encounter.

*Greater Rage (Ex):* While Prince Busirane rages, the following changes to his statistics are in effect: (Str 25, Con 22, AC -2, +48 hit points, +3 to all melee attacks and damage or +4 damage with ruckblade, Fort save +20, Will save +8, Climb +6, Jump +6, Swim +6). His fit of rage lasts 9 rounds. At the end of the rage, Busirane loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (Str 17, Dex 10, -1 to AC, -1 to all melee attacks and damage, Ref save +6, Climb +2, Jump +2, Ride +15, Swim +2, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, DC 13, initial damage 1 point Strength, secondary damage 1d3 Strength.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Busirane retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. Busirane cannot be flanked except by a 15th- or higher level rogue.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Busirane has an intuitive sense that alerts him to danger from traps, giving him a +3 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +3 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

_Possessions:_ GOLGATH, _+3 ruckblade_, _+3 chainmail_, _necklace of protection +1_, _cloak of resistance +1_, potion of _bear's endurance_, potion of _bull's strength_, potion of _cure moderate wounds_, potion of _invisibility_, 1 dagger, 4 javelins, 119 gp.

_Physical Description:_ Prince Busirane is a very tall, broadly built figure. He has small, dark eyes, a shock of wild black hair, and a grim visage.

_Tactics:_ Busirane will typically begin an encounter by raging and then charging directly at the most powerful opponent before him using his Reckless Offense, Reckless Charge, and Greater Powerful Charge feats, regardless of whether he might draw attacks of opportunities; if Busirane reaches his target, he will use an 8-point Power Attack. During such a charge Busirane is -10 to AC, +1 to melee attack, and does +24 damage plus an additional 2d6 damage.

While engaged in melee, Busirane typically uses an 8-point Power Attack each round, increasing this to a 9-point Power Attack if he is raging or frenzied, and a 10-point Power Attack if he is both raging and frenzied. If Busirane’s opponent has an AC of 30 or more, the prince will forego a Power Attack completely.

If Busirane is particularly goaded or frustrated in battle, he will use his greater rage and battle fury abilities together with Reckless Offense. When using both abilities, the following changes to his statistics are in effect: (Str 31, Con 28, AC -8, +96 hit points, +8 to all melee attacks, +6 damage (+9 damage with ruckblade), Fort save +23, Will save +11, Climb +9, Jump +9, Swim +9). His fit lasts 12 rounds. At the end of the rage, Busirane loses the modifiers and restrictions and becomes exhausted (Spd 20 ft, Str 13, Dex 6, -3 to AC, -3 to all melee attacks and damage, -3 to all ranged attacks, Ref save +4, Climb +0, Jump +0, Ride +13, Swim +0, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hecatesseus, Master Wizard*

Hecatesseus is a powerful, sneering, and thoroughly despicable magician in the employ of Prince Busirane. The self-styled Master Wizard tangled with the PCs at the siege of Antace. With the nearly limitless backing of Prince Busirane’s treasury, Hecatesseus has been able to finance the creation of a series of magical constructs, culminating in the Mighty Servant of Hecatesseus. 

Hecatesseus is currently occupied in attempts to reactivate the remains of a great, animated iron colossus that had been destroyed in antiquity. Such a magical weapon could prove decisive in the ruckish invasion.

Hecatesseus has the Sudden Silent metamagic feat from the _Miniatures Handbook_, the Improved Toughness feat from the _Monster Manual III_ as well as a special wizard version of the cleric spell _animate objects_.

====

*Hecatesseus:* male Wiz16; CR 16; HD 16d4+48; hp 91; Init +5; Spd 30 ft; AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 18; BAB +8; Grp +8; Atk +9 melee (1d6, quarterstaff); Full Atk +9/+4 melee (1d6, quarterstaff); SA spells; SQ familiar benefits, improved familiar (construct); AL CN; SV Fort +11, Ref +10, Will +14; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Skills_: Bluff +6, Concentration +18, Craft (alchemy) +15, Craft (bronzeworking) +11, Decipher Script +13, Disguise +2 (+4 when being observed), Escape Artist +5, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Knowledge (history) +15, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Listen +0, Spellcraft +21, Spot +0.

_Feats:_ Craft Construct, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Greater Spell Focus (evocation), Improved Familiar, Improved Initiative, Improved Toughness, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (evocation), Sudden Silent.

*Familiar Benefits*: Hecatesseus has a construct familiar named Castus. He gains the benefits of the Alertness feat when it is within arm's reach. He also gains the following benefits.

_Empathic Link (Su):_ Hecatesseus has an empathic link with Castus out to a distance of up to one mile. Hecatesseus cannot see through Castus's eyes, but the two of them can communicate telepathically. Because of the empathic link between Castus and Hecatesseus, Hecatesseus has the same connection to an item or place that Castus does. 

_Deliver Touch Spells (Su):_ Castus can deliver touch spells for Hecatesseus. When Hecatesseus casts a touch spell, Castus can be designated as the "toucher." (Hecatesseus and Castus have to be in contact at the time of casting.) Castus can then deliver the touch spell just as Hecatesseus could. As normal, if Hecatesseus casts another spell, the touch spell dissipates. 

Scry _on Familiar (Sp):_ Hecatesseus may scry on Castus (as if casting the _scrying_ spell) once per day.

_Share Spells (Su):_ At Hecatesseus's option, he may have any spell he casts on himself also affect Castus. Castus must be within 5 feet at the time. If the spell has a duration other than instantaneous, the spell stops affecting Castus if it moves farther than 5 feet away. The spell's effect will not be restored even if Castus returns to Hecatesseus before the duration would otherwise have ended. Additionally, Hecatesseus may cast a spell with a target of "You" on Castus (as a Touch range spell) instead. Hecatesseus and Castus can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect animals.

_Wizard Spells Prepared_ (4/6/5/5/5/5/3/3/2): 0—_detect magic, flare_ (DC 17), _mage hand, prestidigitation_; 1—_burning hands_ (DC 18), _magic missile_ (2), _obscuring mist, ray of enfeeblement_ (+9 ranged touch); 2— _darkness, invisibility, levitate, web_ (DC 17); 3—_dispel magic_ (2), _lightning bolt_ (DC 20), _slow_ (DC 18), _suggestion_ (DC 18); 4—_confusion_ (DC 19), _crushing despair_ (DC 19), _shout_ (DC 21), _wall of ice_ (DC 21); _5—baleful polymorph_ (DC 20), _cone of cold_ (DC 22), _feeblemind,_ quickened _magic missile, teleport_; 6—quickened _blindness/deafness_ (DC 17), _chain lightning_ (DC 23), quickened _ray of enfeeblement_; 7—_prismatic spray_ (DC 24), quickened _fireball_ (DC 20); 8—quickened _enervation_ (+9 ranged touch), _maze._

_Possessions_: _bracers of armor +6_, _ring of protection +2_, _cloak of resistance +4_, _amulet of health +4_ (reflected in statistics above), _headband of intellect +2_ (reflected in statistics above), _robe of scintillating colors_.

Tactics: Hecatesseus is a very intelligent but arrogant and cowardly opponent. He will seek to flee (using _teleport_) with Castus if he is reduced below 40 hit points. After casting each spell he will command the opponents to throw down their weapons and surrender against his superior might. His round-by-round tactics are as follows:

_Prior to combat:_ Hecatesseus will cast the following spells on himself, sharing the effects with Castus: _stoneskin_, _cat’s grace_, _protection from good_, and _spell turning_. While these are in effect, the following changes apply: Init +7; AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 18; SQ damage reduction 10/adamantine, +2 on saves and AC against good opponents, protection from mental control, warded against summoned monsters, turn 1d4+6 levels of spells back against the caster; Ref Sv +12; Dex 16; Escape Artist +7.

_Round 1:_ Activate his _robe of scintillating colors_, cast _maze_ on lead fighter up to 65 ft distant, quickened _enervation_ on nearest wizard (+11 ranged touch attack up to 65 ft distant, target gains 1d4 negative levels)_._

_Round 2:_ Cast _prismatic spray_ (DC 24) and quickened _fireball_ (DC 20) against nearest cluster of opponents. His robe provides 10% concealment and affects all onlookers within 30 ft: each round at the beginning of their turn, onlookers must make a DC 16 Will save or be dazed for 1d4+1 rounds (A dazed creature can take no actions, but has no penalty to AC.).

_Round 3:_ Cast _chain lightning_ (DC 23) and quickened _blindness_ (DC 17) against nearest spellcaster. His _robe_ provides 20% concealment.

_Round 4:_ Cast _baleful polymorph_ (DC 20) against nearby spellcaster and quickened _ray of enfeeblement_ (+11 ranged touch) against lead fighter. His _robe_ provides 30% concealment.

_Round 5:_ Cast _cone of cold_ (DC 20) in a 60 ft cone and quickened _magic missile_ (5 missiles doing 1d4+1 each). His _robe_ provides 40% concealment.

_Physical Description:_ Hecatesseus appears as a tall, bald man with a jet black beard and mustache. He has a sneering, homely face and dresses in purple and gold robes.

_Personality Traits:_ Arrogant, greedy, cowardly.

=====

Hecatesseus’ familiar is a unique construct, built by taking a human child and adding the “Magical Construct” template from the _Book of Eldritch Might I_.

*Castus:* unique construct familiar; CR 4; Tiny Construct; HD 1d10 (effective 16d10); hp 39; Init +0; Spd 15 ft; AC 32, touch 12, flat-footed 32; BAB +8; Grp +1; Atk +11/Full Atk +11 melee (1d3+1, slam); Space/Reach 2-1/2 ft/0 ft; SA slow; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, improved evasion, speak with master; SR 21; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +9; Str 13, Dex 10, Con —, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 1.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +3, Climb +3, Concentration +16, Craft (alchemy) +11, Craft (bronzeworking) +7, Decipher Script +9, Disguise -1 (+1 when being observed), Escape Artist +4, Intimidate +2, Jump +3, Knowledge (arcana) +20, Knowledge (history) +11, Knowledge (the planes) +9, Listen +1, Spellcraft +17, Spot +1; Alertness.

_Slow (Su):_ Castus can use _slow_ as a free action once every 2 rounds. The effect has a range of 10 feet and a duration of 7 rounds, requiring a successful DC 13 Will save to negate. The ability is otherwise the same as the spell.

_Construct Traits:_ Castus is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). Castus is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage. Immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, Castus cannot be _raised_ or _resurrected_.

_Improved Evasion (Ex):_ If Castus is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, it takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.

_Speak with Master (Su):_ Castus and Hecatesseus can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.

_Physical Description:_ Castus is a little bronze man, standing only two feet tall and fashioned in the image of his master, the wizard Hecatesseus.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 28, 2004)

*More of the Master Wizard's Creations*

Here are some of Hecatesseus’ first attempts at building constructs. Thanks to Busirane's great wealth, Hecatesseus has access to plenty of gold and power components, allowing him to really crank up production. It is not known how many of these monsters he has created, but there are probably at least two eagles, two centurions, and two lions.

All of these monsters were built, like Castus above, by applying  the “Magical Construct” template from the _Book of Eldritch Might I_. 

The Splendant Eagle began as a 3.5 eagle with the “Dire” template from the _Tome of Horrors_ and advanced to six HD. The Laconic Centurion was a 11th-level human warrior with the nonelite array, and the Redoutable Lion was an advanced dire lion.

*Splendent Eagle of Hecatesseus:* advanced magical construct dire eagle; CR 7; Medium Construct; HD 6d10+20; hp 53; Init +1; Spd 10 ft, fly 40 ft (poor); AC 26, touch 11, flat-footed 25; BAB +4; Grp +13; Atk +13 melee (1d6+9, talons); Full Atk +13 melee (1d6+9, 2 talons) and +8 melee (1d6+4, bite); Space/Reach 5 ft/5 ft; SA haste; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +3; Str 28, Dex 12, Con —, Int —, Wis 12, Cha 1.

_Haste (Su):_ After it has engaged in at least 1 round of combat, the eagle can _haste_ itself once per day as a free action. The effect lasts 3 rounds and is otherwise the same as the spell.

_Construct Traits:_ The Eagle is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The Eagle is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the Eagle cannot be _raised_ or _resurrected_.

_Physical Description:_ A Splendent Eagle of Hecatesseus appears to be a stylized bronze sculpture of a very large, fierce bird-of-prey.

====

*Laconic Centurion of Hecatesseus:* magical construct human warrior 11; CR 8; Medium Construct; HD 11d10+20; hp 80; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 23, touch 9, flat-footed 23; BAB +11; Grp +19; Atk +19 melee (1d8+7/19–20, longsword); Full Atk +19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+7/19–20, longsword); SA breath weapon; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft; AL N; SV Fort +7, Ref +2, Will +2; Str 24, Dex 8, Con –, Int –, Wis 8, Cha 2.

_Breath Weapon (Su):_ Sleep gas cone, 60 feet, every 1d4 rounds (but no more than five times per day); DC 17 Fortitude save or fall asleep for 1d10 minutes.

_Construct Traits:_ The Centurion is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The Centurion is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the Centurion cannot be _raised_ or _resurrected_.

_Physical Description:_ A Laconic Centurion of Hecatesseus appears to be a stylized metal sculpture of an ancient warrior. The figure and its equipment are all made of bronze. The Centurion is depicted as wearing an antique cuirass, leg armor, and a plumed helmet that covers its entire face. A Centurion carries a large, rectangular shield and a heavy sword.

===

*Redoubtable Lion of Hecatesseus:* advanced magical construct dire lion; CR 11; Large Construct; HD 16d10+30; hp 118; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 26, touch 10, flat-footed 25; BAB +12; Grp +29; Atk +24 melee (1d6+13, claw); Full Atk +24 melee (1d6+13, 2 claws) and +19 melee (1d8+6, bite); Space/Reach 10 ft/5 ft; SA breath weapon, improved grab, pounce, rake 1d6+6; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent; AL N; SV Fort +10, Ref +11, Will +5; Str 36, Dex 12, Con –, Int –, Wis 10, Cha 1.

_Breath Weapon (Su):_ Turn to stone permanently, cone of gas 60 feet long, every 1d4 rounds (but no more than five times per day); DC 17 Fortitude save.

_Improved Grab (Ex):_ To use this ability, the Lion must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake._

Pounce (Ex):_ If the Lion charges, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks._

Rake (Ex):_ Attack bonus +24 melee, damage 1d6+6.

_Construct Traits:_ The Lion is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The Lion is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the Lion cannot be _raised_ or _resurrected_.

_Physical Description:_ A Redoubtable Lion of Hecatesseus appears to be a stylized bronze sculpture of a great, fearsome lion.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Prince Typhon*

Prince Typhon, one of King Tereus's sons, has not yet been encountered by the PCs, and relatively little is known about him. He is said to have led a failed rebellion against his father a few years ago, and was rumored to have been either killed or immured in the dungeons beneath the Yron City. In the last few months he has been identified near Derwich, once more in command of armies.

*Prince Typhon:* male ruck Rog8/Ftr4/Assassin 2; CR 14; HD 8d6+16 plus 4d10+8 plus 2d6+4; hp 89; Init +8; Spd 30 ft; AC 20, touch 15, flat-footed 15; BAB +11; Grp +11; Atk +18 melee (1d6+4/19–20 plus poison, _+2 short sword_); Full Atk +18/+13/+8 melee (1d6+4/19–20 plus poison, _+2 short sword_) or +16/+11/+6 ranged (1d6, short bow); SA death attack, poison use, sneak attack +5d6, spells; SQ +1 save against poison, evasion, improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +2, trapfinding; AL CE; SV Fort +8, Ref +14, Will +2; Str 10, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 9, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats_: Appraise +11, Balance +13, Bluff +7, Climb +6, Disable Device +7, Escape Artist +7, Hide +9, Intimidate +11, Jump +9, Knowledge (local) +7, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Open Locks +11, Search +13, Sense Motive +6, Sleight of Hand +12, Spot +12, Tumble +11, Use Magical Device +13, Use Rope +7; Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (short sword), Weapon Specialization (short sword).

*Death Attack (Ex):* Typhon can study a victim for 3 rounds then make successful melee sneak attack to kill or paralyze target. A successful Fortitude save (DC 14) negates the effect.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, DC 18 Fort save, Initial and secondary damage 1d6 Str.

*Evasion (Ex): *If exposed to any effect that normally allows a character to attempt a Reflex saving throw for half damage, Typhon takes no damage with a successful saving throw.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Typhon retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. Typhon cannot be flanked except by a 10th- or higher level rogue.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Typhon has an intuitive sense that alerts him to danger from traps, giving him a +2 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +2 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

*Trapfinding (Ex):* Typhon can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a DC higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. Typhon can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. Disabling a magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. If he beats a trap's DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check, he can generally study the trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it without disarming it

_Spells Known _(2, DC 13): 1—_obscuring mist_, _true strike_.

_Possessions_: _+3 leather armor_, _+2 short sword_, _ring of protection +1_, vial of poison (10 doses), wand of _magic missile_ (1st level), potion of _gaseous form_, potion of _haste_, masterwork arrows, masterwork dagger, shortbow, 146 gp.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 2, 2004)

*Prince Serapis*

Serapis is perhaps the most mysterious prince of the seven; little is know of him other than he has occasionally incurred his father's anger for his sloth on (and off) the battlefield.

*Prince Serapis CR 15*
Male ruck wizard 5/fighter 4/eldritch knight 6
NE Medium humanoid
*Init* +4; *Senses* low-light vision
*Languages* Common, Ruckish
-----
*AC* 17, touch 12, flat-footed 17
*hp* 96 (15 HD)
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +3, *Will* +10
-----
*Spd* 30 ft
*Melee* _+1 humanbane ruckblade of spell storing_ +17/+12/+7 (2d4+5/18–20)
*Ranged* javelin +12 (1d6+3)
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +15
*Atk Options* Combat Expertise, Improved Trip
*Combat Gear* wand of _lightning bolt_ (5th level), scroll of _teleport_, scroll of _ice storm_
*Spells Prepared* (CL 14th, +12 ranged touch):

5th—_cone of cold_ (DC 19), quickened_ true strike_. 
4th—_crushing despair_ (DC 17), _stoneskin_, _shout_ (DC 18)
3rd—_blink_, _fireball_ (DC 17), _fly_, _summon monster III_
2nd—_cat's grace_, _resist energy_, _scorching ray_, _veil of shadows_
1st—_burning hands_ (DC 15), _expeditious retreat_, _magic missile_, _shield_, _true strike_
0—_detect magic_, _flare_, _ray of frost_, _resistance_​-----
*Str* 16, *Dex* 10, *Con* 14, *Int* 17, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 12
*Feats* Combat Casting, Combat Expertise, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wand, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Iron Will, Practiced Spellcaster, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (evocation), Weapon Focus (ruckblade)
*Skills* Concentration +15 (+19 casting defensively), Craft (swordmaking) +14, Decipher Script +12, Handle Animal +6, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (arcana) +12, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +8, Knowledge (the planes) +9, Ride +10, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +16
*Possessions* combat gear, BRURN, _+1 humanbane ruckblade of spell storing _(_slow_)_,_ _ring of protection +2_, _+2 leather armor_, _amulet of natural armor +1_, 3 javelins, 51 gp
-----
*Temporary Effects:* Before entering battle, Serapis casts the following spells on himself in the following order to prepare for battle: _stoneskin_, _fly_, _cat's grace_, _resist energy_, _veil of shadows_, and _shield_. While these are in effect, the following changes apply:

*Init* +6
-----
*DR* 10/adamantite
20% concealment
*Immune* _magic missile_
*Resist* fire 30
*Ref* +5
-----
*Spd* 30 ft, fly 60 ft (good)
*AC* 23, touch 14, flat-footed 21
*Ranged* javelin +14/+9/+4 (1d6+3)
-----
*Dex* 14
Ride +12​*Tactics:* Once the battle is joined, Serapis casts the following spells in the following order, targeting the most formidable opponents: _cone of cold_, _crushing despair_, and _fireball_. He then casts _blink_ and attacks in melee with 9 rounds remaining on the _blink_ (which grants a 50% miss chance for physical attacks used against him). He moves so as to be able to make a full attack against the most heavily-armored target, using his quickened _true strike_ with his first attack. If Serapis hits, he will immediately cast the _slow_ spell stored in his sword as a free action.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 4, 2004)

*Prince Argus*

Prince Argus, who once proclaimed himself king of the northern territories, is currently a prisoner of King Wenric, after his forces were defeated by the Count of Kirke.

In his heyday, Argus was infamous for his monstrous vanity, and his palace at Wolfgare was said to be filled with many mirrors and statues of himself mounted upon his favorite horse, Abaster. Argus had four wives, all powerful witches.

*Prince Argus:* male ruck Aristocrat 5/Ftr 9; CR 13; HD 5d8+5 plus 9d10+9; hp 91; Init +1; Spd 20 ft; AC 22, touch 11, flat-footed 21; BAB +12; Grp +17; Atk +19 melee (1d8+8/19–20, _+1 morningstar_); Full Atk +19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+8/19–20, _+1 morningstar_) or +18/+13/+8 melee (1d8+5/x3, lance); Reach 10 ft (with lance); SA poison; SQ low-light vision; SV Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +9; Str 20, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +8, Craft (sculpture) +5, Diplomacy +6, Forgery +4, Handle Animal +7, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +4, Listen +5, Perform (oratory) +7, Ride +17, Sense Motive +4, Spot +5, Survival +5, Use Magic Device +6; Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (morningstar), Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Ride-By Attack, Weapon Focus (morningstar), Weapon Specialization (morningstar).

_SA—Poison:_ blade venom, DC 20, initial damage 1d6 Dex, secondary damage 1d6 Dex.

_Possessions_: _+2 ruckish chainmail_; _+1 heavy wooden shield of spell resistance_ (13); _+1 morningstar_, scroll of _minor image_ and _resist elements_ (arcane magic; lvl 4); wand of _suggestion_ (31 charges), blade venom (5 doses), masterwork lance, 52 gp.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 6, 2004)

*Prince Nestor*

Nestor was once one of Tereus's most favored sons, and commanded great armies duing the invasion. However, Nestor was also a glutton and drunkard, who eventually grew so unreliable that he was removed from duty.

Nestor has since converted to the Five and is in exile from his father's kingdom. Nestor is also beginning to undertake a strange and unexpected transformation: now that he has converted, he has begun to assume aspects of his secret, half-celestial nature. (The rest of the Tereus's sons labor under a powerful divine curse that suppresses and even subverts their celestial heritage.)

We are using the Half-Celestial monster class from _Anger of Angels_ to model Nestor's progress.

====

*Prince Nestor:* male ruckish Aristocrat 2/Rog2/Ftr4/Half-Celestial 1; CR 8; Medium Outsider (native); HD 2d8+9 plus 2d6+6 plus 4d10+12; hp 80; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 14, touch 10, flat-footed 14; BAB +6; Grp +9; Atk +9 melee (1d10+4, greatclub); Full Atk +9/+4 melee (1d10+4, greatclub) or +6/+1 ranged (1d4+3, sling); SA sneak attack +1d6, spell-like abilities; SQ +4 racial bonus to Fortitude saves against poison, darkvision 60 ft, evasion, trapfinding; AL CG; SV Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 16, Dex 11, Con 17, Int 11, Wis 11, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +9, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +8, Handle Animal +9, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +5, Intimidate +10, Perform (comedy) +3, Ride +7, Search +0, Sense Motive +5; Diehard, Endurance, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Overrun, Power Attack, Toughness.

*Spell-like Abilities:* 3/day—_protection from evil_; 1/day—_bless_, _remove disease_.

*Evasion (Ex): * If Nestor makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, he instead takes no damage.

*Trapfinding (Ex): * Nestor can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a DC higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. 

_Possessions:_ studded leather armor, greatclub, sling, 20 bullets.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 10, 2004)

*Dame Alice Rowland*

For a change of pace now, here are a few lower-level NPC friends and allies to the PCs. 

Alice Rowland is the widow of Sir Alec, who was in turn Sir Hamral's patron. Well bred, highly connected, and politically savvy, Lady Alice has become an important advisor to Sir Hamral, and she is currently attempting to arrange a marriage between Hamral and Isabelle of Derwich.

*Dame Alice Rowland:* female Aristocrat 6/Expert 2; CR 7; HD 6d8+9 plus 2d6+2; hp 53; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10; BAB +5; Grp +4; Atk +4 melee (1d4-1, dagger); Full Atk +4 melee (1d4-1, dagger); AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +11; Str 9, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 16, Cha 18.

_Skills and Feats_: Appraise +5, Bluff +11, Craft (cooking) +5, Craft (sewing) +5, Diplomacy +23, Gather Information +16, Heal +7, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (local) +9, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +11, Listen +8, Perform (dance) +9, Sense Motive +16, Spot +6; Skill Focus (Gather Information), Negotiator, Persuasive, Toughness.

_Physical Description:_ Dame Alice is a slender and graceful woman with bright, mirthful eyes and greying hair pulled back from her careworn face.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 12, 2004)

*Serjeant Oswald*

Oswald is Sir Hamral's cohort, a freeman trained in the art of war. Oswald has lived in Upchurch all his life, and loyally served Sir Aleck Rowland for many years.

Oswald's duties include overseeing the Upchurch watch and running the stables. Oswald is a cheerful, hardworking, and simple fellow. Though he is tough and persistent in a fight, he is also a kind-hearted man. Twice widowed, he has several children living in Upchurch: Leofric, Elmer, Hilda, Osred, Audrey, Elga, Bearn, and Tate. When witches kidnapped several of his children, Oswald accompanied Sir Hamral in the pursuit and rescue.

*Oswald:* male Warrior 6/Expert 2; CR 7; HD 6d8+9 plus 2d6+2; hp 40; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17; BAB +7; Grp +8; Atk +8 melee (1d8+1/19–20, longsword); Full Atk +8/+3 melee (1d8+1/19–20, longsword) or +7 ranged (1d8/19–20, light crossbow); AL NG; SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +5; Str 12, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 11.

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +5, Craft (carpentry) +2, Handle Animal +8, Intimidate +4, Jump +5, Knowledge (local) +3, Perform (wind instrument) +2, Profession (stabler) +4, Ride +13, Survival +3; Animal Affinity, Mounted Combat, Toughness, Trample.

_Possessions_: chainmail, longsword, heavy steel shield, light crossbow, 20 bolts.

_Physical Description:_ A stout, red-faced fellow.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 15, 2004)

*Helena and Hermia*

Helena and Hermia are a pair of mysterious foundling girls who have been adopted by Valerius; he is now in the process of teaching them the secret arts of magic. The girls were found in the company of   the evil witches Adah and Endora. Helena and Hermia seems to have no memory of their lives before the witches. The girls have recently begun to manifest strange powers and seem to possess eldritch knowledge.

I started by treating Helena and Hermia as normal humans and generated their ability scores using 4d6. These scores were then modified as follows to reflect their young age: Str –3, Dex –1, Con –3, Int –1, Wis –1, Cha –1; I also made them Small size. When they turn 12 they will get +2 Str and +2 Con and Medium size; and when they turn 16 they get +1 to all scores.

I then used the apprentice level rules in the DMG to model their fledgling class status. 

These girls were then modified using a home-brew template, the faerie-blooded, which was partly inspired by half-fey template in the _Fiend Folio_ (see below). I had originally created a monster class for these girls, similar to the pixie class in Savage Species -- but rewrote it over this weekend after reading Sean K Reyonold’s latest Savage Progression article on racial levels. The girls have already taken 2 levels of this racial class, and are beginning to demonstrate their true natures . . .

===

*Helena/Hermia:* female Wiz apprentice/faerie-blooded 2; CR 1; Small Humanoid (human); HD 1d4-2; hp 2; Init +1; Spd 20 ft; AC 12, touch 12, flat-footed 11; BAB +0; Grp -6; Atk -1 melee (1d3-2/19–20, Small dagger); Full Atk -1 melee (1d3-2/19–20, Small dagger) or +2 ranged (1d3-2/19–20, Small dagger); SA spells, spell-like abilities; SQ DR 2/cold iron, saving throw bonuses, wild empathy +4; AL N; SV Fort -2, Ref +1, Will +2; Str 7, Dex 13, Con 7, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +2, Craft (alchemy) +5, Decipher Script +4, Knowledge (arcana) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +10, Listen +5, Profession (herbalist) +5, Profession (midwife) +4, Search +5, Spellcraft +5, Spot +5; Alertness, Skill Focus (Knowledge (nature)). Helena and Hermia receive a +2 racial bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot checks.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 3/day—_entangle_ (DC 13), _faerie fire_, _disguise self_; 1/day—_charm person_ (DC 13). Caster level 3rd. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Saving Throw Bonuses (Ex):* Helena and Hermia have a +4 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the Enchantment school.

*Wild Empathy (Ex):* Helena and Hermia can improve the attitude of an animal in the same way a Diplomacy check can improve the attitude of a sentient being.

_Spells Prepared_ (2, DC 13): 0—_detect magic_, _ghost sound_.

Helena and Hermia are twin girls of approximately ten years of age. They have round, red faces, curly brown hair, and eyes colored the deepest green. They are mirthful and friendly, and are at home in the woods. With their keen eyes and knowledge of plants, they are promising herbalists.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 15, 2004)

*Faerie-Blooded Template*

Faerie-Blooded is normally an inherited template, but given Helena and Hermia's young age they are gradually growing into their heritage. I'm currently pegging this as an ECL +4 template, but that's without serious testing.

I rewrote this template over the weekend after reading Sean K Reynold's new article on Racial Levels). I haven't had a chance to test this very hard, so I'm not 100% certain about either the total number of levels or the CR changes. I would definitely appreciate any comments.

*The Faerie-Blooded Racial Class*

*Faerie-Blooded Base Racial Features*

All of the following are base racial abilities for the faerie-blooded.

*Ability Score Adjustments:* +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Charisma.

*Size:* Faerie-blooded are Medium size.

*Speed:* Faerie-blooded base land speed is 30 feet.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* A faerie-blooded may use _entangle_ and _faerie fire_ once per day. Caster level 1st.

*Low-Light Vision (Ex):* A faerie-blooded has low-light vision.

*Skill Bonuses:* A faerie-blooded has a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.

*Automatic Languages:* Common, Elven.

*Favored Class:* Sorcerer. A multiclass faerie-blooded's sorcerer class does not count when determining whether an experience point penalty applies.

*Table: The Faerie-Blooded Racial Class*

```
[b]Level  CR  Special[/b]
---------------------------------------------------
1st    +1  Wis +2, saving throw bonuses, spell-like 
           abilities ([i]entangle[/i], [i]faerie fire[/i] 3/day, 
           [i]disguise self[/i] 1/day), wild empathy

2nd    +1  DR 2/cold iron, spell-like abilities 
           ([i]disguise self[/i] 3/day,[i] charm person[/i] 1/day)

3rd    +2  Cha +2, immunity to enchantment, spell-like
           abilities ([i]charm person[/i] 3/day, [i]tree shape[/i],
           [i]minor image[/i] 1/day)
4th    +2  DR 5/cold iron, fey type, spell-like abilities
           ([i]tree shape[/i], [i]minor image[/i] 3/day, 
           [i]speak with plants[/i] 1/day)
```
*Faerie-Blooded Racial Class Features

*All of the following are class features of the faerie-blooded racial class.

_Ability Score Changes:_ The indicated ability score increases or decreases by the amount noted. These changes are cumulative.

_Saving Throw Bonuses (Ex):_ At 1st level, a faerie-blooded gains a +4 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the Enchantment school.

_Spell-Like Abilities:_ A faerie-blooded can use the indicated spell-like abilities at the indicated frequency. She has a caster level equal to her faerie-blooded racial levels +1. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

_Wild Empathy (Ex):_ At 1st level, a faerie-blooded gains this power, which works like the druid’s wild empathy class feature. The faerie-blooded rolls 1d20 and adds her faerie-blooded racial level and her Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result.

_Damage Reduction (Ex):_ At 2nd level, a faerie-blooded gains DR 2/cold iron. This increase to DR 5/cold iron at 4th level.

_Immunity to Enchantments (Ex):_ At 3rd level, a faerie-blooded becomes immune to all spells and effects from the Enchantment school. This ability replaces the saving throw bonus against these effects included in the faerie-blooded's base racial features.

_Fey Type:_ At 4th level, the faerie-blooded completes her metamorphosis, and her type changes to fey. She becomes vulnerable to spells and effects that work on creatures of the fey type but is immune to effects that target her original type.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 18, 2004)

*The Vavasor*

Back to some villains for a bit:

Sir Frederic, "the Vavasor," was once a middling conjurer who for a time helped teach Valerius the secret arts. But the Vavasor, in his arrogance and thirst for magical power, became immeshed in the snares of Hell, and forfeited his soul to became a diaboblist magician. After Valerius rebuked him, the Vavasor disappeared for several months. Unknown to the rest of the PCs, the Vavasor has returned and drawn St. James into his infernal schemes by giving him a sword possessed by a devil.

The Vavasor was once a vassal to the Baron Odic: a petty noble who even commanded a castle. Frederic was well educated and always dabbled in the dark arts. However, he proved an indifferent administrator, squandering coin and energy on his secret studies. When word of his indiscretions reached the Baron, Frederic was unceremoniously removed from his post. He left, with considerable moneys, for the Frounter. There he set up a residence in Heremac, but soon reached the limits of his power. For him, magic was a means only to win revenge or conjure willing nymphs. Thus, he was ripe to be seduced by the devil Bithunes, who now travels with the Vavasor and protects him.

The Vavasor was built using the Diabolist prestige class from Atlas Games’ supplement, the Black Monks of Glastonbury. This class is definitely not for everyone’s campaign. It is intentionally "broken" -- the class provides extraordinarily powerful benefits and is designed for NPCs only. Although I have some qualms about this design choice, which flies in the face of some basic 3e philosophy, the class is actually not as powerful as it seems on first blush, and certainly does not warrant the CR adjustment suggested by the book. (Instead of adding the diabolist level x 2 to the Challenge Rating, I think it’s closer to the diabolist level + 2.) And further, within our campaign, the class does a decent job of modeling the temptation (and ultimate folly) of embracing Hell’s designs.

===

*Sir Frederic, the Vavasor:* male Aristocrat 2/Conj 7/Diabolist 5; CR 15; HD 2d8+8 plus 7d4+28 plus 5d12+20; hp 121; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; AC 18, touch 16, flat-footed 13; BAB +9; Grp +11; Atk +12 melee (1d8+3/19–20 and 1 vile, _+1 vile longsword_); Full Atk +12/+7 melee (1d8+3/19–20 and 1 vile, _+1 vile longsword_); SA bestow curse, spells; SQ ability bonus, armor class bonus, compromised soul, familiar benefits, hidden alignment, improved familiar (Noxiclere the imp), weakness to holy items; AL LE; SV Fort +10, Ref +5, Will +11; Str 14, Dex 9, Con 18, Int 19, Wis 9, Cha 21.

_Skills and Feats_: Appraise +4, Bluff +15, Concentration +19, Decipher Script +11, Diplomacy +11 (+13 against evil creatures), Disguise +14 (+16 when being observed), Escape Artist +3, Forgery +6, Hide +4, Intimidate +17 (+19 against evil creatures), Knowledge (arcana) +19, Knowledge (history) +6, Knowledge (the planes) +21, Listen +0, Move Silently +3, Ride +0, Sense Motive +4, Spellcraft +21, Spot +0; Augment Summoning, Combat Expertise, Evil Brand, Extend Spell, Improved Familiar, Improved Initiative, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Conjuration).

*Bestow Curse (Sp):* At will, DC 18, caster level 5th. The save DC is Charisma-based. Targets in a state of grace are immune to this effect.

*Ability Bonus (Su):* The Vavasor has the following bonuses to his ability scores as a Diabolical Gift: Con +4, Int +4, Cha +5.

*Armor Class Bonus (Su):* The Vavasor has a +5 dodge bonus as a Diabolical Gift.

*Compromised Soul (Su):* At any time, Hell may require a soul of the Vavasor, and give him one week to provide either his own or someone else’s. Further, Hell may claim the Vavasor’s soul at any time, without giving him the chance to provide a surrogate. If the Vavasor dies because Hell has claimed his soul, he cannot be returned to life by any means.

*Familiar Benefits:* The Vavasor has an imp familiar named Noxiclere, which normally takes the form of a black rooster. The Vavasor gains the benefits of the Alertness feat when Noxclere is within arm's reach. He also gains the following benefits:

_Empathic Link (Su): _The Vavasor has an empathic link with Noxiclere out to a distance of up to one mile. The Vavasor cannot see through Noxiclere's eyes, but the two of them can communicate telepathically. Because of the empathic link between Noxiclere and the Vavasor, the Vavasor has the same connection to an item or place that Noxiclere does. 

_Deliver Touch Spells (Su):_ Noxiclere can deliver touch spells for the Vavasor. When the Vavasor casts a touch spell, Noxiclere can be designated as the "toucher." (The Vavasor and Noxiclere have to be in contact at the time of casting.) Noxiclere can then deliver the touch spell just as the Vavasor could. As normal, if the Vavasor casts another spell, the touch spell dissipates. 

_Share Spells (Su):_ At The Vavasor's option, he may have any spell he casts on himself also affect Noxiclere. Noxiclere must be within 5 feet at the time. If the spell has a duration other than instantaneous, the spell stops affecting Noxiclere if she moves farther than 5 feet away. The spell's effect will not be restored even if Noxiclere returns to The Vavasor before the duration would otherwise have ended. Additionally, The Vavasor may cast a spell with a target of "You" on Noxiclere (as a Touch range spell) instead. The Vavasor and Noxiclere can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect animals. 

*Hidden Alignment (Su):* Magic can never determine that the Vavasor is of evil alignment. 

*Weakness to Holy Items (Su):* The Vavasor is burned by the touch of consecrated substances, taking 2d10 damage per round of contact. Consecrated substances include holy water, holy oil, holy relics, and the bread and wine at communion.

_Spells Prepared _(5/6/6/6/5/4/3, DC 14 + spell level): 0—_acid splash_, _daze_, _detect magic_, _read magic_, _touch of fatigue_; 1—_grease_*, _hold portal_, _ray of enfeeblement_, _summon monster I_*, _shield_, _true strike_; 2—_acid arrow_*, _glitterdust_*, _invisibility_, _mirror image_, _summon swarm_*, _touch of idiocy_; 3—_displacement_, _dispel magic_*, _drown_*, _stinking cloud_*, _suggestion_, _summon monster III_*; 4—_black tentacles_*, _confusion_, _globe of invulnerability_, _summon monster IV_*, _stoneskin_; 5—_cloudkill_*, _shadow evocation_, _summon monster V_*, _waves of fatigue_; 6—_mislead_, _summon monster VI_*, _wall of iron_*. * Conjuration spell. The save DC, where applicable, for these spells, is 15 + spell level. The Vavasor’s opposition schools are Evocation and Transmutation. The Vavasor casts spells as a 12th-level conjurer due to Diabolical Gifts.

_Possessions_: _+1 vile longsword_, _bracers of armor +2_, _ring of protection +2_, _minor ring of energy resistance (fire)_, scroll of _circle of death_, wand of _web_ (20 charges), potion of _gaseous form_, 485 gp.

_Physical Description:_ The Vavasor is a ruin of a man, disheveled and dressed in filthy rags. He is missing an eye and a hand.

===

*Noxiclere:* imp familiar; CR 3; Tiny Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 3d8 (effective 14d8); hp 60; Init +4; Spd 20 ft, fly 50 ft (perfect); AC 25, touch 16, flat-footed 21; BAB +9; Grp +0; Atk +15 melee (1d4-1 plus poison, sting); Full Atk +15 melee (1d4-1 plus poison, sting); Space/Reach 2-1/2 ft/0 ft; SA poison, spell-like abilities; SQ alternate form, DR 5/good or silver, darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 2, immunity to poison, improved evasion, resistance to fire 5; AL LE; SV Fort +6, Ref +10, Will +7; Str 9, Dex 18, Con 11, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 17.

_Skills and Feats_: Appriase +2, Bluff +13, Concentration +15, Decipher Script +8, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +12 (+14 when being observed), Escape Artist +8, Forgery +3, Handle Animal +4, Hide +18, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (arcana) +16, Knowledge (history) +3, Knowledge (the planes) +18, Listen +7, Move Silently +10, Ride +5, Search +7, Sense Motive +6, Spellcraft +18, Spot +7, Survival +7 (+9 following tracks or on another plane); Dodge, Weapon Finesse.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 13, initial damage 1d4 Dex, secondary damage 2d4 Dex. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_detect good_, _detect magic_, _invisibility_ (self only); 1/day—_suggestion_ (DC 16). Caster level 6th. The save DC is Charisma-based.

Once per week Noxiclere can use _commune_ to ask six questions. The ability otherwise works as the spell (caster level 12th).

*Alternate Form (Su):* Noxiclere can assume other forms at will as a standard action. This ability functions as a _polymorph_ spell cast on itself (caster level 12th), except that Noxiclere does not regain hit points for changing form, and Noxiclere can assume only one or two forms no larger than Medium. Noxiclere normally assumes the form of a large, black rooster.

*Improved Evasion (Ex):* If Noxiclere is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, it takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 18, 2004)

*Bithunes*

*Bithunes:* bone devil Assassin 2/Fiend of Possession 4; CR 15; Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 10d8+70 plus 2d6+14 plus 4d6+28; hp 181; Init +10; Spd 40 ft; AC 26, touch 15, flat-footed 26; BAB +13; Grp +21; Atk +18 melee (1d8+4, bite); Full Atk +18 melee (1d8+4, bite) and +16 melee (1d4+2, 2 claws) and +16 melee (3d4+2 plus poison, sting); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SA animate object, control object, curse, death attack, fear aura, poison, possess creature, sneak attack +1d6, spell-like abilities, spells, _summon devil_; SQ DR 15/good, darkvision 60 ft, ethereal form, hide presence +25, immunity to fire and poison, magic item, possess object, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft, uncanny dodge; SR 26; AL LE; SV Fort +18, Ref +20, Will +14; Str 18, Dex 22, Con 24, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 20.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +24, Concentration +20, Diplomacy +21, Disguise +22 (+24 when being observed), Hide +24, Intimidate +21, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Listen +13, Move Silently +16, Search +13, Sense Motive +21, Spellcraft +8 (+10 to decipher spells on scrolls), Spot +13, Survival +11 (+13 on other planes or when following tracks), Use Magic Device +10 (+12 related to scrolls); Improved Damage Reduction, Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Resistance, Multiattack, Skill Focus (Hide), Weapon Finesse.

*Animate Object (Su):* Bithunes can force an object with no inherent moving parts to animate, effectively animating it as though with the _animate objects_ spell. Bithunes can also possess (and animate) Gargantuan objects.

*Control Object (Su):* When possessing an object with some inherent mobility, Bithunes can control the object’s movement. It can cause a vehicle or similar object to move at a speed up to 40 feet. Other moving parts—such as a clock’s hands or a cross-bow’s firing mechanism—are under its control. Exerting control is itself a free action, though actually moving an object requires a move action.

*Curse (Su):* Bithunes can make a possessed item radiate a corrupt and befouling nature. Anyone touching the object must make a DC 19 Will save or fall under the effect of a _bestow curse_ spell. The affected creature does not know that the curse came from the item, and in fact might not know right away that it is affected by a curse. Nothing about the object’s appearance suggests that it is possessed. The curse lasts until it is removed, even if Bithunes vacates the object it had possessed.

*Death Attack:* If Bithunes studies its victim for 3 rounds and then makes a melee sneak that successfully deals damage, the sneak attack has the additional effect of possibly either paralyzing or killing the target (Bithunes’s choice). While studying the victim, Bithunes can undertake other actions so long as its attention stays focused on the target and the target does not detect Bithunes or recognize Bithunes as an enemy. If the victim of such an attack fails a DC 15 Fortitude save against the kill effect, she dies. If the saving throw fails against the paralysis effect, the victim is rendered helpless and unable to act for 1d6+2 rounds. If the victim’s saving throw succeeds, the attack is just a normal sneak attack. Once Bithunes has completed the 3 rounds of study, it must make the death attack within the next 3 rounds.

If a death attack is attempted and fails (the victim makes her save) or if Bithunes does not launch the attack within 3 rounds of completing the study, 3 new rounds of study are required before it can attempt another death attack.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Bithunes can radiate a 5-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 20 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 7th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Bithunes’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 22, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 2d6 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Possess Creature (Su):* Bithunes can possess creatures as well as objects. It must be in ethereal form and adjacent to its target, and it must use a standard action to attempt possession. A _protection from evil_ spell or similar magic wards a creature against being possessed in this manner. An unprotected target must make a DC 19 Will saving throw. An evil creature takes a –2 penalty on this saving throw, as does any creature that is engaged in an evil act at the time the possession attempt occurs (at the DM’s discretion). If the saving throw is successful, that creature is immune to Bithunes’s possession attempts for one day. If the saving throw is failed, the creature is possessed, though it is not necessarily aware of this fact. Bithunes becomes a part of the possessed victim, so it is no longer ethereal. It cannot be targeted by spells or attacks separately from the victim, including attacks from ethereal creatures. Damage taken by the possessed creature has no effect on Bithunes. If the victim dies, Bithunes is forced back into its ethereal form. It can sense anything the victim can, even including the benefits of blindsight or other exceptional senses the victim may have. At any time, Bithunes can communicate with the victim telepathically, projecting words in any language the victim understands directly into its thoughts. Bithunes is constantly aware of the victim’s current thoughts. It can also choose to probe the creature’s memories as well, but the victim is allowed a DC 19 Will save. If this saving throw is successful, Bithunes cannot probe that creature’s thoughts for one day.

*Possess Object (Su):* While in ethereal form, Bithunes can possess an object on the Material Plane. The object must be at least Tiny and no larger than Huge. Magic items and attended items receive DC 19 Will saving throws. Unattended nonmagic items are automatically possessed. Bithunes becomes part of the object it possesses, so it is no longer ethereal. It is aware of what is going on around the object—it can see and hear up to 60 feet away as if using its normal senses (it does not gain blindsight). In any round in which it takes no other action (such as using a spell-like ability), it extends its senses to twice their normal range (120 feet). Bithunes is vulnerable to spells that specifically affect outsiders or creatures of its alignment (such as _holy word_ and _holy smite_, as well as _chaos hammer_ or _order’s wrath_) and mind-affecting spells or effects, but it is unaffected by physical attacks or standard magical effects (such as _fireball_). Harming the object does not harm Bithunes, although if the object is destroyed, it is forced back into its ethereal form. While possessing an object, Bithunes can use any ability it has that requires no physical action, such as using a spell-like ability or telepathy.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _dimensional anchor_, _fly_, _invisibility_ (self only), _major image_ (DC 18), _wall of ice_. Caster level 12th. The save DC is Charisma-based.

_*Summon Devil*_* (Sp):* Once per day Bithunes can attempt to summon 2d10 lemures with a 50% chance of success, or another bone devil with a 35% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell.

*Ethereal Form (Su):* At will, Bithunes can become ethereal, as though using _etherealness_ (caster level 19th). Possessing an object or creature effectively ends a use of this ability, so time spent in another body or object does not count against the duration of this ability.

*Hide Presence (Ex):* When Bithunes is in possession of an object or creature, it can attempt to hide its presence by making a special Hide check. This “mental” Hide check uses its Intelligence modifier instead of its Dexterity modifier. A successful check allows Bithunes to avoid virtually anything that would betray its presence in the possessed creature or object. The creature can pass through a _magic circle against evil_, enter a temple warded by _forbiddance_, or escape detection via _detect evil_. The DC for this Hide check is the same as the saving throw DC for the spell Bithunes is trying to avoid. It gains a +4 circumstance bonus on this check if it is not controlling the possessed creature or object at the time of the check. When possessing a creature, Bithunes can make this Hide check to protect the possessed creature from the full effects of alignment-based spells such as _holy smite_. If it makes a successful Hide check against the save DC of the spell, the possessed creature takes damage appropriate to its actual alignment, but if it fails the Hide check, the possessed creature is affected as if it were Bithunes. Making this check is not an action; Bithunes can do it in response to another creature’s action (such as casting _detect evil_).

*Magic Item (Su):* Bithunes can make a possessed weapon or armor function as a magic item. It can bestow powers on the item with a value equivalent to an enhancement bonus of up to +4. If the possessed item is already magical, Bithunes can increase the powers on it by the same amount. When it uses this power on a non-magic item, the possessed item does not actually become magical. _Detect magic_ does not reveal an aura on the item, though detect evil does. If while possessing an item Bithunes attempts to possess a creature that uses the item or keeps it on its person, the target’s save DC increases by 1 for each day the possessed item has been on its person or in its use, to a maximum of +10. A character who makes a DC 25 Search check while examining the possessed item can tell that there is “something strange” about it. 

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Bithunes retains its Dexterity bonus to AC regardless of being caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. (It still loses any Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.)

_Spells Known_: (cast 2/day, DC 14): 1—_disguise_, _obscuring mist_, _true strike_.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 25, 2004)

*Sir Reginald the Penitent*

Sir Reginald is a counterpoint to the Vavasor: a powerful ally of the PCs, a knight-errant, and a devout servant of the Five. Reginald has traveled the Frounter for many years, performing good deeds and battling evil.

Sir Reginald’s father was an infamous brigand and his mother was a wanton woman who nevertheless had a vision of the Five soon after her only son was conceived. She left the infant Reginald in the care of a Bergenian abbey near Canglen and entered herself into a nunnery. After spending much of his youth as a wandering knight, Reginald eventually met his father and slew him in battle. The guilt for this deed drove Reginald into the Bergenian monastery at Heremac, where he dwelt as a mysterious, silent oblate for four years. Reginald has since assumed the title "Reginald the Penitent" and is once again active on the Frounter. He has slain a giant near Bellenore and has undertaken missions for Lady Isabelle of Derwich. In the spring of *910 Reginald was captured and imprisoned by the Geaunt, until rescued by the PCs. The next spring Reginald undertook a quest to restore the maimed Lord Charles of Antace. After a long and arduous trek to the end of the world, Reginald found the Chalice of Amalthea and restored Charles in the fall of *913, and together the two heroes successfully led reinforcements to the siege at Antace.

Reginald was built using the Divine Agent prestige class from the Manual of the Planes.

==

*Sir Reginald the Penitent:* male human Pal 12/Divine Agent 4; CR 16; HD 12d10+36 plus 4d8+12; hp 140; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 22, touch 11, flat-footed 22; BAB +15; Grp +16; Atk +20 melee (1d8+4/17–20, longsword); Full Atk +20/+15/+10 melee (1d8+4/17–20, longsword); SA smite evil 3/day, spells, turn undead; SQ aura of courage, aura of good, contact, _detect evil_, divine grace, divine health, godly gift (_protection from energy_), lay on hands, menacing aura, _remove disease_ 3/week, _special mount_; AL LG; SV Fort +15, Ref +8, Will +13; Str 13, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +8, Craft (swordmaking) +7, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +7, Gather Information +5, Handle Animal +8, Heal +11, Knowledge (religion) +11, Profession (monastic) +6, Ride +9, Sense Motive +6; Blind-Fight, Improved Critical (longsword), Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Weapon Focus (longsword).

*Smite Evil (Su):* 3/day, Reginald may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. He adds +3 to his attack roll and deals +12 extra points of damage. If Reginald accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for that day.

*Turn Undead (Su):* Reginald may use this ability 6 times per day with a +2 synergy bonus. He turns undead as a 9th-level cleric.

*Aura of Courage (Su):* Reginald is immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of him gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects. This ability functions while Reginald is conscious, but not if he is unconscious or dead.

*Aura of Good (Ex):* Reginald’s aura of good is of overwhelming power.

*Contact (Su):* Reginald may be contacted mentally by the Five or Their agents, usually to impart particular knowledge and orders to him. This contact only functions one way; Reginald cannot initiate the contact, question the orders, or ask for clarifications. The contact normally occurs in one of Reginald’s dreams. Contact from the Five rarely interrupts Reginald’s normal actions.

*Detect Evil (Sp):* At will, Reginald can use _detect evil_, as the spell.

*Divine Grace (Su):* Reginald gains a +3 bonus on all saving throws.

*Divine Health (Ex):* Reginald is immune to all diseases, including supernatural and magical diseases.

*Godly Gift (Sp):* Once/day Reginald may cast _protection from energy_ as a spell-like ability. Caster level 4th.

*Lay on Hands (Su):* Reginald can heal wounds (his own or those of others) by touch. Each day he can heal 15 hit points of damage. Reginald may choose to divide his healing among multiple recipients, and he doesn’t have to use it all at once. Using lay on hands is a standard action.

Alternatively, Reginald can use any or all of this healing power to deal damage to undead creatures. Using lay on hands in this way requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. Reginald decides how many of his daily allotment of points to use as damage after successfully touching an undead creature.

*Menacing Aura (Ex):* Reginald generates an intangible, invisible aura of menace that weakens hostile creatures within a 20-foot radius. Anyone about to attack the Regniald must attempt a DC 14 Will save. Those who fail the saving throw are shaken (-2 morale penalty to attacks, checks, and saves) for one full day or until they successfully damage Reginald. A creature that makes its initial saving throw or damages Reginald is immune to Reginald’s aura for one day.

*Remove Disease (Sp):* Reginald can produce a _remove disease_ effect, as the spell, three times per week.

*Special Mount (Sp):* Once per day, as a full-round action, Reginald may magically call a heavy warhorse from the celestial realms. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell. The mount immediately appears adjacent to Reginald and remains for 24 hours; it may be dismissed at any time as a free action.

_Spells Prepared_ (2/1/1, DC 12 + spell level): 1—_divine favor_, _sanctuary_*; 2—_bull’s strength_; 3—_magic circle against evil_. Reginald casts spells as a 7th-level cleric. * Domain spell. Granted Domain: Protection (Reginald can generate a protective ward as a supernatural ability which grants someone he touches a +7 resistance bonus equal on his or her next saving throw. Activating this power is a standard action. The protective ward is an abjuration effect with a duration of 1 hour that is usable once per day.).

_Possessions_: JOYEUSE _+3 holy sword,_ _+2 chainmail_, _+2 large steel shield_, _+1 ring of protection_.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 10, 2004)

*Prince Busirane's Bodyguard*

All of the Ruckish Princes employ specially trained guards that also serve as body doubles. These guards travel with the princes and live with them in their palaces. On the battlefield, these guards dress exactly like their assigned princes and are often indistinguishable from their masters to friend and foe alike. This is extremely hazardous duty, since a guard is frequently subject to enemy attacks and assassination attempts from disgruntled rucks—to say nothing of the wrath from an angered prince.

Busirane is known to employ at least three of these doubles. The following guard was built using the survivor prestige class from _Savage Species_. Note that the improved evasion ability gained from survivor levels cannot be used while wearing chainmail.

====

*Busirane’s Bodyguard:* male ruck Expert 2/Warrior 4/Survivor 5; CR 10; HD 2d6+7 plus 4d8+8 plus 5d6+10; hp 79; Init +5; Spd 20 ft; AC 19, touch 12, flat-footed —; BAB +5; Grp +6; Atk +7 melee (2d4+2/18-20, _+1 ruckblade-_); Full Atk +7 melee (2d4+2/18-20, _+1 ruckblade_) or +7 ranged (1d6+1, javelin); SA poison; SQ improved uncanny dodge, DR 5/—, low-light vision; SV Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +9; Str 12, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +10, Diplomacy +9, Disguise +17 (+19 when observed), Handle Animal +4, Intimidate +12, Listen +7, Ride +3, Sense Motive +9, Spot +7; Alertness, Improved Initiative, Skill Focus (Disguise), Toughness.

_Poison:_ Injury, Fort DC 14, initial damage 1d4 Str, secondary damage 1d4 Str.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* The bodyguard retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. Busirane’s bodyguard cannot be flanked except by rogues of 9th level or higher.

_Possessions_: _+1 ruckblade_, _+2 chainmail_, _necklace of protection +1_, potion of _heroism_, potion of _haste_, potion of _cure moderate wounds_, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 3 doses of black-blade venom, 249 gp.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 13, 2004)

*Orestes, Black-Blade Captain of War*

Orestes is a feared Black-Blade captain of war, a vassal to Prince Busirane who is renown for both his steely resolve and his cunning warcraft. Orestes is revered by his Black-Blade troops, and is one of the few rucks who can temper Busirane’s impulsive nature on the battlefield. Orestes commanded a large force of Black-Blades at Gwynnon, where he nearly killed St. James. Later Orestes fought with great distinction at the siege of Antace, where he led many daring night raids against the Pentian camps. At Antace Orestes avenged his dead brother Enceladus by slaying Cuthred of Stowcross. Orestes also incurred the everlasting hatred of Valerius for slaying the magician’s servant, Mot. Orestes wields Narthanc, the famed sword once owned by Prince Briareus.

Orestes was built using the Marshall core class from the _Miniatures Handbook_, which was also the source for his Battlefield Inspiration feat and his ruckblade’s Maiming special ability.

====

*Orestes:* male ruck Brb 1/Ftr 6/Marshall 7; CR 14; HD 1d12+2 plus 6d10+12 plus 7d8+14; hp 111; Init +4; Spd 30 ft; AC 18, touch 11, flat-footed 18; BAB +12; Grp +15; Atk +18 melee (2d4+8/15–20 x1d4, _+2 maiming ruckblade_); Full Atk +18/+13/+8 melee (2d4+8/15–20 x1d4, _+2 maiming ruckblade_) or +13/+8/+3 ranged (1d6+3, javelin); SA poison, rage 1/day; SQ fast movement, grant move action 1/day, low-light vision, minor aura +3 (accurate strike, master of tactics, motivate constitution, over the top), major aura +2 (motivate ardor, motivate urgency); SV Fort +14, Ref +4, Will +8; Str 16, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +8, Climb +3*, Diplomacy +15, Handle Animal +8, Intimidate +16, Jump +3*, Knowledge (geography) +4, Listen +6, Ride +8, Sense Motive +10, Spot +5, Survival +11 (+13 to prevent getting lost or to avoid natural hazards), Swim +3*; Battlefield Inspiration, Combat Expertise, Improved Critical (ruckblade), Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Leadership, Quick Draw, Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Weapon Specialization (ruckblade). * Includes –4 armor check penalty.

_Poison (Ex):_ Injury, Fortitude DC 18, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 1d6 Str.

*Rage (Ex):* While Orestes rages, the following changes to his statistics are in effect: (Str 20, Con 18, AC -2, +28 hit points, +2 to all melee attacks and damage or +3 damage with ruckblade, Fort save +16, Will save +10, Climb +5, Jump +5, Swim +5). His fit of rage lasts 7 rounds. At the end of the rage, Orestes loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (Str 14, Dex 8, -1 to AC, -1 to all melee attacks and damage, Ref save +3, Climb +2, Jump +2, Ride +7, Swim +2, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Auras (Ex):* Orestes exerts an aura that affects all allies within 60 feet (including himself) who can hear and understand him. Projecting an aura is a swift action. The aura remains in effect until Orestes uses a free action to dismiss it or activates another aura of the same kind (major or minor). Orestes can have an aura active continually; thus, an aura can be in effect at the start of a combat encounter even before Orestes takes his first turn. Orestes’ aura is dismissed if he is dazed, unconscious, stunned, paralyzed, or otherwise unable to be heard or understood by his allies. All bonuses granted by Orestes’ auras are circumstance bonuses that do not stack with each other.

_Minor Aura (Accurate Strike):_ Bonus on rolls made to confirm critical hits.

_Minor Aura (Master of Tactics):_ Bonus on damage rolls when flanking.

_Minor Aura (Motivate Constitution):_ Bonus on Constitution checks and Constitution-based skill checks.

_Minor Aura (Over the Top):_ Bonus on damage rolls when charging.

_Major Aura (Motivate Ardor):_ Bonus on damage rolls.

_Major Aura (Motivate Urgency):_ Allies' base land speed is increased by 10 feet.

*Grant Move Action (Ex):* Once per day, as a standard action, Orestes may grant an extra move action to any or all of his allies within 30 feet (but not to himself). Each of the affected allies takes this extra move action immediately, acting in their current initiative order. This extra action does not affect the allies' initiative count; the round continues normally after Orestes’ turn is over. A character can take only one extra move action per round. If an ally chooses not to take the extra move action, it is lost.

_Possessions_: _+2 chainmail,_ NARTHANC, _+2 maiming ruckblade_, 2 masterwork javelins, _ring of protection +1,_ _amulet of health +2_ (already figured into the statistics above), 2 doses of greater black-blade venom, potion of _heroism,_ potion of _haste,_ 2 potions of _cure light wounds_, 138 gp.

*Tactics:* Orestes is a master of lightning quick night raids. He and his elite troop will usually steal close to enemy positions under cover of night. Prior to engaging the enemy, Orestes will drink his potions of _haste_ (+1 bonus on attack rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves, +30 ft speed) and _heroism_ (+2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saves, and skill checks), activate his Over the Top minor aura and his Motivate Urgency major aura, and lead a charge into the enemy, attempting to catch the opposition by surprise. During this charge, Orestes and his troop have +10 ft base speed, -2 to AC, +2 to hit, and +3 damage. On the next round Orestes will rage, activate his Motivate Attack major aura (giving himself and his allies +2 damage), and make a full attack, gaining an additional attack due to the _haste_. The next round he will activate his Accurate Strike minor aura (giving himself and his allies a +3 bonus to confirm criticals) and make a second full attack. Following this he has 1 round left on his _haste_ potion and 2 rounds left on his _heroism_ potion. If Orestes is reduced to 60 or less hit points, or if he loses 6 or more members of his troop, on his turn he will activate his Motivate Urgency major aura and withdraw. His troopers will follow suit on their turn.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 15, 2004)

*Orestes' Troop*

Orestes is always accompanied by at least a dozen members of his elite troop. These soldiers were built using the Tactical Soldier prestige class from the _Miniatures Handbook_.

=====

*Orestes’ Trooper (12):* male ruck Ftr 5/Tactical Soldier 1; CR 6; HD 5d10+5 plus 1d10+1; hp 39; Init +1; Spd 20 ft; AC 17, touch 11, flat-footed 15; BAB +6; Grp +7; Atk +9 melee (2d4+3/18–20, ruckblade); Full Atk +9/+4 melee (2d4+3/18–20, ruckblade) or +8/+3 ranged (1d6+1, javelin); SA poison; SQ flanker, low-light vision; SV Fort +7, Ref +2, Will +1; Str 13, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Skills and Feats_: Intimidate +3, Sense Motive +2; Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Weapon Specialization (ruckblade).

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 13, initial damage 1 Str, secondary damage 1d3 Str. 

*Flanker (Ex):* A member of Orestes’ Troop can designate any adjacent square as the square from which flanking an enemy against an ally is determined. He may designate the square at the beginning of his turn or at any time during his turn. The designated square remains his effective square for flanking until he is no longer adjacent to it or until he chooses a different square. The trooper can even choose a square that is impassable or occupied.

_Possessions_: potion of _keen edge_, potion of _cure serious wounds_, potion of _haste_, masterwork ruckblade, masterwork ruckish chain armor, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 6 doses of lesser black-blade venom, 174 gp.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 18, 2004)

*Penthilus*

Penthilus is the young son of Orestes and already a formidable warrior in his own right. Penthilus always accompanies his father, serving as his chief lieutenant and bodyguard.

*Penthilus:* male ruck Fighter 6/Marshall 2/Tactical Soldier 4; CR 12; HD 6d10 plus 2d8 plus 4d10; hp 66; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 17; BAB +11; Grp +14; Atk +16 melee (2d4+7/15–20 plus 1d6 electricity, _+1 shock ruckblade_); Full Atk +16/+11/+6 melee (2d4+7/15–20 plus 1d6 electricity, _+1 shock ruckblade_) or +14/+9/+4 ranged (1d6+3, javelin); SA poison; SQ defensive shield, flanker, interpose 3/day, low-light vision, minor aura +2 (master of tactics), major aura +1 (motivate attack); SV Fort +13, Ref +7, Will +7; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +4, Climb +4, Diplomacy +9, Handle Animal +7, Intimidate +10, Jump +4, Ride +8, Sense Motive +6, Spot +2, Swim +4; Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Critical (ruckblade), Mobility, Power Attack, Sidestep, Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Weapon Specialization (ruckblade).

*Auras (Ex):* Penthilus exerts an aura that affects all allies within 60 feet (including himself) who can hear and understand him. Projecting an aura is a swift action. The aura remains in effect until Penthilus uses a free action to dismiss it or activates another aura of the same kind (major or minor). Penthilus can have an aura active continually; thus, an aura can be in effect at the start of a combat encounter even before Penthilus takes his first turn. Penthilus’ aura is dismissed if he is dazed, unconscious, stunned, paralyzed, or otherwise unable to be heard or understood by his allies. All bonuses granted by Penthilus’ auras are circumstance bonuses that do not stack with each other.

_Minor Aura (Master of Tactics): _Bonus on damage rolls when flanking.

_Major Aura (Motivate Attack):_ Bonus on attack rolls.

*Defensive Shield (Ex):* Whenever Penthilus fights defensively, he provides up to two adjacent allies a +2 dodge bonus to Armor Class, though their attack rolls do not take the normal –4 penalty (though Penthilus’ rolls still do).

*Flanker (Ex):* Penthilus can designate any adjacent square as the square from which flanking an enemy against an ally is determined. He may designate the square at the beginning of his turn or at any time during his turn. The designated square remains his effective square for flanking until he is no longer adjacent to it or until he chooses a different square. Penthilus can even choose a square that is impassable or occupied.

*Interpose (Ex):* When an enemy threatens Penthilus in melee and makes a successful attack against an adjacent ally of his, Penthilus may take the damage (and other effects) of the blow as if he had been hit instead.

_Possessions_: _+2 chain shirt,_ FURLGRIM, _+1 shock ruckblade_, _amulet of natural armor +1_, _cloak of resistance +1,_ potion of _bull’s strength_, 290 gp.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 21, 2004)

*Splayfoot*

OK, time for a brief digression. Inspired by Olive’s nifty “Minions for Lesser Planar Binding” thread, I’ve dusted off my own list of customized planar binding monsters. I had originally done up a nice list for Valerius last winter. 

At the time Valerius had gathered a sizable roster of entities to call upon, but because of the Vavasor’s corrupted teachings, a disproportionate number of these names belonged to devils just itching to be brought into the visible world. Valerius, true to his 18 Intelligence, has so far avoided summoning up any of these fiends, sticking to the few elementals that were known to him. However, as the campaign nears its conclusion, Valerius may likely face several desperate situations in which the snares of Hell will once again be laid across his path. And sometimes, needs must when the devil drives...

Of course, I had avoided updating my list to 3.5, in part knowing that the revised edition introduced some big changes to both the planar binding spells (lowering the HD caps to 6, 12, and 18) and to the devils themselves.

Now that I’ve finally got all of my planar binding monsters cleaned up and updated to 3.5, I’ll start posting them here. I’ve already provided details on a quintet of spined devils to Olive’s thread. Here’s a nasty brute by the name of Splayfoot, a malebranche devil from the Monster Manual II. (Note that, after much consideration, I’ve decided that the MMII’s CR of 9 is not just wrong, it’s silly and dangerous wrong. I think CR 13 is much closer to the right number.)

===

_SPLAYFOOT is a gigantic spirit of war, terrifying when aroused, which serves in the Iron Guard._

*Splayfoot:* malebranche; CR 13; Huge Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 16d8+128; hp 201; Init -2; Spd 40 ft, fly 120 ft (average); AC 23, touch 6, flat-footed 23; BAB +16; Grp +36; Atk +27 melee (2d8+12, huge masterwork trident); Full Atk +27/+22/+17/+12 melee (2d8+12, huge masterwork trident) and +24 melee (2d6+6, gore) or +27/+22/+17/+12 melee (2d8+12, huge masterwork trident) and +24 melee (2d6+6, bite) or +26 melee (2d8+12, 2 claws) and +24 melee (2d6+6, gore) or +26 melee (2d8+12, 2 claws) and +24 melee (2d6+6, bite); Space/Reach 15 ft/15 ft; SA charge, fear aura, improved grab; SQ DR 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, regeneration 8, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 20; AL LE; SV Fort +23, Ref +8, Will +9; Str 35, Dex 6, Con 26, Int 9, Wis 8, Cha 12.

_Skills and Feats_: Balance +12, Bluff +13, Climb +21, Diplomacy +15, Intimidate +30, Jump +23, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Search +11, Spot +11, Tumble +12; Cleave, Flyby Attack, Great Cleave, Improved Sunder, Multiattack, Power Attack

*Charge (Ex):* Splayfoot typically begins a battle with a flying charge at an opponent on the ground. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this tactic allows Splayfoot to make a single gore attack (+26 melee) that deals 6d6+18 points of damage. The creature can also charge while moving on the ground, if it wishes.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Splayfoot can radiate a 15-foot radius aura of fear as a free action. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 18 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 12th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Splayfoot’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, Splayfoot must hit an opponent of up to Large size with a claw attack. If it gets a hold, Splayfoot may attempt to grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. Splayfoot has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simply use its claw to hold the opponent (-20 penalty on grapple check, but Splayfoot is not considered grappled). In either case, each successful grapple check it makes during successive rounds automatically deals claw damage.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Splayfoot takes normal damage from acid, from holy weapons, and from attacks that deal holy damage.

_Physical Description:_ Splayfoot appears as a hulking, horned devil with great wings, underslung jaw, large, batlike ears, and a long tail. Its body is covered in scales, and it carries a huge two-tined fork.

The fell spirit named Splayfoot dwells in the Iron Palace in Dis, and serves as a captain in Dispater’s Iron Guard under Bel, the pit fiend commander.


----------



## Olive (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks for the pimp!

Just while you raise the subject of MM2 and wrong CRs, what's you call on the advespa devil?


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 21, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> thanks for the pimp!
> 
> Just while you raise the subject of MM2 and wrong CRs, what's you call on the advespa devil?




The CR 3 advespa is a pretty tough case. It’s a classic example of pairing a fairly weak monster with some relatively powerful abilities. As a theoretical example, imagine the difficulty of assigning a CR to a ½ HD bunny rabbit that can _disintegrate_ opponents with its bite attack. Such situations are even more problematic at low levels, where parties lack resources and the margin for error is much smaller.

I like to use a method described in Savage Species to help peg CRs—comparing the monster’s stats against the stats of typical NPCs, usingthe charts in the DMG for reference. The advespa’s AC of 17 is worse than a typical 1st-level fighter’s; its best attack bonus of +8 and 30 hp are between a 3rd- and 4th-level fighter’s. This quick comparison suggests that CR 3 passes the straight-face test.

But then there are the special abilities, some of which would be hard for low level characters to deal with. The advespa has /4/ claw attacks each doing 8.5 average damage each AND a sting that does 4.5 average damage and poison. That’s a heck of a lot of damage to dish out each round. And its other defenses compensate for its low AC: DR 5/silver or good, spell resistance 15, regeneration 2 -- to say nothing of its typical devilish immunities to fire and poison as well as acid and cold resistance 10. Oh yeah, the thing can fly, too.

Of all these abilities, it’s the multiple attacks that trouble me the most. The poison does “only” Strength damage and has a DC of 15, which even 1st-level fighters should make 50% of the time.

Against a 3rd-level fighter (AC 21, hp 27), an advespa using its full attack does an average of 14 points of damage each round, meaning the fighter probably won’t survive two rounds under that sort of attack. This is nasty, but on the other end of the equation the fighter is doing an average of 4 points of damage each round. If you figure a full 4 member party, the advespa probably won’t last much more than 2 rounds either. 

As I wrote earlier, the problem with pegging low-level CRs is that your margin of error is so small and so easily susceptible to bad rolls one way or another. Against 4 3rd-level characters, I could easily see the advespa getting wiped out quickly and I can also see the advespa mopping the floor with the PCs – it wouldn’t take much to tip the encounter one way or another. In a situation like this, my design instincts are to play it conservative and bump up the CR to 4. Better safe than sorry . . .


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 21, 2004)

*Bristlebrawn, Hellforged Spirit of Earth*

Bristlebrawn was built using the spiked devil, a hellforged fiend from Mike Mearl’s article “By Evil Bound,” from _Dragon_ 306.

====

_The curious and taciturn earth spirit_ BRISTLEBRAWN _serves as chief porter to the infernal Duke known as the Winged Wolf, a vassal of the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff._

*Bristlebrawn:* spikèd devil Bbn3; CR 9; Large Outsider (Earth, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 9d8+36 plus 3d12+12; hp 120; Init +0; Spd 40 ft, burrow 20 ft; AC 19, touch 9, flat-footed 19; BAB +12; Grp +21; Atk +16 melee (2d6+5, slam); Full Atk +16 melee (2d6+5, 2 slams); Space/Reach 10 ft/5 ft; SA hail of spikes, piercing grapple, rage 1/day; SQ DR 5/silver or good, darkvision 60 ft, fast movement, fire resistance 10, hellforged, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge; SR 18; AL LE; SV Fort +13, Ref +7, Will +9; Str 20, Dex 11, Con 18, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 12.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +9, Climb +15, Intimidate +20, Jump +13, Listen +18, Search +11, Spot +15, Survival +15 (+17 following tracks); Cleave, Improved Grapple, Improved Natural Attack (slam), Improved Sunder, Power Attack.

*Hail of Spikes (Su):* Once every 1d4 rounds, Bristlebrawn can project a 30-ft cone of sharp spikes from its body. Each creature in the area must make a DC 18 Reflex save or take 3d4 points of piercing damage. The save DC is Constitution-based. These spikes are a living part of Bristlebrawn’s body, and they continue to burrow into the victim’s flesh for 3 rounds after striking, doing 1d4 points of additional damage each round. A successful DC 20 Heal check or the application of any healing magic kills the burrowing spikes and stops the continuing damage. The damage from multiple successful hails of spikes attacks is cumulative (that is, a creature that fails its save against hail of spike attacks from two spiked devils takes 6d4 points of damage initially and 2d4 points of damage for each of the 3 rounds thereafter). However, only one successful Heal check is required to kill all the spikes in the victim’s body.

*Piercing Grapple (Ex):* With a successful grapple check, Bristlebrawn can crush an opponent against its body, dealing 2d8+7 points of piercing damage.

*Rage (Ex):* While Bristlebrawn rages, the following changes to its statistics are in effect: (Str 24, Con 22, AC -2, +24 hit points, +2 to all melee attacks and damage, Fort save +15, Will save +11, Climb +17, Jump +15). Its fit of rage lasts 9 rounds. At the end of the rage, Bristlebrawn loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (Str 18, Dex 9, -1 to AC, -1 to all melee attacks and damage, Ref save +6, Climb +14, Jump +12, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Hellforged (Ex):* Bristlebrawn is immune to critical hits and is not subject to death from massive damage.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Bristlebrawn gains a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

_Physical Description:_ Bristlebrawn’s body has a head, a torso, two legs, but there the resemblance to a humanoid form ends. The fact that each body part is nearly spherical gives the creature a lumbering appearance and a graceless stride. Its chest, arms, and legs are dotted with hundreds of sharp, iron spikes.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 24, 2004)

*Lilit and Namat*

LILIT _and_ NAMAT _are two servants to the Provost of the Iron Duke. Though these infernal spirits are much pleasing to the eye, they are treacherous and vengeful._

*Lilit and Namat (2):* erinyes; CR 8; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 9d8+27; hp 70; Init +5; Spd 30 ft, fly 50 ft (good); AC 23, touch 15, flat-footed 18; BAB +9; Grp +14; Atk +14 melee (1d8+5/19–20, longsword) or +15 ranged (1d8+6/x3 plus 1d6 fire, _+1 flaming composite longbow_) or +14 ranged (entangle, rope); Full Atk +14/+9 melee (1d8+5/19–20, longsword) or +15/+10 ranged (1d8+6/x3 plus 1d6 fire, _+1 flaming composite longbow_) or +14 ranged (entangle, rope); SA entangle, spell-like abilities, _summon devil_; SQ DR 5/good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft, true seeing; SR 20; AL LE; SV Fort +9, Ref +11, Will +10; Str 20, Dex 21, Con 17, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 23.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +13, Diplomacy +20, Escape Artist +13 (+15 from rope bonds), Hide +13, Knowledge (arcana) +14, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Listen +13, Move Silently +13, Search +10, Sense Motive +14, Spot +13, Survival +10 (+12 following tracks or on another plane), Use Rope +17 (+19 with bindings); DodgeB, MobilityB, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Shot on the Run.

*Entangle (Ex):* Lilit and Namat each carry a stout rope some 50 feet long that entangles opponents of any size as an _animate rope_ spell (caster level 16th). Lilit and Namat can hurl their rope 30 feet with no range penalty. Typically, Lilit or Namat entangle a foe, lift it into the air, and drop it from a great height.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _charm monster_ (DC 20), _minor image_ (DC 18), _unholy blight_ (DC 20). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Lilit and Namat can attempt to _summon_ 2d10 lemures or 1d4 bearded devils with a 50% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.

*True Seeing (Su):* Lilit and Namat continuously use _true seeing_, as the spell (caster level 14th).

_Physical Description:_ Lilit and Namat appear as tall, beautiful women with great eagle-like wings.

These two erinyes dwell in the Iron Palace of Dis, where they serve Biffant, "The Grinning Fiend," Provost to Dispater.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 26, 2004)

*Dogsbody*

_The spirit_ DOGSBODY _is an infernal warlord, terrible in prowess and loyal to the Lion of Dis._

*Dogsbody:* horned devil (cornugon); CR 16; Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 15d8+75; hp 161; Init +9; Spd 20 ft, fly 50 ft (average); AC 33, touch 14, flat-footed 28; BAB +15; Grp +29; Atk +25 melee (2d6+15 plus stun, spiked chain) or +24 melee (2d6+10, claw) or +24 melee (2d6+10 plus infernal wound, tail); Full Atk +25/+20/+15 melee (2d6+15 plus stun, spiked chain) and +22 melee (2d8+5, bite) and +22 melee (2d6+5 plus infernal wound, tail) or +24 melee (2d6+15, 2 claws) and +22 melee (2d8+5, bite) and +22 melee (2d6+5 plus infernal wound, tail); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft (20 ft with spike chain); SA fear aura, infernal wound, spell-like abilities, stun, summon devil; SQ DR 10/good and silver, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, regeneration 5, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 28; AL LE; SV Fort +14, Ref +14, Will +15; Str 30, Dex 21, Con 21, Int 17, Wis 22, Cha 24.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +22, Climb +22, Concentration +23, Diplomacy +26, Disguise +19 (+21 acting), Hide +16, Intimidate +31, Listen +21, Move Silently +20, Search +18, Sense Motive +24, Spot +21, Survival +21 (+23 following tracks); Cleave, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (spiked chain).

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_dispel chaos_ (DC 22), _dispel good_ (DC 22), _magic circle against good_, _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only); _persistent image_ (DC 22) 3/day—_fireball_ (DC 20), _lightning bolt_ (DC 20). Caster level 15th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Dogsbody can radiate a 5-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 24 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 15th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Dogsbody’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Stun (Su):* Whenever Dogsbody hits with a spiked chain attack, the opponent must succeed on a DC 27 Fortitude save or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. The save DC is Strength-based. This ability is a function of Dogsbody, not of the spiked chain.

*Infernal Wound (Su):* The damage Dogsbody deals with its tail attack causes a persistent wound. An injured creature loses 2 additional hit points each round. The wound does not heal naturally and resists healing spells. The continuing hit point loss can be stopped by a DC 22 Heal check, a _cure_ spell, or a _heal_ spell. However, a character attempting to cast a _cure_ spell or a _heal_ spell on a creature damaged by Dogsbody’s tail must succeed on a DC 22 caster level check, or the spell has no effect on the injured character. A successful Heal check automatically stops the continuing hit point loss as well as restoring hit points. The check DC is Constitution-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Dogsbody can attempt to _summon_ 2d10 lemures or 1d6 bearded devils with a 50% chance of success, 1d6 barbed devils with a 35% chance of success, or another horned devil with a 20% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 6th-level spell.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Dogsbody takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.

_Physical Description:_ Dogsbody appears as a tall, hunchbacked devil, over nine feet high, covered with hideous scales. It has huge wings and a snaking prehensile tail, and bears a great spiked chain.

Dogsbody is a loyal marshal to Duke Alocer the Lion, who commands 36 companies of erinyes for Dispater.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 27, 2004)

The following fiend is an asakku devil, updated to 3.5 courtesy of my shiny new _Book of Fiends_. (A monster resource I highly recommended, even to those DMs who already have copies of _Armies of the Abyss_ and _Legions of Hell_. Green Ronin does it again!)

=====

SAMIRA _is a spirit vile that assumes the form of a serpent and which preys upon small children. She serves the cunning and guileful Messenger of the Iron Duke_.

*Samira:* asakku; CR 8; Large Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 9d8+27; hp 73; Init +8; Spd 20 ft; AC 18, touch 13, flat-footed 14; BAB +9; Grp +23; Atk +14 melee (1d6+6 and poison, bite); Full Atk +14 melee (1d6+6 and poison, bite) and +12 melee (1d6+3, 2 claws); Space/Reach 10 ft/5 ft; SA constrict 2d8+9, poison, spell-like abilities; SQ acid resistance 10, cold resistance 10, DR 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, fire immunity, poison immunity, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 18; AL LE; SV Fort +9, Ref +10, Will +13; Str 23, Dex 19, Con 17, Int 15, Wis 24, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +8, Concentration +11, Diplomacy +18, Disguise +10 (+12 when observed), Gather Information +12, Hide +8, Intimidate +16, Jump +12, Knowledge (local) +10, Listen +15, Move Silently +12, Search +10, Sense Motive +15, Spot +15, Survival +15 (+17 following tracks); Dodge, Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative, Multiattack.

*Constrict (Ex):* Samira deals 2d8+9 damage with a successful grapple check against Huge or smaller creatures.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 17; initial damage 2d4 Wisdom, secondary damage 4d4 Wisdom. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Spell-like Abilities:* At will—_dancing lights_, _detect thoughts_ (DC 14), _ghost sound_ (DC 12), _fly_, _polymorph_ (self only), _prestidigitation_, _shocking grasp_; 1/day—_charm person_ (DC 13), _contagion_ (DC 16), _scorching ray_, _silent image_ (DC 13), _tongues_; 1/week—_plane shift_ (self only). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

_Physical Description:_ Samira appears in a long, serpentine form, with a horned human-like head, rows of sharp teeth, and flowing hair. Two lean, scaled arms ending in clawed talons spring from the sinuous torso.

Samira dwells in the Second Circle, unless called to the Prime to prey upon small children. Samira serves Titivilus, the Messenger of Dispater.


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 4, 2004)

*Ekunnu*

The following fiend is a green abishai from _Monsters of Faerun_, updated to 3.5

=====

_The scaly spirit_ EKUNNU, _whose common form recalls the wretched Shaithim, acts as a bodyguard to the silver-tongued Messenger of the Iron Duke._

*Ekunnu:* green scaly devil (abishai) Ftr4; CR 9; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 6d8+18 plus 4d10+12; hp 91; Init +7; Spd 30 ft, fly 40 ft (poor); AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; BAB +10; Grp +13; Atk +14 melee (1d6+5 plus sting, tail); Full Atk +14 melee (1d6+5 plus sting, tail) and +11 melee (1d4+4, 2 claws) and +11 melee (1d6+1, bite); spell-like abilities, summon devil; SQ acid resistance 10, cold resistance 10, DR 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, fire immunity, poison immunity, regeneration 6, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft, vulnerability to holy water; SR 13; AL LE; SV Fort +12, Ref +10, Will +9; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +9, Climb +5, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +9, Disguise +9 (+11 when observed), Escape Artist +11, Intimidate +15, Jump +5, Listen +11, Search +9, Spot +11, Swim +5; Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Multiattack, Weapon Focus (tail), Weapon Specialization (tail).

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _charm person_ (DC 13), _command_ (DC 13), _desecrate_, _disguise self_ (DC 13), _major image_ (DC 15), _suggestion_ (DC 15), and _scare_ (DC 14). Caster level 6th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Sting (Ex):* Injury, initial damage 1d4 Strength, secondary damage 1 point Strength.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* 1/day Ekunnu can attempt to summon 2d6 lemures with a 50% chance of success, or another scaly devil of a random color with a 20% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.

*Regeneration (Su):* Ekunnu takes normal damage from good-aligned weapons and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.

*Vulnerability to Holy Water (Ex):* Ekunnu takes 2d4 damage from a flask of holy water, or 1 point of damage from a splash of holy water.


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 6, 2004)

*The Drear Rider*

The following fiend is a narzugon devil from the _Manual of the Planes_, updated to 3.5 using the update guide.

=====

_The_ DREAR RIDER_ is an infernal spirit of vengeance, appearing upon a devilish steed._

*The Drear Rider:* narzugon; CR 10; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 10d8+20; hp 66; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 25, touch 10, flat-footed 25; BAB +10; Grp +17; Atk +18 melee (1d6+8/19–20 x4, _+1 heavy pick_) or +18 melee (1d8+7/x3, lance); Full Atk +18/+13 melee (1d6+8/19–20 x4, _+1 heavy pick_) or +18/+13 melee (1d8+7/x3, lance); SA baleful gaze, spell-like abilities, summon devil; SQ acid resistance 10, cold resistance 10, DR 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, fire immunity, poison immunity, see in darkness, SR 23, telepathy 100 ft; AL LE; SV Fort +9, Ref +7, Will +9; Str 24, Dex 10, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 25.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +15, Diplomacy +21, Handle Animal +17, Gather Information +20, Intimidate +19, Knowledge (the planes) +9, Ride +15, Search +14, Sense Motive +13, Spot +10, Survival +15 (+17 following tracks or on another plane); Improved Critical (heavy pick), Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Track b.

*Baleful Gaze (Su):* Those who see the Drear Rider’s unmasked face see their own worst fears reflected in its eyes. The baleful gaze functions as a _phantasmal killer_ spell (caster level 10th) against all within 30 ft. Affected creatures first get a DC 22 Will save to recognize the image as unreal. If that save fails, the creature must succeed on a DC 22 Fortitude save or die from fear. Even if the Fortitude save is successful, the subject takes 3d6 points of damage. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Spell-like Abilities:* At will—_desecrate_, _doom _(DC 18), _hold person _(DC 20), _produce flame_, _suggestion _(DC 20); 1/day—_unholy blight _(DC 21). Caster level 10th. At will the Drear Rider can use _greater teleport_ (itself and its mount only) as a 12th-level caster. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* 1/day the Drear Rider can attempt to summon 1d3 erinyes or a narzugon with a 30% chance of success. This is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell.

_Physical Description:_ The Drear Rider is a tall, impassive figure, in dull gray armor covered with spikes. Its face is hidden behind a twisted, hawk-like mask of iron.

The Rider dwells on the plane of Dis, where he serves Duke Arioch, the Avenger of Dispater. The Rider is an infernal emissary to the Prime, hunting down prisoners who have escape the many prisons of Dis.

_Possessions_: _+1 heavy pick,_ _+1 spiked full plate_, masterwork small steel shield, masterwork lance, 275 gp.

=====

*The Drear Rider’s Steed of Riding:* nightmare; CR 5; Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar); HD 6d8+18; hp 45; Init +6; Spd 40 ft, fly 90 ft (good); AC 24 touch 11, flat-footed 22; BAB +6; Grp +14; Atk +9 melee (1d8+4 and 1d4 fire, hoof); Full Atk +9 (1d8+4 and 1d4 fire, 2 hooves) and +4 melee (1d8+2, bite); Space/Reach 10 ft/5 ft; SA flaming hooves, smoke; SQ astral projection, darkvision 60 ft, etherealness; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +6; Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 12.

_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +12, Diplomacy +3, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Listen +12, Move Silently +11, Search +10, Sense Motive +10, Spot +12, Survival +10 (+12 on other planes and following tracks); Alertness, Improved Initiative, Run.

*Flaming Hooves (Su):* A blow from the Steed’s hooves sets combustible materials alight.

*Smoke (Su):* During the excitement of battle, the Steed often snorts and neighs with rage. This fills a 15-foot cone with a hot, sulfurous smoke that chokes and blinds opponents. Anyone in the cone must succeed at a DC 16 Fortitude save or suffer a -2 morale penalty to all attack and damage rolls until 1d6 minutes after leaving the cone. The cone lasts 1 round, and the Steed uses it once as a free action during its turn each round. The save DC is Constitution-based. Because of the smoke it gives off, the Steed has concealment against creatures 5 feet away and total concealment against creatures 10 feet or farther away. The smoke does not obscure the Steed’s vision at all.

*Astral Projection and Etherealness (Su):* These abilities function just like the spells of the same names (caster level 20th); the Steed can use either at will.

_Physical Description:_ The Drear Rider’s Steed of Riding appears as a large, coal-black stallion, its hooves and mane licked by tongues of orange fire.

=====

*The Drear Rider’s Steed of War:* gathra; CR 10; Large Magical Beast (Extraplanar); HD 9d10+72; hp 121; Init -1; Spd 40 ft; AC 22, touch 8, flat-footed 22; BAB +9; Grp +21; Atk +16 melee (1d10+8, gore); Full Atk +16 (1d10+8, gore) and +11 melee (1d6+4, 2 hooves); Space/Reach 10 ft/5 ft; SA _bellow_, trample; SQ darkvision 60 ft, DR 10/magic and silver, low-light vision; AL LE; SV Fort +14, Ref +5, Will +6; Str 27, Dex 9, Con 26, Int 4, Wis 17, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats:_ Hide –5, Listen +7, Spot +7, Survival +7; Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack.

*Bellow (Sp):* 3/day—everyone within 30 ft must make a DC 15 Will save of be affected by _fear_. Caster level 9th.

*Trample (Ex):* As a standard action, a gathra can trample Medium or smaller opponents, dealing 2d6+8 points of bludgeoning damage. A trampled opponent can attempt either an attack of opportunity at a –4 penalty or a DC 20 Reflex save for half damage.

_Physical Description:_ The Steed of War looks like a horrid blend of boar and bull. It is heavily muscled, with stubby legs that can propel it at great speed. Two enormous tusks jut from its fang-filled mouth, and it constantly drools a foul-smelling spittle. Its eyes glow with a dim red light that becomes brighter when the beast is angered.


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 10, 2004)

*Ashcoate*

The following fiend is a 3.5 magugon devil, from Green Ronin’s Book of Fiends

=====

ASHCOATE, _a towering spirit of infernal embers and flame, serves as a master smith to one of the vassals of the Iron Duke._

*Ashcoate:* magugon; CR 12; Huge Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Fire, Lawful); HD 9d8+54; hp 106; Init +4; Spd 50 ft; AC 24, touch 12, flat-footed 20; BAB +9; Grp +30; Atk +20 melee (2d4+13, claw) or +11 ranged touch (2d6 fire, fire spear); Full Atk +20 melee (2d4+13, 4 claws) or +11 ranged touch (2d6 fire, 4 fire spears); Space/Reach 15 ft/15 ft; SA fire spears, flaming hide, rend 2d4+19; SQ acid resistance 10, DR 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, fire immunity, poison immunity, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 22; AL LE; SV Fort +12, Ref +10, Will +7; Str 36, Dex 19, Con 22, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Appraise +14 (+16 with weapons), Bluff +11, Climb +23, Craft (weaponsmithing) +17, Diplomacy +13, Disguise +11 (+13 when observed), Intimidate +23, Jump +23, Listen +11, Search +12, Spot +11, Survival +13 (+15 following tracks); Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Improved Disarm, Skill Focus (Craft [weaponsmithing]).

*Fire Spears (Ex):* Each round Ashcoate can create a spear-shaped flaming missile in each of its four hands. Each can be thrown at a different target. These are ranged touch attacks that have a range of 100 ft and deal 2d6 fire damage.

*Flaming Hide (Ex):* Ashcoate can cause its hide to erupt into flames at will as a free action. Any opponent within 10 ft while Ashcoate is flaming must succeed at a DC 20 Fortitude save or take 3d6 fire damage (half on a successful save). Each round that a creature remains within range of the effect, another Fortitude saving throw is required. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Rend (Ex):* If Ashcoate hits with two or more claw attacks, it latches on to the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d4+19 damage.


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 15, 2004)

The following fiend uses a tormentor devil from the _Tome of Horrors_, with my own 3.5 update. Woebegone has the Power Critical feat from the _Complete Warrior_ (which gives a +4 bonus to confirm criticals with its battleaxe). Woebegone also has a couple of neat feats from _Anger of Angels_: Astride the Ladder (which allows Woebegone to enter the Astral Plane) and Improved Spell Resistance. (_AoA_, by the way, has plenty of feats and other goodies that can be used to trick out fiends. It’s not just for those nicey-nice angels!)

=====

WOEBEGONE, _a spirit of infernal torment, hunts down those few, unhappy souls who have escaped from the prisons of Dis._

*Woebegone:* tormentor devil Ftr 4; CR 13; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 8d8+32 plus 4d10+16; hp 102; Init +7; Spd 30 ft; AC 23, touch 13, flat-footed 20; BAB +12; Grp +19; Atk +21 melee (1d8+10/19–20 x3, _+1 ghost touch battleaxe_); Full Atk +21/+16/+11 melee (1d8+10/19–20 x3, _+1 ghost touch battleaxe_) or +17 melee (1d8+5, 2 claws) or +16 ranged (1d4 and grapple, _soulcatcher net_); SA ghost touch, _soulcatcher net_, spell-like abilities; SQ DR 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, regeneration 4, telepathy 100 ft; SR 20; AL LE; SV Fort +14, Ref +10, Will +11; Str 24, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Balance +10, Bluff +10, Climb +18, Concentration +15, Gather Information +14, Intimidate +20, Jump +18, Knowledge (the planes) +12, Listen +11, Search +16, Sense Motive +15, Spot +15, Survival +17 (+19 on other planes or while following tracks); Astride the Ladder, Improved Critical (battleaxe), Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Resistance, Power Critical (battle axe), Track B, Weapon Focus (net), Weapon Focus (battleaxe), Weapon Specialization (battleaxe).

*Ghost Touch (Su):* Woebegone’s claw attacks allow it to deal damage normally to incorporeal creatures.

*Soulcatcher Net:* Woebegone’s net looks like a normal net and follows the rules for net attacks with the following changes: the net has 20 hit points, the Escape Artist check is DC 30; the net can be broken with a successful DC 30 Strength check; and the net can entrap incorporeal creatures. The net has many razor-sharp barbs lining it. These barbs deal 1d4 points of damage each round to any creature caught in the net, including incorporeal creatures.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_detect good,_ _detect law_, _detect thoughts_ (DC 15), _dimensional anchor_, _doom_ (DC 14). Caster level 10th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Woebegone takes normal damage from good-aligned weapons and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.

_Physical Description:_ Woebegone is a six-foot tall humanoid with reddish-gray scales and cloven feet, large fangs that constantly drip saliva, and large powerful arms. Small horns protrude just below its eyes. Its head, as its body, is hairless, and a small curling tail trails behind. Woebegone carries its battleaxe and barbed net slung across its back.


----------



## Olive (Apr 16, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> (_AoA_, by the way, has plenty of feats and other goodies that can be used to trick out fiends. It’s not just for those nicey-nice angels!)




Nice devil! and thanks for the tip ont he book. It's never really appealed.

what's the importance of Dispater in your campaign anyway?


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 16, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> Nice devil! and thanks for the tip ont he book. It's never really appealed.




To tell you the truth, it never really appealed to me, either -- just based on the title alone, I guess I pegged it as a poor d20 answer to _In Nominae_. And the thought of playing a solar seemed . . . way too munchkin. But this sort of stuff isn't at all what the book is about.

In truth, Sean K. Reynolds offers a whole series of new angelic races that are readily playable as PCs and well grounded within a contect of Judeo-Christian-Islamic mythology. If you use a standard Planescape type cosmology, then this might not be so appealing. But if you use a cosmology that at all resembles medieval Western beliefs, AoA is a darned good book to have on hand.

On top of all this SKR has a slew of cool feats specific to angels and fiends, as well as a series of templates that allow one to transform any angel or celestial into a fiend. These are an excellent addition to any DM's toolbox.



> what's the importance of Dispater in your campaign anyway?




The cosmology of my campaign departs significantly from D&D canon. There are elemental planes and a demiplane of Faerie, and then only three outer planes: Heaven, Hell, and Purgarory. 

Heaven is ruled by the Five, the Indivisible, the Kings of the City, the architects of creation.

Demons, daemons, and devils are all just rival factions that are all 
subserviant to the Shaithim, the Enemy, the Worm of Night. The Shaithim is a great, five-headed dragon, encased in a mountain of ice at the bottom of the deepest pit in Hell.

Several demon princes and archdevils have spun out intricate plots designed to emesh mortal sinners in the snares of Hell. The Vavasor was caught up in a trap set centuries ago by Dispater. Part of this plot involved teaching mortals how to conjure up certain servants of the Iron Duke . . .


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 18, 2004)

*Jack Horntail*

The following fiend is a 3.5 barbed devil with the Possessing template from FFG’s _Monster’s Handbook_. The Mind Whispers feat (which allows an outsider with telepathy to mentally demoralize an opponent) is also from this book. The Humaniform feat (which allows a fiend or angel to shapechange into a humanoid form) is from Malhavoc’s _Anger of Angels_. The Daunting Presence feat is from the _Miniatures Handbook_, and the Vile Natural Attack feat is from the _Book of Vile Darkness_.

=====

JACK HORNTAIL _is a fearsome infernal spirit that acts as a chief guard in the Prison of the Winged Wolf_.

*Jack Horntail:* possessing barbed devil (hamatula); CR 13; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 12d8+72; hp 136; Init +4; Spd 30 ft; AC 27, touch 14, flat-footed 23; BAB +12; Grp +23; Atk +19 melee (2d8+7 plus 1 vile and fear, claw); Full Atk +19 melee (2d8+7 plus 1 vile and fear, 2 claws); SA fear, improved grab, impale 3d8+10, possession, _summon devil_; SQ barbed defense, DR 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, incorporeal form, see in darkness, spell-like abilities, telepathy 100 ft; SR 23; AL LE; SV Fort +14, Ref +12, Will +13; Str 24, Dex 19, Con 23, Int 13, Wis 20, Cha 24.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +18, Diplomacy +21, Hide +16, Intimidate +19, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Listen +17, Move Silently +16, Search +13, Sense Motive +20, Spot +17, Survival +17 (+19 following tracks or on another plane); Daunting Presence, Humaniform (human), Improved Grapple, Mind Whispers, Vile Natural Attack (claw).

*Fear (Su):* A creature hit by Jack Horntail must succeed on a DC 23 Will save or be affected as though by _fear_ (caster level 9th). Whether or not the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected by Jack Horntail’s fear ability for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Impale (Ex):* Jack Horntail deals 3d8+10 points of piercing damage to a grabbed opponent with a successful grapple check.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, Jack Horntail must hit with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can impale the opponent on its barbed body.

*Possession (Su):* 1/day as a standard action while in incorporeal form Jack Horntail may attempt to possess the body of a living creature within 5 ft. This attack is a mind-influencing effect; constructs and undead are immune to possession. To possess the target, Jack Horntail must succeed at a Charisma check (+6) opposed by the target’s Will save. If Jack Horntail succeeds, it gains control of the target’s body for one day for every point by which it beat its target’s save. After this time, Jack Horntail must once again make a Charisma check opposed by a Will save. The process continues until Jack Horntail fails its Charisma check or is driven out. Any spell that can force an outsider to return to its home plane may be used to force Jack Horntail out of its victim’s body. As a standard action, Jack Horntail may abandon the body it controls. The victim immediately regains control but is unconscious for 1d4 minutes.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Jack Horntail can attempt to _summon_ 1d6 bearded devils or another barbed devil with a 35% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell.

*Barbed Defense (Su):* Any creature striking a barbed devil with handheld weapons or natural weapons takes 1d8+6 points of piercing and slashing damage from the devil’s barbs. Note that weapons with exceptional reach, such as longspears, do not endanger their users in this way.

*Incorporeal Form (Su):* At will as a full-round action Jack Horntail may assume an incorporeal form. While in this form Jack has the following stats: (AC 21, touch 21 flat-footed 17, Atk —, Str —). Jack is immune to all nonmagical attack forms and can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons or creatures that strike as magic weapons, and spells, spell-like abilities, or supernatural abilities. Even when hit by spells or magic weapons, Jack has a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source, except for positive energy, negative energy, force effects such as _magic missile_, or attacks made with _ghost touch_ weapons. Jack can enter or pass through solid objects, but must remain adjacent to the object’s exterior, and so cannot pass entirely through an object whose space is larger than its own. Cannot pass through a force effect. Jack’s attacks pass through (ignore) natural armor, armor, and shields, although deflection bonuses and force effects work normally against it. Jack always moves silently and cannot be heard with Listen checks if it doesn’t wish to be.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _hold person_ (DC 19), _major image_ (DC 20), _scorching ray_ (2 rays only). 1/day—_order’s wrath_ (DC 21), _unholy blight_ (DC 21). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

_Physical Description:_ Jack Horntail appears as a tall devil with a long tail, its muscular form covered with nasty barbs. Jack has a high, conical head with two forward protruding horns, large pointed ears, a curved nose, and two curved, overhanging incisors.

Jack dwells in the City of Dis, where it serves as a guard to a prison of Merodach, the Winged Wolf, a Duke in service to Dispater.


----------



## Olive (Apr 18, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> The following fiend is a 3.5 barbed devil with the Possessing template from FFG’s _Monster’s Handbook_.




Out of interest, why this version of possesion, rather than the BoVD of FF versions?


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 19, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> Out of interest, why this version of possesion, rather than the BoVD of FF versions?




In all honesty, I first built Jack a few months before the Fiend Folio (and its Fiend of Possession prestige class) came out. When updating him to the 3.5, it seemed easier to just keep my initial approach, even though I think the FF's outsider prestige classes are great.

That said, I still really like Mike Mearls' clever use of a template to capture this possession ability -- it's what Monte should have done in the BoVD. And for a DM in a hurry, I almost always find it easier to drop a template on to a monster rather than advancing by prestige classes -- usually there's a lot less prerequisites to worry about.

It's sort of like having the half-dragon template and the dragon disciple prestige class -- two different ways to reach the same end.

(Angers of Angels also has a feat chain that also gives the possession ability, but that's one too many mechanics even for me.)


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 22, 2004)

*Souros the Enforcer*

The following devil was built using an Enforcer of Dis from the _Book of Fiends_ and adding levels from the Planar Champion prestige class from the _Manual of the Planes_. The Improved Spell Resistance feat is from _Anger of Angels_.

=====

_The wicked spirit_ SOUROS _scours the streets of Dis, enforcing the rule of the Iron Duke._

*Souros:* Enforcer of Dis Planar Champion 5; CR 14; Large Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 11d8+33 plus 5d10+15; hp 123; Init +3; Spd 35 ft, fly 40 ft (average); AC 25, touch 12, flat-footed 22; BAB +16; Grp +27; Atk +23 melee (2d6+9 plus fear, claw); Full Atk +23 melee (2d6+9 plus fear, 2 claws); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SA attack ethereal, fear, rend 4d6+10, spell-like abilities, _summon devil_; SQ DR 10/good, darkvision 60 ft, favored planes (Prime Material +2, the Abyss +1), immunity to fire and poison, planar survival, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, see invisible, telepathy 100 ft; SR 25; AL LE; SV Fort +14, Ref +14, Will +11; Str 24, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Balance +12, Escape Artist +10 (+12 when escaping from rope bonds), Gather Information +17, Hide +10, Intimidate +21, Jump +16, Knowledge (the planes) +20, Listen +10, Move Silently +13, Search +9, Spot +17, Survival +22 (+24 on other planes or following tracks), Tumble +12, Use Rope +10 (+12 to bind someone); Dodge, Improved Natural Attack (claw), Improved Spell Resistance, Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (claw), Weapon Specialization (claw) b.

*Attack Ethereal (Su):* Souros can transform its claws into a material force effect at will, enabling it to attack creatures on the Ethereal Plane. Souros begins and ends this ability as a free action.

*Fear (Su):* A creature hit by Souros’s claw attack must succeed at a DC 18 Will save or be affected as though by _fear_ (caster level 11th.) Whether or not the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected again by Souros’s fear ability for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Rend (Ex):* If Souros hits with both claw attacks, its latches onto the opponent’s body a tears the flesh. The attack automatically deals 4d6+10 points of damage.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _charm person_ (DC 14), _detect good_, _detect magic_, _detect thoughts_ (DC 15), _dispel chaos_ (DC 18), _dispel good_ (DC 18), _hold person_ (DC 16), _suggestion_ (DC 16), _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only); 3/day—_lightning bolt_ (DC 16), _polymorph_ (self only), _prying eyes_, _wall of fire_; 1/day—_hold monster_ (DC 18), _wall of force_. Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Souros can attempt to _summon_ 2d6 herlekins with a 50% chance of success, or another enforcer with a 35% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell.

*Favored Plane (Ex):* Souros has studied the natives of the Prime Material Plane and the Abyss extensively. Souros gains the indicated bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against a native of these planes. Souros also gains the same bonus on weapon damage rolls against creatures native to these favored planes. Souros gets the indicated bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks when interacting with natives of these favored planes.

*Planar Survival (Ex):* Any effect that would be negated by the _avoid planar effects_ spell is negated by this ability.

*See Invisible (Su):* Souros can see invisibility at will as per the spell. Caster level 5th. This ability allows Souros to see (but not affect) ethereal creatures.

_Physical Description:_ Souros appears as a tall humanoid with a misshapen head, dangerously long, needle-like claws, and wings that resemble a tattered cape.


----------



## Olive (Apr 22, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> That said, I still really like Mike Mearls' clever use of a template to capture this possession ability -- it's what Monte should have done in the BoVD.




Isn't this more ro less what was done in the BoVD? There's a whole lof of abilities, and it raises the fiends CR by 2.

anyway, loving the monsters so keep em coming!


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 29, 2004)

*Adoch*

This is a brown fiend, from Necromancer's _Necropolis_ adventure. I did the 3.5 update myself. 

=====

_The loathsome spirit_ ADOCH, _servant to the Grinning Fiend, is a cunning spy._

*Adoch:* brown fiend; CR 14; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 13d8+65; hp 123; Init +8; Spd 50 ft; AC 31 touch 14, flat-footed 27; BAB +13; Grp +19; Atk +19 melee (2d6+6/19–20, claw); Full Atk +19 melee (2d6+6/19–20, 2 claws) and +14 melee (1d8+3, bite); SA fear aura, spell-like abilities, _summon devil_; SQ DR 10/good and silver, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 26; AL LE; SV Fort +13, Ref +12, Will +13; Str 23, Dex 19, Con 20, Int 19, Wis 20, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +15, Climb +16, Concentration +19, Disguise +19 (+21 acting), Hide +20, Intimidate +19, Jump +16, Knowledge (arcana) +14, Listen +21, Move Silently +20, Search +20, Sense Motive +21, Spellcraft +18, Spot +21; Improved Critical (claw), Ability Focus (fear aura), Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (claw), Quicken Spell-like Ability (_wall of ice_),

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _blasphemy_ (DC 20), _charm person_ (DC 14), _cone of cold_ (DC 18), _create undead_, _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, _dispel magic_, _fog cloud_, _greater invisibility_, _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 lb of objects only), _hold person_ (DC 16), _magic circle against good_, _major image_ (DC 16), _polymorph_ (self only), _produce flame_, _pyrotechnics_ (DC 15), _suggestion_ (DC 16), _unhallow_, _unholy aura_, and _wall of ice_ (DC 17). 1/day—_meteor swarm_ (DC 22). Caster level 16th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Adoch can radiate a 10-foot radius aura of fear as a free action. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 21 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 16th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Adoch’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* 1/day Adoch can automatically summon two lemures or one erinyes or cornugon. This ability is the equivalent of a 5th-level spell.

_Physical Description_: Adoch appears as a figure about six feet tall, nimble and very fast. Its visage is ineffable and savage, something combining the worst aspects of a leprous human, a devil, and rabid animal. Its warty, toad-like hide seems to hang in tatters from its lank frame. Its head is oversized with protruding, serrated-fanged jaws. 

Adoch serves the Grinning Fiend, Biffant, and dwells in the pits of Dis, a squalid refuse-filled series of caverns beneath Dispater’s palace. There Adoch acts as a solitary custodian and spy.


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 29, 2004)

*Tatterscourge*

The following fiend is an advanced whip devil, which is a lesser form of cornugon. This is swiped from Erica Balsley’s very cool post on Lesser Demons and Devils. As she puts it, "These are the original 3e stat blocks for the demons and devils that got a power boost [in 3.5], revised with the new stat block entries, and new skills and feats. They have also been given new names to set them apart from their counterparts."

=====

_The spirit_ TATTERSCOURGE _is an infernal gaoler and assistant to_ JACK HORNTAIL.

*Tatterscourge:* advanced whip devil; CR 11; Large Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 12d8+60; hp 116; Init +3; Spd 20 ft, fly 50 ft (average); AC 29, touch 12, flat-footed 26; BAB +12; Grp +23; Atk +19 melee (1d6+7 and stun, whip); Full Atk +19/+14/+9 melee (1d6+7 and stun, whip) and +16 melee (1d4+3, bite) and +16 melee (1d3+3 and wound, tail) or +18 melee (1d4+7, 2 claws) and +16 melee (1d4+3, bite) and +16 melee (1d3+3 and wound, tail); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SA fear aura, spell-like abilities, stun, _summon devil_, wound; SQ DR 10/good and silver, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, regeneration 5, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 24; AL LE; SV Fort +13, Ref +11, Will +9; Str 24, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 18.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +18, Concentration +20, Diplomacy +8, Hide +14, Intimidate +25, Knowledge (the planes) +17, Listen +16, Move Silently +18, Search +17, Sense Motive +16, Spot +16; Cleave, Improved Sunder, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (whip).

*Fear Aura (Su):* Tatterscourge can radiate a 5-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 20 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 12th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Tatterscourge’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will—_animate dead_, _charm person_ (DC 15), _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, _detect thoughts_ (DC 16), _dispel chaos_ (DC 19), _dispel good_ (DC 19), _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _magic circle against good_, _major image_ (DC 17), _produce flame_, _pyrotechnics_ (DC 16), _suggestion_ (DC 17); 3/day—_fireball_ (DC 17) and _lightning bolt_ (DC 17); 1/day—_wall of fire_. Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Stun (Su):* Whenever Tatterscourge hits with a whip attack, the opponent must succeed at a DC 19 Fortitude save or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. The save DC is Charisma-based.

* Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Tatterscourge can attempt to summon 2d10 lemures or 1d6 barbazu with a 50% chance of success, 1d6 barbed devils with a 35% chance of success, or another whip devil with a 20% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell.

*Wound (Su):* A hit from Tatterscourge’s tail attack causes a bleeding wound. The injured creature loses 2 additional hit points each round until the wound is bound (a DC 10 Heal check) or the creature dies.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Tatterscourge takes normal damage from acid, and from good and silver weapons.

_Possessions:_ _+1 light steel shield_.

_Physical Description:_ Tatterscourge is a lean, lanky devil with a twitching tail. It has a high, conical head with two forward protruding horns, large pointed ears, a curved nose, and two curved, overhanging incisors. 

Tatterscourge dwells in the City of Dis, where he serves as a guard to a prison of Merodach.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 1, 2004)

*Lilis, Princess of Hell*

The following fiend was originally described in Ed Greenwood’s classic Nine Hells article from Dragon # 75. I’ve done the 3.5 update myself, using some guidelines hashed out over in a Creature Catalog thread.

=====

_The scheming spirit_ LILIS _is consort and loyal ally to the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff_.

*Lilis:* female unique devil; CR 15; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 16d8+80; hp 152; Init +6; Spd 40 ft, fly 70 ft (good); AC 35, touch 28, flat-footed 22; BAB +16; Grp +21; Atk +24 melee (1d8+5/19-20 plus 1d6 fire, _+3 flaming longsword_); Full Atk +24/+19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+5/19-20 plus 1d6 fire, _+3 flaming longsword_); SA spell-like abilities, _summon devil_; SQ DR 10/epic and good and silver, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, regeneration 5, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 27; AL LE; SV Fort +15, Ref +16, Will +18; Str 20, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 25, Wis 27, Cha 24.

_Skills and Feats_: Balance +17, Bluff +24, Decipher Script +17, Diplomacy +34, Disguise +22 (+24 acting), Escape Artist +15, Forgery +22, Gather Information +30, Hide +21, Intimidate +26, Knowledge (local) +22, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +22, Knowledge (the planes) +26, Listen +20, Move Silently +15, Search +24, Sense Motive +30, Spot +20, Tumble +16, Use Magic Device +24 (+26 with scrolls); Alertness, Dodge, Investigator, Mobility, Negotiator, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_charm monster_).

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _blasphemy _(DC 24), _charm monster _(DC 21), _create greater undead_, _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, _discern lies _(DC 21), _fear _(DC 21), _greater dispel magic_, _greater invisibility_, _greater teleport_, _hold monster _(DC 22), _magic circle against good_, _major image_ (DC 20), _polymorph_, _produce flame_, _pyrotechnics_ (DC 19), _repulsion_ (DC 23), _suggestion_ (DC 20), _tongues_, _read magic_, _true seeing_,_ unhallow_, _unholy aura_; 1/day—_insanity_ (DC 24), _wish_. Caster level 17th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Lilis can summon 1d3 erinyes with a 70% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of an 7th-level spell.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Lilis takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor

_Possessions_: _+3 flaming longsword_.

_Physical Description: _Lilis has orange-red skin, copper-colored hair and green eyes; she looks like a short, plump, well-preserved human female of middle age, except for the hue of her skin, her tiny orange-red horns, long red nails, forked tail, wings, and delicate cloven black hooves.

_Personality Traits:_ Cautious, quiet, and loyal.

Lilis, consort of Dispater, is one of the older and weaker female devils, but her careful diplomacy and strategies and her attention to events in the hells and elsewhere (her network of spies is said to be second only to that of Asmodeus) has kept her own position in the infernal regions as secure as that of any of the nobility of the hells. Lilis and Biffant, Dispater’s provost, are as trusting and as close as two devils ever become—but both are (thus far) unswervingly loyal to Dispater, making his control of Dis the envy of other archdevils.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 3, 2004)

*Biffant the Grinning Fiend*

Here’s another one of Greenwood’s unique fiends. updated to 3.5

=====

_The Grinning Fiend_ BIFFANT _serves as Provost to the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff_.

*Biffant:* male unique devil; CR 16; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 19d8+76; hp 161; Init +11; Spd 40 ft; AC 35, touch 29, flat-footed 21; BAB +19; Grp +21; Atk +24 melee (1d8+5, _+2 axiomatic morning star_); Full Atk +24/+19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+5, _+2 axiomatic morning star_); SA fear aura, spell-like abilities, _summon devil_; SQ DR 15/epic and good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, regeneration 5, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 27; AL LE; SV Fort +15, Ref +18, Will +21; Str 16, Dex 24, Con 19, Int 26, Wis 30, Cha 21.

_Skills and Feats_: Appraise +26, Bluff +23, Concentration +24, Decipher Script +24, Diplomacy +33, Forgery +22, Gather Information +23, Hide +21, Intimidate +25, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +26, Knowledge (religion) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +26, Listen +30, Move Silently +21, Profession (provost) +30, Sense Motive +30, Spellcraft +26 (+28 reading scrolls), Spot +28, Use Magic Device +27 (+31 with scrolls); Combat Casting, Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Magical Aptitude, Mobility, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_greater dispel magic_).

*Fear Aura (Su):* Biffant can radiate a 5-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 25 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 20th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Biffant’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _blasphemy _(DC 22), _charm monster _(DC 19), _create greater undead_, _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, _discern lies _(DC 19), _greater dispel magic_, _greater invisibility_, _greater teleport_, _hold monster _(DC 20), _locate object_, _magic circle against good_, _major image_ (DC 18), _polymorph_, _produce flame_, _pyrotechnics_ (DC 17), _read magic_, _see invisible_, _suggestion_ (DC 18), _true seeing_,_ unhallow_, _unholy aura_, _wall of fire_; 1/day—_symbol of pain_ (DC 20), _symbol of persuasion_ (DC 20), _wish_. Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* 1 per day Biffant can summon 1d6 spined devils with a 70% chance of success or 1d2 spined devils with a 30% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of an 7th-level spell.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Biffant takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor

_Possessions_: _+2 axiomatic morning star_.

_Physical Description: _Biffant appears as a portly, blood-red skinned humanoid devil, wingless but with a small, tufted tail and two inward-pointing, hook-curved horns that sprout from his head above either temple. His eyes are of a single hue, deep blue-green, and he is always smiling.

_Personality Traits:_ Crafty, pleasant, cowardly.

Biffant serves Dispater as provost, running the affairs of that archdevil’s palace. Consequently, he is almost always to be found in the Iron City, usually in the palace itself, where he is never without a staff/guard of two "messenger" erinyes and six servant spined devils. Typically he carries an ornate iron rod, but will seize whatever is at hand in a battle.

Biffant prefers to let others fight for him, however, and will try to summon or otherwise call for aid if attacked. He is not particularly brave or forceful, but is crafty and plans far, far into the future. Biffant and Lilis are said to be very friendly; closer in mutual understanding and cooperation, some say, than Lilis and Dispater himself.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 5, 2004)

*Titivilus the Confuser*

The following unique fiend was first described by Gygax in Dragon 75 and later appeared in the _Monster Manual II_. Scott Greene also did a fine 3e update that appeared in the _Tome of Horrors_. I ended up doing my own conversion in order to keep Titivilus in line with the rest of my versions of Dispater’s court.

=====

_The old confuser_ TITIVILUS, _advisor to the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff, is an infernal spirit most clever, able to twist the words of men into knots_.

*Titivilus:* male unique devil; CR 17; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 20d8+80; hp 170; Init +5; Spd 40 ft, 30 ft (poor); AC 37, touch 29, flat-footed 22; BAB +20; Grp +24; Atk +28 melee (1d8+7/19–20 plus 1 Con, _+3 silver wounding longsword_); Full Atk +28/+24/+18/+14 melee (1d8+7/19–20 plus 1 Con, _+3 silver wounding longsword_) or +24 melee touch (fear, touch); SA fear, spell-like abilities, _summon devil_; SQ DR 15/epic and good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, regeneration 5, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 29; AL LE; SV Fort +16, Ref +17, Will +17; Str 18, Dex 21, Con 18, Int 26, Wis 21, Cha 30.

_Skills and Feats_: Balance +23, Bluff +33, Concentration +23, Diplomacy +35, Disguise +33 (+35 acting), Escape Artist +21 (+23 with rope), Forgery +29, Gather Information +28, Hide +28, Intimidate +31, Jump +22, Knowledge (local) +24, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +25, Knowledge (the planes) +24, Open Locks +21, Perform (oratory) +27, Sense Motive +24, Sleight of Hand +30, Tumble +23, Use Rope +22 (+24 to bind someone); Dodge, Combat Expertise, Ability Focus (_suggestion_), Weapon Focus (longsword), Mobility, Combat Reflexes, Spring Attack.

*Fear (Su):* A creature hit by Titivilus’s touch must succeed on a DC 30 Will save or be affected as though by _fear_ (caster level 20th). Whether or not the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected by Titivilus’s fear ability for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _bestow curse _(DC 24), _blasphemy _(DC 27), _charm monster _(DC 24), _confusion _(DC 24), _create greater undead_, _crushing despair _(DC 24), _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, _dispel magic_, _dream_, _greater invisibility_, _greater teleport_, _hold monster _(DC 25), _illusionary script _(DC 23), _magic circle against good_, _major image_ (DC 23), _message_, _misdirection_ (DC 22), _nondetection_ (DC 23), _polymorph_, _suggestion_ (DC 25), _tongues_, _true seeing_,_ unhallow_, _unholy aura_, _ventriloquism_ (DC 21), _whispering wind_; 1/day—_feeblemind_ (DC 25), _limited wish_, _song of discord_ (DC 25), _symbol of sleep_ (DC 25). Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* 1 per day Titivilus can summon 1d4 erinyes with a 50% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of an 8th-level spell.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Titivilus takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.

_Possessions_: _+3 silver wounding longsword_.

_Physical Description: _Titivilus appears very similar to a satyr, but he is actually more human-looking, save for his bat-like wings. His complexion is pale, but his face slightly ruddy.

_Personality Traits:_ Mischievous, smarmy, and contrary.

Titivilus is infamous for his ability to twist words, to use words to confuse, to confuse those using words. Fittingly, he is the nuncio for Dispater. He is not large nor particularly strong, but he is most clever. It is said that Titivilus possesses a silver sword of wounding. In any event, he typically uses his other powers.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 8, 2004)

*Alocer, the Lion of Dis*

And here's another one of Greenwood's unique fiends.

====

_Terrible in aspect, the fierce spirit_ ALOCER _is a warlord under the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff._

*Alocer:* male unique devil; CR 18; Medium Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 21d8+189; hp 283; Init +9; Spd 30 ft; AC 37, touch 19, flat-footed 32; BAB +21; Grp +31; Atk +32 melee (1d8+11/17–20 and fear, _+1 keen longsword_); Full Atk +32/+27/+22/+17 melee (1d8+11/17–20 and fear, _+1 keen longsword_) and +26 melee (2d8+5, bite); SA blinding gaze, spell-like abilities, _summon devil_; SQ DR 15/epic and good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, regeneration 10, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 28; AL LE; SV Fort +21, Ref +17, Will +15; Str 30, Dex 21, Con 28, Int 19, Wis 16, Cha 23.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +24, Concentration +33, Diplomacy +22, Handle Animal +24, Intimidate +32, Jump +17*, Knowledge (geography) +28, Knowledge (history) +22, Knowledge (the planes) +16, Listen +15, Profession (soldier) +27, Ride +31, Sense Motive +21, Spot +15, Survival +27 (+29 on other planes or to keep from getting lost), Swim +12*; Blind-Fight, Cleave, Dire Charge, Great Cleave, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Mounted Combat, Power Attack. *Includes armor check penalty.

*Blinding Gaze (Su):* Blindness (as the spell) for 2d6 days, 30 feet, Fortitude DC 26 negates. The save DC is Charisma-based. Devils are immune to this ability.

*Fear (Su):* A creature hit by a melee weapon wielded by Alocer must succeed on a DC 26 Will save or be affected as though by _fear_ (caster level 20th). Whether or not the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected by Alocer’s fear ability for 24 hours. The fear effect is a supernatural ability of Alocer, not of the weapon. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _blasphemy _(DC 23), _charm person _(DC 17), _create undead_, _dancing lights_, _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, _fly_, _greater dispel magic_, _greater invisibility_, _greater teleport_, _hold person _(DC 19), _magic circle against good_, _major image_ (DC 19), _polymorph_, _produce flame_, _pyrotechnics_ (DC 18), _read magic_, _suggestion_ (DC 19), _true seeing_,_ unhallow_, _unholy aura_; 1/day—_limited wish_, _song of discord_ (DC 21), _symbol of stunning_ (DC 23). Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Alocer can summon 1d2 erinyes with a 65% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of an 8th-level spell.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Alocer takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.

_Possessions_: _+2 full plate_, _+1 keen longsword_.

_Physical Description:_ Alocer has a humanoid body with redgold flesh and a fearsome leonine head. The fiery flash of his eyes can be seen for some distance.

_Personality Traits:_ Proud, brusque, and aggressive.

Alocer is a duke in the service of Dispater, and leads 36 companies of erinyes into battle. Warlike in attitude, Alocer wears plate mail and fights with broadsword, axe, mace, and dagger, wielding one at a time and biting at the same time with his great jaws. He will seize and employ other weapons available when in battle, and often rides a nightmare about his estates or to war.


----------



## Olive (May 8, 2004)

Thanks for these... I just got the Dragon CD archive, so it's nice to see these things here.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 10, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> Thanks for these... I just got the Dragon CD archive, so it's nice to see these things here.




I think you'll get a big kick out of this resource. I find it a little hard to browse issues online, if only because there's so much stuff. Here are a few old-school articles I think you'll really dig:

Demonology Made Easy (#20)
Demons, Devils and Spirits (#42).
The Nine Hells [Part I] (#75)
The Nine Hells [Part II] (#76)
The Nine Hells Revisited (#91)
Hearts of Darkness (#126)
The Ungrateful Dead (#138)
Out of the Shadows (#162)
Beyond the Grave (#198)
Too Evil to Die (#210)


----------



## Olive (May 11, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> Here are a few old-school articles I think you'll really dig:




Thanks! I'll check em out.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 21, 2004)

*Merodach, The Winged Wolf*

_The Winged Wolf,_ MERODACH, _a vassal to the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff, commands 21 companies of barbed fiends._

*Merodach:* male unique devil; CR 19; Large Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 21d8+189; hp 283; Init +10; Spd 40 ft, fly 30 ft (poor); AC 37, touch 27, flat-footed 24; BAB +21; Grp +33; Atk +35 melee (2d8+12/x3, masterwork halberd) or +35 melee (2d6+8, gore); Full Atk +35/+30/+25/+20 melee (2d8+12/x3, masterwork halberd) and +28 melee (2d6+4, gore) and +28 melee (1d10+4, bite) or +28 melee (2d6+8, gore) and +28 melee (1d10+4, bite) and +28 melee (1d4+4 plus fear, 2 claws) and +28 melee (1d4+4 nonlethal, tail); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft (15 ft with halberd or tail); SA fear, spell-like abilities, _summon devil_, tail attack; SQ DR 15/epic and good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, regeneration 10, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 29; AL LE; SV Fort +21, Ref +18, Will +16; Str 26, Dex 23, Con 28, Int 19, Wis 19, Cha 22.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +18, Concentration +25, Diplomacy +22, Handle Animal +22, Heal +16, Hide +22, Intimidate +32, Jump +24, Knowledge (geography) +16, Knowledge (the planes) +16, Listen +28, Move Silently +26, Search +24, Sense Motive +20, Spot +28, Survival +28 (+30 to keep from getting lost or to avoid natural hazards, on other planes, or to find or follow tracks); Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Improved Trip, Multiattack, Run, Track.

*Fear (Su):* A creature hit by Merodach’s claws must succeed on a DC 26 Will save or be affected as though by _fear_ (caster level 20th). Whether or not the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected by Merodach’s fear ability for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _blasphemy _(DC 23), _charm person _(DC 17), _create greater undead_, _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, _dispel magic_, _greater invisibility_, _greater teleport_, _hold person _(DC 19), _magic circle against good_, _major image_ (DC 19), _polymorph_, _produce flame_, _pyrotechnics_ (DC 18), _read magic_, _see invisible_, _suggestion_ (DC 19), _telekinesis_ (DC 21), _true seeing_,_ unhallow_, _unholy aura_; 1/day—_symbol of pain_ (DC 21), _wish_. Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Merodach can summon 1d2 barbed devils with a 50% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of an 8th-level spell.

*Tail Attack (Ex):* Merodach can use his long, prehensile tail as a whip in melee, even making trip attacks or disarm attempts. Unlike a whip, using this tail attack does not provoke an attack of opportunity.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Merodach takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.

_Physical Description: _Merodach has the body of a wolf, large, feathered wings, and a prehensile, serpentine tail. Atop Merodach’s head are two huge, spreading longhorns, and these he can turn slightly to strike an opponent.

_Personality Traits:_ Reserved, cunning, and loyal.

Merodach is a duke in the service of Dispater, and leads 21 companies of barbed devils into battle on his master’s behalf. Merodach has the body of a wolf, large, feathered wings, and a prehensile, serpentine tail. Atop Merodach’s head are two huge, spreading longhorns, and these he can turn slightly to strike an opponent. A clumsy flyer, he prefers to run on all fours, but in battle often rears up to wield a weapon with his front claws. He has no special or magical weapons, but favors polearms of all sorts.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jun 2, 2004)

*Arioch the Avenger of Dis*

Arioch serves Dispater in the office of avenger, meting out punishment upon all on Dis who defy or otherwise displease his master. He also wards off the intrusions of devils of all ranks from other planes, and accompanies his master as bodyguard in all situations of possible peril (such as visits to the court of Asmodeus or other planes).

_The grim spirit_ ARIOCH _is the protector and avenger to the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff. Arioch’s flat, reptilian head (rather like a stubby crocodile’s) is ringed with a leonine mane. His skin is dark wine-red, deepening to purple on the head and shoulders, and on his great bat-like wings. Arioch has a forked tail, great cloven hooves, and heavily muscled arms._

*Arioch _____ CR 20*
Male unique devil
LE Large outsider (devil, evil, extraplanar, lawful)
*Init* +12; *Senses* blindsight (5 ft), darkvision 60 ft, see in darkness; Listen +33, Spot +33
*Aura *fear (15 ft radius, DC 27)
*Languages* Infernal, telepathy 100 ft
*-----*
*AC* 40, touch 32, flat-footed 22
*hp* 312 (25 HD); regeneration 10;  *DR* 15/epic and good
*Immune* fire, poison
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10; *SR* 31
*Fort* +22, *Ref* +22, *Will* +19
*-----*
*Spd* 40 ft, fly 50 ft (average)
*Melee* _+4 keen adamantine double halberd_ +34/+29/+24/+19 (2d8+12/19–20 x3) and _+4 keen adamantine double halberd_ +34/+29/+24/+19 (2d8+8/19–20 x3) and +27 bite (1d6+4/18–20 x3) or
_+4 keen adamantine double halberd _ two-handed +36/+31/+26/+21 (2d8+16/19–20 x3) and bite +27 (1d6+4/18–20 x3,)
*Space* 10 ft; *Reach* 10 ft (15 ft with double halberd)
*Base Atk* +25; *Grp* +37
*Special Atk* augmented critical
*Combat Options* Blind-Fight
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 20th):
At will—_animate dead_, _bestow curse_ (DC 19), _blasphemy_ (DC 22), _blink_, _charm person_ (DC 16), _create undead_, _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, _greater dispel magic_, _greater invisibility_, _greater teleport_, _hold person_ (DC 18), _magic circle against good_, _magic missile_, _major image_ (DC 18), _polymorph_, _produce flame_, _see invisible_, _suggestion_ (DC 18), _true seeing_,_ unhallow_, _unholy aura_
1/day—_limited wish_​*-----*
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 27, Con 26, Int 19, Wis 20, Cha 20
*Feats* Blind-Fight, Blindsight, 5-ft radius, Eyes in the Back of Your Head, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Perfect Two-Weapon Fighting, Two-Weapon Fighting, Two-Weapon Rend
*Skills* Bluff +21, Concentration +32, Disable Device +24, Gather Information +21, Hide +24, Intimidate +35, Jump +24, Knowledge (history) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +24, Listen +33, Move Silently +24, Search +32, Sense Motive +25, Spot +33, Survival +29 (+31 on another plane, +33 following tracks), Swim +24
*Possessions* _+4 keen adamantine double halberd_. This is a unique exotic double weapon
*Hook* Suspicious, dour, obedient
-----
*Augmented Critical (Ex):* Arioch's bite threatens a critical hit on a natural attack roll of 18–20, dealing triple damage on a successful critical hit.
*Fear Aura (Su):* Arioch can radiate a 15-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 27 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 20th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Arioch’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura.
*Regeneration (Ex):* Arioch takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jun 7, 2004)

*Bitru*

Poor, lost Bitru has a strange history. He was first described in Gary Gygax's article "New Denizens of Devildom: A Partial Preview of Monster Manual II," which appeared alongside Greenwood's first Nine Hells installment in Dragon # 75. But for whatever reason, Bitru never actually made it into the Monster Manual II. So here follows my 3e conversion of the lost Duke of Hell, Bitru.

=====

_The vainglorious_ BITRU _is a vassal and valued warlord to the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff_.

*Bitru:* male unique devil; CR 19; Large Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 22d8+228; hp 327; Init +5; Spd 30 ft, fly 50 ft (average); AC 36, touch 27, flat-footed 23; BAB +22; Grp +34; Atk +32 melee (3d6+15/17–20, _+3 greatsword_); Full Atk +32/+27/+22/+17 melee (3d6+15/17–20, _+3 greatsword_); SA fear aura, spell-like abilities, _summon devil_; SQ DR 15/epic and good, darkvision 60 ft, immunity to fire and poison, regeneration 5, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft; SR 30; AL LE; SV Fort +22, Ref +18, Will +17; Str 26, Dex 21, Con 28, Int 17, Wis 19, Cha 26.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +18, Concentration +29, Diplomacy +27, Intimidate +34, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +28, Knowledge (geography) +23, Knowledge (history) +28, Knowledge (the planes) +18, Listen +19, Move Silently +15, Search +18, Sense Motive +24, Spot +29, Survival +24 (+26 to keep from getting lost or to avoid natural hazards, on other planes, or to follow tracks; +28 to find secret doors or hidden compartments); Awesome Blow, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (greatsword), Improved Toughness, Power Attack.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Bitru can radiate a 5-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 29 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 20th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Bitru’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_animate dead_, _blasphemy _(DC 25), _charm monster _(DC 22), _create greater undead_, _desecrate_, _detect good_, _detect magic_, fog cloud, _greater dispel magic_, _greater invisibility_, _greater teleport_, _hold person _(DC 21), _magic circle against good_, _major image_ (DC 21), _mirror image_, _polymorph_, _produce flame_, _pyrotechnics_ (DC 20), _read magic_, _see invisible_, _suggestion_ (DC 21), _true seeing_,_ unhallow_, _unholy aura_, _wall of fire_; 1/day—_symbol of pain_ (DC 23), _wish_. Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Once per day Bitru can summon 1d6 erinyes with a 60% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of an 7th-level spell.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Bitru takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor

_Possessions_: _+3 greatsword._

_Physical Description: _Bitru is very muscular. His skin is shining crimson, and his horns, hooves, and wings are lustrous black. Bitru's visage is typically diabolical.

_Personality Traits:_ Vainglorious, Mirthful, Fierce.

Bitru serves Dispater and leads 70 companies of erinyes in warfare. These devils are raised from the vast estates held in fief.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 24, 2004)

*Baalzephon*

OK, here's the last fiend from me -- at least for a while. Baalzephon, the pit fiend prime minister under Dispater, was mentioned in both Gygax and Greenwood’s articles on the Nine Hells, although he was never statted out. I believe in Planescape Baalzephon was described as female, a not unreasonable change. And although there’s a serviceable 3e version of Baalzephon in the _Tome of Horrors_, I couldn’t help but go off on my own here.

=====

_The terrible _BAALZEPHON_ is the Prime Minister of Dis under the Lord of Iron Rod and Staff_.

*Baalzephon:* Pit Fiend Clr 6/Fiend of Blasphemy 6; CR 26; Large Outsider (Devil, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful); HD 18d8+180 plus 6d8+60 plus 6d8+60; hp 438; Init +15; Spd 40 ft, fly 60 ft (average); AC 39, touch 16, flat-footed 32; BAB +24; Grp +41; Atk +36 melee (2d8+13, claw); Full Atk +36 melee (2d8+13, 2 claws) and +36 melee (2d6+6, 2 wings) and +36 melee (4d6+6 plus poison plus disease, bite) and +36 melee (2d8+6, tail slap); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SA Constrict 2d8+19, fear aura, improved grab, kill cultist, spell-like abilities, spells, _summon devil_, torture cultist; SQ blood oath, DR 15/good and silver, darkvision 60 ft, detect magic, immunity to fire and poison, locate cultist, mind shielding, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, regeneration 5, _scry on cultist_, sponsor worshiper, see in darkness, telepathy 100 ft, undetectable alignment; SR 32; AL LE; SV Fort +29, Ref +23, Will +33; Str 36, Dex 25, Con 30, Int 32, Wis 30, Cha 32.

_Skills and Feats_: Balance +24, Bluff +38, Climb +28, Concentration +43, Craft (alchemy) +20, Diplomacy +50, Disguise +37 (+41 acting), Heal +19, Hide +23, Intimidate +43, Jump +33, Knowledge (arcana) +37, Knowledge (history) +20, Knowledge (nature) +33, Knowledge (the planes) +38, Knowledge (religion) +38, Listen +36, Move Silently +27, Profession (administrator) +19, Search +37, Sense Motive +31, Spellcraft +45, Spot +37, Survival +30 (+32 above ground, +34 on other planes or following tracks), Tumble +27; Blinding Speed, Cleave, Epic Will, Great Cleave, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Leadership, Multiattack, Power Attack, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_fireball_), Superior Initiative.

*Constrict (Ex):* Baalzephon deals 2d8+19 points of damage with a successful grapple check.

*Disease (Su):* A creature struck by Baalzephon’s bite attack must succeed on a DC 29 Fortitude save or be infected with a vile disease known as devil chills (incubation period 1d4 days, damage 1d4 Str). The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Baalzephon can radiate a 20-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 30 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 18th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Baalzephon’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, Baalzephon must hit with his tail slap attack. He can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If he wins the grapple check, he establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Kill Cultist (Su):* Baalzephon can kill those who have sworn him a blood oath if they displease him. Distance is not a factor, but Baalzephon cannot kill a cultist who is on a different plane. The affected creature must make a DC 27 Fortitude save or die. If the save is successful, the creature takes 3d6+6 points of damage. Kill cultist is a death effect.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 29, initial damage 1d6 Con, secondary damage death. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_blasphemy_ (DC 28), _create undead_, _fireball_ (DC 24), _greater dispel magic_, _greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _invisibility_, _magic circle against good_, _mass hold monster_ (DC 30), _persistent image_ (DC 26), _power word stun_, _unholy aura_ (DC 29); 1/day—_meteor swarm_ (DC 30). Caster level 18th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. Once per year Baalzephon can use _wish_ as the spell (caster level 20th).

*Summon Devil (Sp):* Twice per day Baalzephon can automatically summon 2 lemures, bone devils, or bearded devils, or 1 erinyes, horned devil, or ice devil. This ability is the equivalent of an 8th-level spell.

*Torture Cultist (Su):* Baalzephon can inflict pain on those who have sworn him a blood oath. Distance is not a factor, but he cannot torture a cultist who is on a different plane. When he uses this ability, the target cultist suffers excruciating pain. The affected creature takes a –4 penalty on attack rolls, skill checks, and ability checks for 6 rounds. A successful DC 27 Fortitude save lessens the penalty to –2.

*Blood Oath (Su):* Baalzephon can perform a ritual of initiation that binds cult members to his service. The ritual forges a magical, mental bond between Baalzephon and those mortals who participate. It requires one day of preparation, during which time Baalzephon must meditate and ready a room in which the ritual will take place. The ritual itself lasts for 2 hours, plus an additional 10 minutes per mortal initiate. If either the preparation or the ritual is interrupted, the process is ruined and Baalzephon must start again. Every creature in the room (and no more than 60 feet away from Baalzephon) when the ritual begins or that enters that area during the ritual must make a DC 27 Will save or be affected as if by an _enthrall_ spell. A willing participant in the ritual takes a –4 penalty on this saving throw, while a hostile onlooker receives a +4 bonus. After the first 2 hours of the ritual, each initiate receives Baalzephon’s individual attention for 10 minutes, during which time the bond between the two is formed, and the creature becomes one of Baalzephon’s cultists. An initiate who wishes to resist the bond can attempt a DC 27 Will saving throw. Willing participants may voluntarily fail their saving throws. If an initiate makes a successful saving throw, Baalzephon is aware that the bond was not properly formed, but this does not interrupt the ritual.

*Detect Magic (Su):* Baalzephon continuously has a _detect magic_ effect in operation (caster level 12th).

*Locate Cultist (Su):* Baalzephon has a telepathic bond with each of his cultists. At will, he can generate an effect identical to that of a _locate creature_ spell to sense the location of any creature that has sworn a blood oath with him.

*Mind Shielding (Su):* Baalzephon is immune to the _detect thoughts_ and _discern lies_ spells.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Baalzephon takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.

*Scry on Cultist (Sp):* Baalzephon can scry on any creature that has sworn him a blood oath, as if using the _scrying_ spell. He cannot scry on cultists on other planes. Baalzephon can use this ability on any given cultist once per day, but there is no limit to how many cultists he can scry on in a day.

*Sponsor Worshiper (Su):* Baalzephon can channel spellcasting ability from the Shaithim to mortals with levels in the cleric class. He can sponsor a cleric of up to 12th level, who receives access to the full complement of cleric spells as well as any two domains chosen from Death, Evil, or Law.

*Transfer Spell-Like Ability (Sp):* Baalzephon can grant his cultists access to his spell-like abilities as though using the _imbue with spell-like ability_ spell. He can give one creature that has sworn him a blood oath access to as many of his own spell-like abilities as he desires. The cultist can use each such ability once per day, with all variable characteristics (including caster level and save DC) determined as if Baalzephon himself were using the ability. When he transfers a spell-like ability, Baalzephon cannot use that ability as often as usual. He can use an ability normally available at will only 4 times per day, and he loses one use per day from more limited abilities. Baalzephon can bestow the same ability on multiple cultists or allow cultists to use the ability more than once per day, but in doing so he loses more of his own daily uses of the ability. Baalzephon can revoke the transfer at any time as a free action. If the cultist had already used the ability during the current day, it counts as if Baalzephon had used it that day as well.

*Undetectable Alignment (Su):* Baalzephon’s alignment is constantly concealed from all forms of divination as though with the _undetectable alignment_ spell.

*Cleric Spells Prepared* (5/7/7/5; save DC 20 + spell level): 0—_cure minor wounds_, _detect magic_, _inflict minor wounds_, _read magic_, _resistance_; 1st—_bane_, _command_, _deathwatch_, _doom_, _obscuring mist_, _protection from chaos_*, _shield of faith_; 2nd—_bear’s endurance_, _death knell_, _desecrate_*, _eagle’s splendor_, _inflict moderate wounds_, _shatter_, _silence_; 3rd—_bestow curse_, _contagion_, _deeper darkness_, _magic circle against good_*, _magic vestment_.

*Domain spell. Deity: the Shaithim. Domains: Evil (Chaos spells as a 7th-level caster), Law (Evil spells as a 7th-level caster)

*Fiend of Blasphemy Spells Prepared* (6/6/4/4/4; save DC 20 + spell level): 1st—_bane_, _cause fear_, _command_, _doom_, _sanctuary_, _shield of faith_; 2nd—_aid_, _bull’s strength_, _desecrate_, _enthrall_, _hold person_, _undetectable alignment_; 3rd—_bestow curse_, _deeper darkness_, _invisibility purge_, _prayer_; 4th—_discern lies_, _poison_, _sending_, _spell immunity_; 5th—_commune_, _dispel good_, _greater command_, _true seeing_.

_Possessions_: _rod of rulership._

_Physical Description: _Baalzephon appears as a hulking, regal pit fiend, its wings wrapped around itself like a grotesque cloak.

_Personality Traits:_ Scrupulous, disdainful, demanding.

The pit fiend Baalzephon acts as Dispater’s prime minister, ordering and administering the Iron Duke’s armies and vassals.


----------



## Olive (Jul 25, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> OK, here's the last fiend from me -- at least for a while.




But not your last update to this thread I hope?


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 25, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> But not your last update to this thread I hope?




Right -- time to post some more NPCs, and even some updated PC info.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 27, 2004)

*Brother Gregory the Risen, Seeker Commander*

*Brother Gregory the Risen:* male Ftr 4/Clr 7/Marshall 4; CR 15; HD 4d10+12 plus 7d8+21 plus 4d8+12; hp 134; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 21, touch 11, flat-footed 21; BAB +12; Grp +15; Atk +19 melee (1d8+8, _+3 heavy thundering mace_); Full Atk +19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+8, _+3 heavy thundering mace_) or +13/+8/+3 melee (1d8+8, _+3 heavy thundering mace_) and +6 melee (1d8+2, _+1 large steel bashing shield_) or +12/+7/+2 ranged (1d4+3, sling); SA spells, turn undead; SQ grant move action, minor aura +3 (demand fortitude, over the top), major aura +1 (hardy soldiers); SV Fort +17, Ref +5, Will +14; Str 16, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 17.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +13, Craft (weaponsmithing) +9, Diplomacy +8, Handle Animal +10, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (history) +6, Knowledge (religion) +7, Listen +9, Profession (soldier) +10, Ride +15, Sense Motive +7, Spot +9, Survival +7; Alertness, Daunting Presence, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Overrun, Improved Shield Bash, Improved Sunder, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Trample, Weapon Focus (heavy mace), Weapon Specialization (heavy mace).

*Turn Undead (Su):* Gregory may use this ability 6 times per day with a +2 synergy bonus.

*Auras (Ex):* Gregory may exert an aura that affects all allies within 60 feet (including himself) who can hear and understand him. Projecting an aura is a swift action. The aura remains in effect until Gregory uses a free action to dismiss it or activates another aura of the same kind (major or minor). Gregory can have an aura active continually; thus, an aura can be in effect at the start of a combat encounter even before Gregory takes his first turn. Gregory’s aura is dismissed if he is dazed, unconscious, stunned, paralyzed, or otherwise unable to be heard or understood by his allies. All bonuses granted by Gregory’s auras are circumstance bonuses that do not stack with each other.

_Minor Aura (Demand Fortitude):_ Bonus on Fortitude saves.

_Minor Aura (Over the Top):_ Bonus on damage rolls when charging.

_Major Aura (Hardy Soldiers):_ Gregory’s allies gain damage reduction 1/—.

*Grant Move Action (Ex):* Once per day, as a standard action, Gregory may grant an extra move action to any or all of his allies within 30 feet (but not to himself). Each of the affected allies takes this extra move action immediately, acting in their current initiative order. This extra action does not affect the allies' initiative count; the round continues normally after Gregory’s turn is over. A character can take only one extra move action per round. If an ally chooses not to take the extra move action, it is lost.

_Spells Prepared _(6/6/5/4/2, DC 13 + spell level): 0—_cure minor wounds_, _guidance_ (2), _light_, _resistance_, _virtue_; 1—_bless_, _command_, _divine favor_, _enlarge person_*, _magic stone_, _shield of faith_; 2—_aid_, _bear’s endurance_, _bull’s strength_*, _hold_ _person_, _silence_; 3—_daylight_, _magic vestment_*, _prayer_, _protection from energy_; 4—_divine power_*, _freedom of movement_. * Domain Spell. Domains: Strength (1/day as a free action Gregory can gain a +7 enhancement bonus to his Strength for 1 round), War (gain Weapon Focus (Mace) as a bonus feat).

_Physical Description:_ A large, broad-shouldered brother-knight of dour countenance, dressed in a simple white surcoat with the red emblem of the Seeker Order.

_Personality Traits:_ Stern, driven, proud.

The Brother-Knight Gregory the Risen is a prominent member of the Seekers, also known as the Holy Order of St. Markham, which is an important military-religious order on the Frounter, charged with defending the Pentian lands from the ruck-men. Gregory is first Seeker in living memory to be brought back from the dead; he was resurrected after being slain by Rotting Eye ruck-men at Ordway almost ten years ago.

Gregory commanded the Seekers at the Blackwell before being recalled to assist in the siege at Grimall. He fought at Antace and now commands the Seeker forces at Eredy. Gregory is often named as a likely candidate for making Grand Master of his order, although his lack of political niceties probably hampers his advancement.

_Possessions_: _+2 chainmail,_ _+1 large steel bashing_ _shield,_ _+3 heavy thundering mace_, _ring of protection +1_, _cloak of resistance +1_, potion of _good hope_, 168 gp.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jul 29, 2004)

*Busirane's Ushackled*

The ruebren are a race of monstrous, man-eating giants native to Frilond. The first written account of ruebren comes from the Tynan general and historian Quintinus, who led a famous expedition into the northern frontiers where he encountered many hostile bands of these savage giants. Quintinus brought several captured ruebren back to Tynar as trophies of his conquest. Classical records frequently mention the ruebren fighting naked, their hairy, warty hides painted with red dyes.

The ruebren, now more commonly known as ogres, were once plentiful in Frilond, though over the years they have been hunted nearly to extinction. Small, scattered tribes continue to eke out an existence in the Ruckish Hills and on the edge of the Westwoode, raiding ruckish and Pentian settlements alike. Ogres are occasionally hired by the ruck-men as mercenaries.

A typical Frilond ogre stands between 8-1/2 and 9-1/2 feet tall and weighs between 580 and 800 pounds. They stink like curdled milk and wear poorly-cured furs. These primitive creatures have little culture of their own, being too large, stupid, and quarrelsome to organize into units larger than a single tribe. The ruebren have only a smattering of a language, and enjoy their sour beer, heavy barley bread, and roasted flesh of any sort. They are greedy and hoard treasure, and also enjoy gambling, especially dice games.

Pentian scholars have debated whether the ruebren are, like ruck-men, possibly degenerate humans, some distant descendants of Canem and Larith. Or perhaps the ruebren are the legendary nephilim mentioned in scripture, the cursed product of wayward angels and human women. Many of the common folk hold that ogres are actually creatures of Faerie. The PCs themselves had several run-ins with the three ogres Gnorrin, Glorrin, and Glog.

Prince Busirane has hired several of ruebren to serve as shock troops to his army. A typical mercenary ogre wears a leathern jack or even leather armor reinforced with iron plates or studs. Such creatures are usually outfitted with a longspear and a spiked club.

About six years ago Busirane discovered a clutch of inbred ogres even more degenerate that others, which he then brought to the village of Caxbrill as slaves. There he began a long, terrible process of conditioning these monsters using a cruel combination of starvation and torture. Many of the ruebren died during this process, and the few survivors were transformed into effective instruments of war: creatures of terrible strength, almost immune to pain, and driven half mad with fury. These fearsome creatures are known among the ruck-men as the Unshackled, towering naked monsters that lead Busirane’s armies, swinging enormous spiked chains that are a symbol of their former bondage.

These Unshackled were built using an ogre, adding the Half-Troll template from the _Fiend Folio_, adding levels of barbarian and then 3 more levels of the War Hulk prestige class from the _Miniatures Handbook_. These brutes also have the Large and in Charge feat from the _Draconomicon_, which allows an Unshackled to stop and push back opponents within its threatened area.

=====

*Busirane’s Unshackled:* male Half-Troll Ogre Bbn 4/War Hulk 3; CR 12; Large Giant; HD 4d8+32 plus 4d12+32 plus 3d12+28; hp 170; Init +2; Spd 50 ft; AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 17; BAB +7; Grp +25; Atk +22 melee (2d6+23, _+1 large spiked chain_); Full Atk +22/+17 melee (2d6+23, _+1 large spiked chain_) or +21 melee (1d8+15, bite) and +16 melee (1d6+7, 2 claws) or +21/+16 ranged (2d8+15, rock); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft (20 ft with chain); SA great swing, mighty rock throwing, rage 2/day, rend 2d6+22; SQ ability boost (Str +6), darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 5, fast movement, no time to think, scent, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge; SV Fort +19, Ref +5, Will +5; Str 40, Dex 14, Con 27, Int 3, Wis 14, Cha 4.

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +22, Intimidate +8; Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (spiked chain), Large and In Charge, Power Attack.

_Possessions_: _+1 large spiked chain_, 170 gp.

*Great Swing (Ex):* As a full-round action, an Unshackled can choose three squares adjacent to one another (he must threaten all of them). His attack roll applies to all creatures in those squares. Make one attack roll and apply that roll as an attack against each defender. If the Unshackled uses a special attack, this special attack affects only the first target; the other creatures are attacked normally.

Walls and similar obstacles can block a great swing. Start with one square that the Unshackled threatened. Each successive square chosen must be adjacent to the previous square and have line of effect from that square. The Unshackled may skip creatures, attacking only those he wants to. If an Unshackled drops one of his foes with a great swing, he may make a cleave attack normally. However, he may do so only once for every time he swings, even if he drops more than one foe.

*Mighty Rock Throwing (Ex):* An Unshackled can throw rocks that deal 2d8+15 points of damage with a range increment of 50 feet. The Unshackled uses his Strength modifier instead of his Dexterity modifier on the attack roll. The rock must weigh approximately 50 pounds.

*Rage (Ex):* While an Unshackled rages, the following changes to his statistics are in effect: (Str 44, Con 31, AC -2, +22 hit points, +2 to all melee attacks and damage, Fort save +22, Will save +6, Climb +24). His fit of rage lasts 13 rounds. At the end of the rage, the Unshackled loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (Str 38, Dex 12, -1 to AC, -1 to all melee attacks and damage, Ref save +4, Climb +21, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Rend (Ex):* If an Unshackled hits with two or more claw attacks against the same opponent, it latches on to the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6+22 damage.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* An Unshackled heals 5 points of damage each round so long as he has at least 1 hit point. Fast healing does not restore hit points lost from starvation, thirst, or suffocation.

*Fast Movement (Ex):* An Unshackled’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet.

*No Time to Think (Ex):* An Unshackled is considered to have 0 ranks in all Intelligence-, Wisdom-, and Charisma-based skills. The only exception is the Intimidate skill, which works normally.

*Scent (Ex):* An Unshackled can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.*

Trap Sense (Ex):* An Unshackled gains a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* An Unshackled retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.

_Physical Description:_ An Unshackled is a horrible, bestial figure, naked save for dark red paint smeared across its warty hide. An Unshackled’s form is bent and slouching, its body covered with terrible scars, brands, and burn marks. Some are missing ears and others have had one of their eyes gouged out. They have greasy matted hair, wiry limbs, and small, sharp teeth.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 2, 2004)

*Improved Noxumbra*

The player who runs Valerius wanted to toughen up his existing raven familiar, so we talked through a couple of different possibilities. There’s a system in Fantasy Flight’s _Spells and Spellcraft_ book that involves sacrificing XP to add new abilities, but the cost/benefits ratio seemed a bit low. In the end, we decided to use the Improved Familiar feat to justify advancing Noxumbra.

We used the ice mephit as our baseline with its ECL of 6. By adding 2 levels of rogue, then adding the Half-Fey (+2 LA) template from the _Fiend Folio_ and the Shadow Creature template (+2 LA) from the _Manual of the Planes_, we thought we ended up with an improved familiar comparable to the examples provided in the feat description.

=====

*Noxumbra:* female half-fey shadow raven rogue 2 familiar; CR —; Tiny Fey; HD 2d6-2 (effective 15d8); hp 32; Init +3; Spd 15 ft, fly 60 ft (average); AC 23, touch 15, flat-footed 20; BAB +7; Grp -6; Atk/Full Atk +12 melee (1d2-5, claws); Space/Reach 2-1/2 ft/0 ft; SA sneak attack +1d6, spell-like abilities; SQ cold resistance 7, darkvision 60 ft, DR 5/iron, deliver touch spells, fast healing 2, immunity to enchantment spells and effects, improved evasion, low-light vision, shadow blend, speak language, speak with master, speak with birds, trapfinding; SR 20, AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +12; Str 1, Dex 17, Con 8, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats_: Appraise +3, Concentration +17, Craft (alchemy) +9, Decipher Script +9, Hide +16, Knowledge (arcana) +19, Knowledge (history) +7, Knowledge (religion) +10, Knowledge (the planes) +19, Listen +8, Move Silently +14, Open Lock +8, Profession (herbalist) +11, Search +6, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Speak Language (Aeptetean) +2, Speak Language (Herachean) +2, Speak Language (Ruckish) +2, Spellcraft +19, Spot +8, Tumble +8; Dodge.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_charm person_ (DC 11), 1/day—_faerie fire_, _hypnotism_ (DC 11). Caster level 2nd.

*Deliver Touch Spells (Su):* Noxumbra can deliver touch spells for Valerius. If he and Noxumbra are in contact at the time Valerius casts a touch spell, he can designate her as the “toucher.” Noxumbra can then deliver the touch spell just as Valerius could. As usual, if Valerius casts another spell before the touch is delivered, the touch spell dissipates.

*Improved Evasion (Ex):* If Noxumbra is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, she takes no damage if she makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.

*Low-Light Vision (Ex):* Noxumbra can see twice as far as normal in dim light and can see outdoors on a moonlit night as well as during the day.

*Shadow Blend (Su):* In any condition other than full daylight, Noxumbra can disappear into the shadows, gaining total concealment. Artificial illumination, even a _light_ or _continual flame_ spell, does not negate this ability. A _daylight_ spell, however, will.

*Speak Language (Su):* Noxumbra can speak Common.

*Speak with Birds (Ex):* Noxumbra can communicate with other birds, including dire variants. The communication is limited by the Intelligence of the conversing creatures.

*Speak with Master (Su):* Noxumbra and Valerius can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.

*Trapfinding:* Noxumbra can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 4, 2004)

*Updated Plucksome*

Vandoren's player decided to burn some XP to add a couple of levels to his intelligent psaltery, Plucksome. We're still using Monte Cook's rules from the _Book of Eldritch Might III_, and they're working out pretty well so far.

*Plucksome:* intelligent masterwork psaltery, 4th level; Tiny Construct; HD 4d1+5; hp 19; Init -2; AC 7; SA spell-like abilities; SQ communication (empathy), construct traits, hardness 5, object traits, perception (hearing); AL NG; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5; Str –, Dex –, Con –, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +4, Listen +2, Sense Motive +3, Perform +7; Detect Creature (fey), Skill Focus (perform), Toughen.

*Spell-like Abilities:* 1/day—_enthrall_ (DC 14), _ghost sound_ (DC 12), _prestidigitation_ (DC 12), _sleep_ (DC 13). 4th-level caster.

*Communication (empathy):* Plucksome only understands one-word sorts of ideas or emotions, and can convey the same. It does so only mentally, however, to anyone holding it.

*Construct Traits:* Plucksome is immune to all mind-affecting, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). Plucksome is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, Plucksome cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Hardness (Ex):* Whenever Plucksome takes damage, subtract 5 from the damage. Only damage in excess of its hardness is deducted from the Plucksome’s hit points. Acid, force, and sonic attacks ignore hardness.

*Object Traits (Ex):* Electricity and ranged weapon attacks deal half damage to Plucksome; divide the damage dealt by 2 before applying the hardness. Cold attacks deal one-quarter damages; divide the damage dealt by 4 before applying the hardness.

*Perception (hearing):* Plucksome can hear as well as a human and is vulnerable to auditory effects.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 7, 2004)

*Old Brown*

For a little change of pace, I’ll post a few of the more powerful entities kicking around our campaign world. These aren’t necessarily personalities that I expect the PCs to interact much with, to say nothing of defeat in combat. In past editions of D&D I wouldn’t have even bothered to develop game stats for these beings, but since 3e scales so nicely at upper levels now, I’ve written them up for fun.

Old Brown, described below, is a mysterious figure out of legend, perhaps once a pagan god, now a debased terror of the night. The PCs encountered him, much to their misfortune, in his lair on Owl Island.

This 3e version was created by taking a giant owl, advancing it out to maximum HD, adding the half-fey template (from the _Fiend Folio_) and then the paragon template (from the _Epic Level Handbook_). I used the _Monster’s Handbook_ to add the swallow whole special attack.

Old Brown is the only monster in my campaign ever inspired by Beatrix Potter.

=====

*Old Brown:* male paragon half-fey advanced giant owl; CR 23; Huge Fey (Augmented Magical Beast); HD 12d6+132 plus 144; hp 348; Init +17; Spd 30 ft, fly 210 ft (average); AC 51, touch 45, flat-footed 26; BAB +8; Grp +33; Atk/Full Atk +48 melee (2d6+37/19-20, 2 claws) and +43 melee (2d6+28, bite); Space/Reach 15 ft/10 ft; SA spell-like abilities, swallow whole; SQ DR 10/epic, fast healing 30, fire and cold resistance 10, immune to enchantment spells and effects, superior low-light vision; SR 47; AL N; SV Fort +27, Ref +33, Will +29; Str 44, Dex 37, Con 33, Int 25, Wis 34, Cha 31.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +28, Hide +22, Intimidate +35, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Knowledge (geography) +24, Knowledge (nature) +34, Listen +45, Move Silently +38 (+46 in flight), Search +24, Sense Motive +29, Spellcraft +26, Spot +41, Survival +31 (+33 to keep from getting lost, while above ground, or to find or follow tracks); Flyby Attack, Improved Critical (claw), Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (claw), Snatch, Wingover.

Old Brown’s natural weapons are treated as epic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will—_charm person_ (DC 21); 3/day—_detect law_, _faerie fire_ or _glitterdust_ (DC 22), _protection from law_; 1/day—_confusion_ (DC 23), _dominate person_ (DC 25) or _hold monster_ (DC 25), _eyebite_ (DC 26) or _lesser geas_ (DC 24), _hypnotism_ (DC 21), _hideous laughter_ (DC 22) or _suggestion_ (DC 23), _sleep_ (DC 21) or _enthrall_ (22+); Caster Level 27th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.3/day—_greater dispel magic_, _haste_, and _see invisibility_. Caster Level 15th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Swallow Whole (Ex):* Old Brown can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of Large or smaller size by making a successful grapple check. Once inside, the opponent takes 2d8+8 points of crushing damage plus 2d8+5 points of acid damage per round from Old Brown’s digestive juices. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by dealing 50 points of damage to Old Brown’s digestive tract (AC 13). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. Old Brown’s gullet can hold 2 Large, 8 Medium, 32 Small, or 128 Tiny or smaller creatures.

*Superior Low-Light Vision (Ex):* Old Brown can see five times as far as a human can in dim light.

_Physical Description:_ An enormous brown owl with black, implacable eyes.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 10, 2004)

*Saint Iseltis, The Little Saint of Clowes*

The following NPC is the patron of a new cleric PC. Saint Iseltis was built using the healer core class from the _Miniatures Handbook_, the divine agent prestige class from _Manual of the Planes_, adding the celestial template, the Glory feat, and the saintly spell ability as suggested by _Anger of Angels_, and using some of the exalted feats from the _Book of Exalted Deeds_.

=====

*St. Iseltis:* female celestial human Aristocrat 5/Healer 4/Divine Agent 4; CR 13; Medium Humanoid (human, extraplanar); HD 5d6+8 plus 4d8+4 plus 4d8+4; hp 69; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 20, touch 14, flat-footed 20; BAB +8; Grp +8; SA menacing aura, smite evil +13, spells; SQ calming aura, cleanse paralysis and disease, contact, darkvision 60 ft, DR 10/magic, godly gift (_cure serious wounds_), granted domain (healing), healing hands, resistance to acid, cold, and electricity 10, saintly spell; SR 22; AL NG; SV Fort +9, Ref +5, Will +16; Str 10, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 16.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +8, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +23, Gather Information +8, Heal +22, Knowledge (history) +6, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +6, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (religion) +15, Perform (sing) +8, Profession (abbess) +8, Sense Motive +16, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +7; Glory, Improved Spell Resistance, Sacred Vow, Skill Focus (Heal), Toughness, Vow of Nonviolence, Vow of Peace.

*Menacing Aura (Ex):* St. Iseltis generates an intangible, invisible aura of menace that weakens hostile creatures within a 20-foot radius. Anyone about to attack St. Iseltis must attempt a DC 17 Will save. Those who fail the saving throw are shaken (-2 morale penalty to attacks, checks, and saves) for one full day or until they successfully damage St. Iseltis. A creature that makes its initial saving throw or damages St. Iseltis is immune to St. Iseltis’s aura for one day.

*Smite Evil (Su):* Once per day St. Iseltis can make a normal melee attack to deal +13 extra damage against an evil foe.

*Calming Aura (Su):* St. Iseltis is constantly surrounded by a a calming aura to a radius of 20 feet. Creatures within the area must make a successful DC 23 Will save or be affected as by the _calm emotions_ spell, Creatures who leave the area and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a successful saving throw and remains in the area is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters.

*Cleanse Disease (Su):* St. Iseltis can cleanse disease once per day, as if casting a _remove disease _spell.

*Cleanse Paralysis (Su):* St. Iseltis can cleanse paralysis once per day, as if casting a _remove paralysis_ spell.

*Contact (Su):* St. Iseltis may be contacted mentally by the Five or Their agents, usually to impart particular knowledge and orders to him. This contact only functions one way; St. Iseltis cannot initiate the contact, question the orders, or ask for clarifications.

*Godly Gift (Sp):* Once/day St. Iseltis may cast _cure serious wounds_ as a spell-like ability. Caster level 13th.

*Granted Domain:* St. Iseltis has access to the Healing domain. She casts healing spells as a 9th-level caster.

*Healing Hands (Ex):* Whenever she casts a spell that cures hit point damage, St. Iseltis adds her Charisma modifier (+3) to the amount of damage healed.

*Saintly Spell (Su):* St. Iseltis can duplicate any spell by accepting one temporary negative level for each spell level of the duplicated spell. (Spells of 0 level can be used freely without accepting any temporary negative levels.) A temporary negative level is a negative level that never causes actual level loss and cannot be overcome in any way (including through the use of restoration spells) until conditions defined by the item or power that bestowed the temporary negative level are fulfilled. In all other ways, a temporary negative level works just like any other negative level, and its effects stack with actual negative levels. The duplicated spell does not provoke attacks of opportunity and requires no components except for XP components. The temporary negative level(s) lasts 24 hours before dissipating. Caster level for these abilities is 13 or the minimum caster level for the spell, whichever is highest.

*Spells Prepared* (5/6/5/5, DC 13 + spell level): 0—_create water_, _cure minor wounds_*, _light_, _mending_, _purify food and drink_; 1—_bless water_, _cure light wounds_*, _protection from evil_, _remove fear_, _remove paralysis_*, _sanctuary_; 2—_cure moderate wounds_* (2), _remove blindness/deafness_*, _remove disease_*, _lesser restoration_*; 3—_close wounds_*, _cure serious wounds_*, _neutralize poison_*, _remove curse_, _restoration_*. *Healing spell. St. Iseltis uses these spells as a 9th-level caster.

_Possessions_: _rod of lesser metamagic, maximize_, _bracers of armor +4_, _cloak of resistance +2_, 1,000 gp.

_Physical Description:_ A small, petite woman of middle age, wearing a Bergenian nun’s habit and bearing a candle.

_Personality Traits:_ Hopeful, kind, and calm.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 13, 2004)

*The Kady of Grimall Keep*

The Lady of the Keep (usually just known as "the Lady") is a mysterious, powerful spellcaster. Little is known about her, other than she has been on the Frounter for hundreds of years. Some have suggested that she, like Old Brown, was once a pagan goddess, now diminished; others suggest that she is a direct descendant of one of the pagan Brynn gods, or of the monstrous Larith from Pentian scripture; others have suggested she is a creature of Faerie.

The Lady’s motives are as unclear as her origins. She is currently allied with King Tereus against the Pentian kingdoms, though she does not appear to be evil. She also has provided aid and advice to Valerius.

=====

*The Lady of the Keep:* female quasi-deity Enc 12/Drd 6/Mystic Theurge 8; CR 26+; Medium Outsider (native); HD 12d4+12 plus 6d8+6 plus 8d4+8; hp 154; Init +5; Spd 60 ft; AC 27, touch 17, flat-footed 26; BAB +14 Grp +14; Atk +15 melee (1d8/x3, masterwork spear); Full Atk +15/+10/+5 melee (1d8/x3, masterwork spear) or +16/+11/+6 ranged (1d8/x3, masterwork spear); SA spells; SQ animal companion, DR 10/epic, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 5, immortal, immunities, nature sense, resist nature’s lure, trackless step, wild empathy +14, _wild shape_ 2/day, woodland stride; SR 32; AL N; SV Fort +17, Ref +14, Will +29; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 26, Wis 22, Cha 22.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +29, Craft (alchemy) +25, Decipher Script +19, Diplomacy +13, Handle Animal +11, Heal +13, Knowledge (arcana) +31, Knowledge (history) +13, Knowledge (nature) +33, Knowledge (religion) +21, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Listen +11, Ride +8, Sense Motive +17, Spellcraft +41, Spot +11, Survival +13 (+15 in aboveground natural environments or on other planes); Brew Potion, Craft Wand, Craft Wondrous Item, Eschew Materials, Greater Spell Focus (enchantment), Improved Counterspell, Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Natural Spell, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (enchantment).

*Immortal:* The Lady cannot die from natural causes. She does not age and does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe.

*Immunities:* The Lady is immune to transmutation, energy drain, ability drain, ability damage, and mind-affecting effects.

*Nature Sense (Ex):* The Lady gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.

*Resist Nature's Lure (Ex):* The Lady possesses a +4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like abilities of feys.

*Trackless Step (Ex):* The Lady leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked.

*Wild Empathy (Ex):* By making a successful wild empathy check, the Lady can improve the attitude of an animal as if making a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ability normally takes 1 minute to use, and the Lady and the animal have to be able to study each other (within 30 feet under normal visibility conditions).

*Wild Shape (Sp):* The Lady possesses the ability to turn herself into any Small or Medium animal and back again once per day. Her options for new forms include all creatures with the animal type. This ability functions like the _polymorph_ spell, except as noted here. The effect lasts for 6 hours, or until she changes back. Changing form (to animal or back) is a standard action and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. The form chosen must be that of an animal the Lady is familiar with.

*Woodland Stride (Ex):* The Lady may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her.

_Wizard Spells Prepared _(5/7/7/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/1, DC 18 + spell level): 0—_arcane mark_, _dancing lights_, _daze_, _ghost sound_, _mage hand_; 1—_animate rope_, _charm person_*, _color spray_, _disguise self_, _magic missile_, _shield_, _sleep_*; 2—_alter self_, _blur_, _cat’s grace_, _hideous laughter_*, _hypnotic pattern_, _see invisibility_, _touch of idiocy_*; 3—_deep slumber_*, _dispel magic_, _fireball_, _fly_, _major image_, _slow_, _suggestion_*; 4—_charm monster_*, _confusion_*, _greater invisibility_, _polymorph_, _rainbow pattern_, _shadow conjuration_, _shout_; 5—_cone of cold_, _dominate person_*, _feeblemind_*, _hold monster_*, _persistent image_, _shadow evocation_; 6—_chain lightning_, _flesh to stone_, _geas_*, _globe of invulnerability_, _shadow walk_, _mass suggestion_*; 7—quickened _dispel magic, limited wish_, _power word blind_*, _prismatic spray_, _project image_, _simulacrum_; 8—_irresistible dance_*, _polymorph any object_, _power word stun_*, _prismatic wall_, _scintillating pattern_, _greater shout_; 9—_dominate monster_*, _mass hold monster_*, _imprisonment_, _shades_, _shapechange_; 10—quickened_ chain lightning. _* Enchantment spell. The base save DC for these spells, where applicable, is DC 20 + spell level. The Lady’s prohibited schools are Conjuration and Necromancy.

_Druid Spells Prepared_ (6/7/7/5/5/4/4/2, DC 16 + spell level): 0—_cure minor wound_, _detect magic_, _know direction_, _light_, _purify food and drink_, _resistance_; 1—_charm animal_*, _entangle_, _faerie fire_, _obscuring mist_, _produce flame_, _speak with animals_, _summon nature’s ally I_; 2—_bear’s endurance_, _chill metal_, _fog cloud_, _gust of wind_, _heat metal_, _tree shape_, _summon swarm_; 3—_call lightning_, _daylight_, _protection from energy_, _sleet storm_, _wind wall_; 4—_cure serious wounds_, _flame strike_, _ice storm_, _scrying_, _summon nature’s ally IV_; 5—_baleful polymorph_, _call lightning storm_, _control winds_, _wall of thorns_; 6—_greater dispel magic_, _liveoak_, _move earth_, _transport via plants_; 7—_animate plants_, _control weather_. * Enchantment spell. The base save DC for these spells, where applicable, is DC 18 + spell level._Possessions_: _ring of spell turning_, _robe of the archmagi_, _amulet of natural armor +5_, _rod of splendor_ (already figured in the statistics above), _headband of intellect +6_ (already figured in the statistics above), _periapt of wisdom +4_ (already figured in the statistics above), wand of _suggestion_, scroll of _dominate monster_, potion of _haste_, potion of _cure moderate wounds_, 158 gp.

_Physical Description:_ A tall, black-haired woman with piercing dark eyes.

_Personality Traits:_ Aloof, regal, and decisive.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 19, 2004)

*Naivius*

Perhaps the greatest mortal magician in all of Frilond, Naivius is also probably the most wretched, all-too-aware that he lives on borrowed time.

====

*Naivius:* male human necromancer 24; CR 24; HD 24d4+48; hp 113; Init +5; Spd 30 ft; AC 23, touch 16, flat-footed 22; BAB +12; Grp +11; Atk +12 melee (1d6-1, quarterstaff); Full Atk +12/+7 melee (1d6-1, quarterstaff) or +13 ranged touch (—, ray); SA spells; AL NE; SV Fort +13, Ref +12, Will +21; Str 9, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 25, Wis 18, Cha 12.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +32, Craft (alchemy) +23, Decipher Script +23, Knowledge (arcana) +34, Knowledge (history) +23, Knowledge (local) +15, Knowledge (nature) +21, Knowledge (religion) +34, Knowledge (the planes) +25, Spellcraft +38; Craft Wondrous Item, Epic Spell Focus (necromancy), Epic Spellcasting, Extend Spell, Greater Spell Focus (necromancy), Improved Counterspell, Improved Initiative, Improved Metamagic, Persistent Spell, Quicken Spell, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (concentration), Spell Focus (necromancy), Spell Penetration, Sudden Maximize, Sudden Still.

_Spells Prepared_ (cast 5/7/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5, DC 17 + spell level): 0—_acid splash_, _detect magic_, _ray of frost_, _read magic_, _touch of fatigue_*; 1—_burning hands_, _cause fear_*, _chill touch_*, _magic missile_, _ray of enfeeblement_*, _shield_, _true strike_; 2—_blindness/deafness_*, _darkness_, _false life_*, _ghoul touch_*, _knock_, _protection from arrows_, _scare_*; 3—_dispel magic_, _fireball_, _fly_, _lightning bolt_, _ray of exhaustion_*, _slow_, _vampiric touch_*; 4—_bestow curse_*, _contagion_*, _enervation_*, _fear_*, _shout_, _stoneskin_; 5—_cloudkill_, _cone of cold_, _dismissal_, _magic jar_*, _symbol of pain_*, _waves of fatigue_*; 6—_antimagic field_, _chain lightning_, _circle of death_*, _disintegrate_, _globe of invulnerability_, _symbol of fear_*; 7—_finger of death_*, _greater teleport_, quickened _lightning bolt_, _spell turning_, _symbol of weakness_*, _waves of exhaustion_*; 8—_mind blank_, persistent _see invisibility_, quickened _dimension door_, _symbol of death_*, _trap the soul_; 9—_energy drain_*, _foresight_, _time stop_, _wail of the banshee_*, quickened _waves of fatigue_*. * Necromancy Spell. The base save DC for these spells, where applicable, is 20 + spell level. Naivius’s prohibited schools are enchantment and illusion.

_Possessions_: _amulet of proof against detection and location_, _bracers of armor +7_, _cloak of resistance +3_, _headband of intellect +4_ (reflected in statistics above), _medallion of thoughts_, _mirror of life trapping_, potion of _cure serious wounds_, potion of _invisibility_, potion of _resist energy (fire)_ 30, _ring of freedom of movement_, _ring of protection +5_, _rod of absorption_, scroll of _mage's disjunction_, scroll of _mage's lucubration_, scroll of _protection from spells_, scroll of _symbol of death_, _slippers of spider climbing_, masterwork quarterstaff, 163 gp.

_Physical Description:_ An intense, cold-eyed boy of pale complexion and bright red hair.

_Personality Traits:_ paranoid, duplicitous, self-absorbed.

Naivius is over several hundred years old, a necromancer from out of ancient Tynar. Born before the Martyrdom, he was apprenticed to the famed master Sarius and eventually rose to become a powerful necromancer in his own right. In his prime Naivius experimented with both negative energy and undead, and was eventually inducted into the Cult of Orcus, a debased religion that enjoyed modest popularity during the final years of the Tynan Empire.

During this time Naivius entered into a pact with the deathless lord Orcus, pledging his soul upon death in exchange for temporary use of the Wand of Orcus. What the Old Goat did not realize was that Naivius had already made a separate pact with the infernal duke Dispater. Dispater had given Naivius the formula for a powerful spell that would allow him to exchange souls with the mortal body of another person and thus, effectively cheat death. Shortly after receiving the Wand of Orcus, Naivius disappeared and began his existence on the lam, incurring the wrath of Orcus.

Before his disappearance Naivius had taken many influential apprentices who venerated him as the Grand Magus. One of his disciples was the doomed Adept Androtitus of Larium. Androtitus attempted to summon Orcus himself to the mortal world, and once the demon broke his bindings, Androtitus compounded his folly by calling up the infernal triumvirate of Merodach, Arioch, and Alocer to drive Orcus back. The ensuing destruction completely leveled the entire city of Larium, and in the end Androtitus was dragged wailing down to the Pits.

Meanwhile, Naivius eked out a meager life on the run, periodically moving from new body to new body. He eventually made his way to northern Frilond, where he assumed an identity as a monk in the Bergenian Order. Within the confines of the monastic order Naivius resumed his magical experiments and began secretly taking new apprentices. This cabal was eventually discovered by authorities in the Church and Naivius was forced to flee, but not before he had corrupted many unsuspecting monks. Although the Church attempted to blot out all trace of the corruption, some cabalists survived and continued to propagate the infernal teachings.

Currently Naivius inhabits the body of a young red-haired boy, approximately 13 years of age. He is creepy and uncommunicative, caring only for himself and magical power. After centuries of being on the run from Hell, Naivius is somewhat pathetic figure, always terrified of what is around the corner, and generally out of touch with the world around him, often seeming disoriented or distracted. However, if threatened his survival instincts, honed by centuries of practice, will kick in and he will prove a deadly and merciless foe.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 22, 2004)

*A Colossus of the Limites*

The legendary Nine Colossi of the Limites were perhaps the greatest magical achievements of the Tynan Adepts, and were deployed to secure the borders of the sprawling empire. Each Colossus was said to be a bronze construct over fifty feet high and cast in the likeness of Marnes, the Tynan god of war.

One such Colossus was placed on the Frounter to guard Demerian's Wall, until it was destroyed in late antiquity by the rogue Adept Maecenas. The wizard Hecatesseus has recently discovered the remains of this lost colossus, and he hopes to reanimate the construct. Such a feat would likely turn the course of the war in favor of King Tereus.

Devastating Critical, Dire Charge, Epic Fortitude, Epic Toughness, Epic Will, Overwhelming Critical, and Superior Initiative are epic feats; Greater Powerful Charge, Powerful Charge, and Pushback are from the _Miniatures Handbook_; Area Attack and Crush are from _Savage Species_; Mighty Blow is from the _Tome of Horrors II_.

====

*Colossus of the Limites: *bronze colossus; CR 26; Colossal Construct (Fire); HD 80d10+190; hp 630; Init +6; Spd 45 ft; AC 50, touch 0, flat-footed 50; BAB +60; Grp +103; Atk +57 melee (9d8+50/19–20 (+1d6 on critical hit) plus 3d8 heat, slam); Full Atk +57 melee (9d8+50/19–20 (+1d6 on critical hit) plus 3d8 heat, 2 slams); Space/Reach 30 ft/30 ft; SA heat, searing aura; SQ antimagic field, construct traits, damage reduction 10/epic and adamantine, darkvision 60 ft., fiery blood, immunity to fire, immunity to magic, low-light vision, vulnerability to cold; AL N; SV Fort +30, Ref +28, Will +30; Str 64, Dex 7, Con —, Int 7, Wis 11, Cha 1.

_Skills: _Jump +67, Spot +43;

_Feats_: Area Attack, Awesome Blow, Cleave, Crush, Devastating Critical (slam), Dire Charge, Epic Fortitude*, Epic Reflexes*, Epic Toughness*, Epic Will*, Great Cleave, Greater Powerful Charge, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (slam)*, Improved Initiative*, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness*, Mighty Blow, Overwhelming Critical (slam)*, Power Attack*, Powerful Charge, Pushback, Snatch, Stand Still, Superior Initiative*, Weapon Focus (slam)*. *Factored into statistics above.

*Heat (Su):* Those hit by a bronze colossus’s slam attack take 3d8 points of heat damage. Creatures hitting a bronze colossus with natural weapons or unarmed attacks take heat damage as though hit by the colossus’s slam attack.

*Searing Aura (Su):* Anyone within 20 feet of a bronze colossus must succeed on a DC 50 Fortitude save or take 6d6 points of heat damage per round from the intense heat. The save DC is Constitution-based. A bronze colossus is able to suppress this effect as a free action.

*Antimagic Field (Ex):* A colossus constantly generates an antimagic field in a 100-foot-radius. The field is an invisible barrier that is impervious to most magical effects, including spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities. Likewise, it prevents the functioning of any magic items or spells within its confines, except for the colossus’s own supernatural abilities. This effect is otherwise as an _antimagic field_ cast by a 25th-level caster.

*Fiery Blood (Su):* Anyone scoring damage on a bronze colossus with a piercing or slashing melee weapon must make a DC 50 Reflex save or take 4d6 points of damage and catch fire from the fiery “blood” spurting out of the wound. The save DC is Constitution-based. The flame burns for 3d6 rounds if not extinguished sooner. A burning creature can use a full-round action to put out the flame.

*Magic Immunity (Ex):* A bronze colossus is immune to all spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural effects, except as follows. A _polar ray_ spell slows it (as the _slow_ spell) for 1 round, with no saving throw. A fire effect restores 1 hit point to the bronze colossus for each 3 points of damage it would otherwise deal.

_Physical Description: _A gigantic bronze figure, over 50 ft high, and fashioned as an ancient warrior in antique armor. The air around its metal form shimmers and blurs as if heated by an incredible fire.


----------



## Garnfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

*Scopas and Brygus*

Well, my low-magic campaign finally hit a wall last session. Up until now, I’ve relied on a greatly reduced NPC gear budget to limit the magic goodies carried by my NPCs. So far it’s worked: I’ve kept permanent items fairly rare and wonderful, and certainly much rarer than would be seen in a standard D&D campaign.

And while this made the average Frilond NPC somewhat weaker than an out-of-the-DMG NPC of the same level, the difference was small enough that I could easily compensate: I created balanced encounters by slightly increasing the number of NPCs, upping levels, building extra-challenging environments and circumstances, etc.

But the PCs have finally reached a point where they are whipping the pants off these low-magic NPCs despite my tinkerings: last session they completely schooled Orestes, his son, and his band of troopers. (I’m also willing to believe that the Marshall core class may be somewhat underpowered.)

So what to do? I could just start throwing more magic items at my NPCs, but I really hate to start escalating everything now. And besides, the average ruck-man officer shouldn’t be packing a +5 sword of sharpness.

So I’m going to try using d20 Modern to build a few NPCs. d20M uses class defense bonuses, extra feats, and talent trees to boost characters in a way that does not require magic. (If I had to restart my campaign tomorrow, I’d probably use d20M, or its cousin Grim Tales, as the core system, rather than D&D.)

So the following NPCs are an experiment; they were designed using a hybrid of d20M and some 3.5 feats. The mix is not exactly perfect yet, and I haven’t played these guys in a game yet, so any suggestions, ideas, or observations would be most welcome.

The Cataphracts are the elite guard of King Tereus, feared throughout the Frounter for their iron discipline and training. The generals Scopas and Brygus played prominent roles during the siege of Antace and are now two of Tereus's most trusted cpmmanders.

=====

*Scopas and Brygus, Cataphract Captains (2) CR 15 *
Male ruck Strong hero 5/soldier 10
*Init* +8; *Senses* low-light vision; Listen +10, Spot +10
*Languages* Common, Ruckish
-----
*AC* 25, touch 20, flat-footed 23
*hp* 126 (15 HD)
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +8, *Will* +4
-----
*Spd* 20 ft
*Melee* mwk ruckblade +18/+13/+8 (2d8+11 plus poison/17-20) or
 mwk ruckblade +15/+10/+5 (2d8+17 plus poison/17-20)
*Ranged* mwk javelin +15/+10/+5 (1d6+3 plus poison)
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +15
*Special Atk* advanced melee smash, critical strike, poison (DC 16, 1d6 Str/1d6 Str)
*Atk Options* Heroic Surge, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, Resounding Blow
*Combat Gear* potion of _cure moderate wounds_, potion of _greater magic weapon +4_ 
-----
*Str* 17, *Dex* 14, *Con* 16, *Int* 10, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 14
*SQ* improved reaction, critical strike, weapon familiarity (ruckblade)
*Feats* Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Cleave, Great Cleave, Greater Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Greater Weapon Specialization (ruckblade), Heroic Surge, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (ruckblade), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Resounding Blow, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Focus (ruckblade), Weapon Specialization (ruckblade)
*Skills* Climb +2, Intimidate +20, Jump +2, Knowledge (tactics) +18, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +10
*Possessions* masterwork ruckblade, chainmail, 3 masterwork javelins, masterwork short sword, 8 days rations, 6 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of greater black-blade venom.
-----
*Advanced Melee Smash (Ex):* The Cataphract captain receives a +3 bonus on melee damage.

*Tactical Aid (Ex):* As a full-round action, the Cataphract captain provides tactical aid to all of his allies (including himself) within sight and voice range of his position. This use of tactical aid requires an action point. This aid provides a +1 competence bonus on attack rolls. The bonus lasts for 5 rounds.

*Improved Reaction (Ex):* The Cataphract captain gains a +2 competence bonus on initiative checks.

*Critical Strike (Ex):* The Cataphract captain gains the ability to automatically confirm a threat as a critical hit when attacking with the weapon he has applied weapon specialization to, eliminating the need to make a roll to confirm the critical hit.


----------



## Garnfellow (Sep 12, 2004)

*Ruik, aka Coric*

So far I've been pretty happy with my attempts to use d20 Modern classes in my low-magic game. The following is an interpretation of an old PC. This character's player was in our campaign for a couple of years before he moved to Taiwan, where he's been for the last six years or so. He still participates via play-by-email, though his character has gradually faded into a supporting role.

However, because we've been just doing free-form roleplaying for the last few years, we never converted his old 2nd edition thief over to 3e. Here’s my first attempt, and I do think that a few d20M basic classes capture the eccentric, eclectic nature of this character far better than any combination of D&D classes.

=====

*Ruik:* male human Fast hero 4/Smart hero 3/Charismatic hero 2; CR 9; HD 4d8 plus 3d6 plus 2d6; hp 40; Init +8; Spd 30 ft; AC 24, touch 21, flat-footed 24; BAB +5; Grp +3; Atk/Full Atk +10 melee (1d4-2/19–20, dagger) or +11 ranged (1d4-2, sling); SA exploit weakness; SQ evasion, fast talk, linguist, uncanny dodge; SV Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +4; Str 6, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 14.

_Starting Occupation:_ Adventurer (Bluff, Spot are class skills).

_Skills and Feats_: Balance +9, Bluff +14, Craft (blacksmithing) +4, Decipher Script +5, Diplomacy +7, Disable Device +5, Disguise +7 (+9 acting), Escape Artist +7, Forgery +5, Gather Information +7, Hide +9, Knowledge (local) +8, Jump +2, Listen +1, Move Silently +9, Read/Write Language (Herachean), Read/Write Language (Tynan), Search +6, Sleight of Hand +11, Speak Language (ruckish), Spot +10, Tumble +11; Acrobatic, Alertness, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (sling).

*Exploit Weakness (Ex):* After 1 round of combat, Ruik can designate one opponent and try to find ways to gain an advantage by using brains over brawn. Ruik uses a move action and makes a DC 15 Intelligence check with a +3 bonus. If the check succeeds, for the rest of the combat Ruik uses his Intelligence bonus instead of either his Strength or Dexterity bonus on attack rolls as he finds ways to outthink his opponent and notices weaknesses in his opponent’s fighting style.

*Evasion (Ex):* If Ruik is exposed to any effect that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, he suffers no damage if he makes a successful saving throw.

*Fast-Talk (Ex):* Ruik has a way with words when attempting to con and deceive. With this talent, he applies a +2 competence bonus on any Bluff or Diplomacy checks he makes while attempting to lie, cheat, or otherwise bend the truth.

*Linguist (Ex):* Whenever Ruik encounters a new language, either spoken or written, that he does not know, he can make an Intelligence check to determine if he can understand it. The check is made with a +3 bonus. For a written language, the bonus applies to a Decipher Script check instead. The DC for the check depends on the situation. With this special ability, Ruik can glean enough meaning from a conversation or document to ascertain the basic message, but this ability in no way simulates actually being able to converse or fluently read and write in a given language. A single check covers roughly one minute of a spoken language or one page of a written language.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Ruik retains his Dexterity bonus to AC regardless of being caught flat-footed or struck by a hidden attacker. (Ruik still loses his Dexterity bonus to Defense if he is immobilized.)

_Possessions_: _dust of illusion_, masterwork studded leather armor, 2 masterwork daggers, masterwork sling.

_Physical Description:_ A small young man with longish wavy brown-blond hair.

_Personality Traits:_ Curious, enthusiastic, and excitable.

Often traveling under the name Coric, Ruik is a young, well-mannered lad in his mid twenties, prone to unexpected actions. Ruik is a worshipful Pentian and is free with both his coin and hospitality. He prefers dark hooded cloaks and enjoys intrigue and ideas. He has revealed that he is originally from the town of Covin on the coast. Ruik has a good aim with the sling, and can use a knife in close quarters. He also has an intense interest in languages, and is quick to latch on to new or unusual words; he has leaned how to read and write. Although adverse to violence, Ruik has shown increasing bravery and ingenuity in the face of danger. Ruik had a good friend and follower named Wyk, who was killed in the Geaunt's Tower. Ruik currently dwells in Lownell, where he keeps a watchful eye on Sir John the Bastard.


----------



## Garnfellow (Sep 13, 2004)

*Garnfellow 2.0*

And here’s Sir Will Garnfellow himself reimagined as a d20M character. It’s interesting how well the d20M class system fits the general feel of my campaign. Although Garnfellow is a pretty prominent figure, there was no need for him to carry any magical items whatsoever.

The Misdrect talent is from the d20 Modern Player's Companion.

=====

*Sir Will Garnfellow, the Lion of Upchurch:* male Charismatic Hero 5/Tough Hero 7; CR 12; HD 5d6+20 plus 7d10+38; hp 121; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 22, touch 15, flat-footed 22; BAB +7; Grp +8; Atk +9 melee (1d8+1/19–20, longsword); Full Atk +9/+4 melee (1d8+1/19–20, longsword); SQ charm, DR 2/—, favor, misdirect, remain conscious, robust; SV Fort +11, Ref +4, Will +3; Str 12, Dex 9, Con 18, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 16.

_Starting Occupation:_ Squire (Handle Animal and Ride are class skills).

_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +16, Diplomacy +13, Gather Information +13, Handle Animal +11, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (local) +15, Listen +6, Perform (oratory) +6, Perform (stringed instrument) +10, Profession (gambler) +5, Ride +14, Search +6, Sense Motive +4, Spot +7, Survival +7; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Combat Expertise, Dodge, Endurance, Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Trip, Mounted Combat, Persuasive, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.

*Charm (Ex):* Garnfellow gets a +5 competence bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks made to influence women. Garnfellow can only charm NPCs with attitudes of indifferent or better. The charm bonus can’t be used against characters who are unfriendly or hostile.

*Favor (Ex):* Garnfellow has the ability to acquire minor aid from anyone he meets. By making a favor check at a +5 bonus, Garnfellow can gain important information without going through the time and trouble of doing a lot of research. Favors can also be used to acquire the loan of equipment or documents, or to receive other minor assistance in the course of an adventure.

Garnfellow spends 1 action point to activate this talent. The DC is based on the scope of the favor being requested. Garnfellow can’t take 10 or 20 on this check, nor can he retry the check for the same (or virtually the same) favor.

*Misdirect (Ex):* Garnfellow can encourage opponents to ignore him by making himself appear to be harmless and unthreatening. The target must have an Intelligence score of 3 or higher to be susceptible to a misdirect attempt, must be within 30 feet of Garnfellow, and must be able to see, hear, and understand him. To misdirect a target, Garnfellow must use an attack action to make a DC 15 Charisma check adding his Charismatic level (+5) as a bonus. If the Charisma check succeeds, the target can try to resist.

The target resists the misdirection attempt by making a DC 18 Will saving throw. If the saving throw fails, the target pays no attention to Garnfellow, deciding that he is harmless, worthless, or otherwise not worthy of regard. The target completely ignores Garnfellow until the end of Garnfellow’s next turn. This allows Garnfellow to take actions of which the misdirected target is unaware. The effect ends immediately if Garnfellow performs any attack action.

Garnfellow can concentrate to keep a target misdirected for additional rounds. Garnfellow must spend an attack action on the task, and the target gets to make a new Will save each round. The effect ends when Garnfellow stops concentrating, or when the target succeeds on the save.

*Remain Conscious (Ex):* Garnfellow may continue to perform actions when he would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When Garnfellow’s hit points reach –1, he can perform as though he were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until he reaches –10 hit points (and dies) or his hit points return to 1 or higher. Garnfellow can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he thinks that doing so might prevent him from taking more damage.

_Possessions:_ masterwork chainmail, masterwork heavy steel shield, masterwork longsword, masterwork viol.

_Physical Description:_ A knight of great girth in his middle years, with a blond curly beard and mustache, wearing fine livery.

_Personality Traits:_ Garrulous, mirthful, and opportunistic.

Sir Will Garnfellow is known to frequent the Bristling Boar Inn of Heremac—though of late he can be found dutifully serving under Sir Hamral, Bailiff of Upchurch. A most lusty fellow, his appetites for food, ale, women, dice, story, and song are nigh insatiable. Garnfellow served as a household knight to the Baron of Bellenore for several years, but due to some undisclosed grievance, he fell into disfavor there. Garnfellow wields the sword Welsung; his shield bears the image of three rampant lions on an azure field; his battered old war-horse is named Justicar. Garnfellow plays the viol and is often accompanied by his trusty men-at-arms, the old veteran Nym and the young lad Bardolph.


----------



## Garnfellow (Sep 13, 2004)

*Typical Cataphracts*

Here I’ve built some standard representatives from King Tereus's own elite guard, the Cataphracts, using (slightly modified) d20 Modern classes.

======

*Cataphract Guard:* male ruck-man Strong hero 1; CR 1; HD 1d8+2; hp 10; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 15, touch 11, flat-footed 15; BAB +1; Grp +4; Atk/Full Atk +4 melee (2d4+5/18–20, ruckblade) or +1 ranged (1d6+3, javelin); SA melee smash; SQ low-light vision, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +1; Str 17, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +2*, Intimidate +2, Jump +2*, Knowledge (tactics) +1, Survival +2; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Simple Weapon Proficiency. * Includes –2 armor check penalty.

_Possessions_: ruckblade, chain shirt, 2 javelins, short sword, 8 days rations.

======

*Cataphract Veteran:* male ruck-man Strong hero 3; CR 3; HD 3d8+6; hp 23; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 17, touch 12, flat-footed 17; BAB +3; Grp +6; Atk/Full Atk +5 melee (2d4+10/18–20, ruckblade) or +3 ranged (1d6+3, javelin); SA improved melee smash; SQ low-light vision, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +2; Str 17, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +0*, Intimidate +4, Jump +0*, Knowledge (tactics) +3, Survival +2; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Power Attack, Simple Weapon Proficiency. * Includes -4 armor check penalty.

_Possessions_: masterwork ruckblade, masterwork chainmail, 2 javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.

======

*Cataphract Junior Sergeant:* male ruck-man Strong hero 3/Soldier 2; CR 5; HD 3d8+6 plus 2d10+4; hp 38; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 18, touch 13, flat-footed 18; BAB +4; Grp +8; Atk/Full Atk +8 melee (2d4+14/18–20, ruckblade) or +5 ranged (1d6+4, javelin); SA improved melee smash, weapon focus (ruckblade), weapon specialization (ruckblade); SQ low-light vision, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +2; Str 18, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +0*, Intimidate +6, Jump +1*, Knowledge (tactics) +3, Listen +3, Spot +3, Survival +2; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Power Attack, Simple Weapon Proficiency. * Includes -4 armor check penalty.

_Possessions_: masterwork ruckblade, masterwork chainmail, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.


----------



## Garnfellow (Sep 19, 2004)

*More Typical Cataphracts*

*Cataphract Senior Sergeant:* male ruck-man Strong hero 4/Soldier 3; CR 7; HD 4d8+8 plus 3d10+6; hp 52; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 21; BAB +6; Grp +10; Atk +10 melee (2d4+14/18–20, ruckblade); Full Atk +10/+5 melee (2d4+14/18–20, ruckblade) or +7/+2 ranged (1d6+4, javelin); SA improved melee smash, weapon focus (ruckblade), weapon specialization (ruckblade); SQ low-light vision, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 18, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats_: Climb -1*, Intimidate +8, Jump +1*, Knowledge (tactics) +3, Listen +4, Spot +4, Survival +4; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (heavy), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Cleave, Great Cleave, Power Attack, Simple Weapon Proficiency. * Includes -5 armor check penalty.

_Possessions_: masterwork ruckblade, masterwork ruckish chain, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.

======

*Cataphract Junior Officer:* male ruck-man Strong hero 5/Soldier 4; CR 9; HD 5d8+10 plus 4d10+8; hp 66; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 21; BAB +8; Grp +12; Atk +11 melee (2d4+17/18–20, ruckblade); Full Atk +11/+6 melee (2d4+17/18–20, ruckblade) or +9/+3 ranged (1d6+4, javelin); SA advanced melee smash, weapon focus (ruckblade), weapon specialization (ruckblade); SQ low-light vision, tactical aid, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 18, Dex 11, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats_: Climb -1*, Intimidate +10, Jump +1*, Knowledge (tactics) +3, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +6; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (heavy), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Cleave, Great Cleave, Power Attack, Power Critical (ruckblade), Simple Weapon Proficiency. * Includes -5 armor check penalty.

*Tactical Aid (Ex):* As a full-round action, the Cataphract provides tactical aid to all of his allies (including himself) within sight and voice range of his position. This use of tactical aid requires an action point. This aid provides a +1 competence bonus on attack rolls. The bonus lasts for 2 rounds.

_Possessions_: potion of _cure light wounds_, masterwork ruckblade, masterwork ruckish chain, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.

======

*Cataphract Senior Officer:* male ruck-man Strong hero 5/Tough hero 1/Soldier 5; CR 11; HD 5d8+10 plus 1d10+2 plus 5d10+10; hp 81; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 23, touch 17, flat-footed 23; BAB +8; Grp +12; Atk +11 melee (2d4+17/17–20, ruckblade); Full Atk +11/+6 melee (2d4+17/17–20, ruckblade) or +9/+3 ranged (1d6+4, javelin); SA advanced melee smash, improved critical (ruckblade), weapon focus (ruckblade), weapon specialization (ruckblade); SQ low-light vision, remain conscious, tactical aid, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +3; Str 18, Dex 11, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats_: Climb -1*, Intimidate +12, Jump +1*, Knowledge (tactics) +3, Listen +6, Spot +9, Survival +6; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (heavy), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Cleave, Great Cleave, Power Attack, Power Critical (ruckblade), Simple Weapon Proficiency. * Includes –5 armor check penalty.

*Remain Conscious:* The Cataphract gains the ability to continue to perform actions when he would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When the Cataphract’s hit points reach -1, he can perform as though he were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until he reaches -10 hit points (and dies) or the Cataphract’s hit points return to 1 or higher. The Cataphract can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he thinks that doing so might prevent him from taking more damage.

*Tactical Aid (Ex):* As a full-round action, the Cataphract provides tactical aid to all of his allies (including himself) within sight and voice range of his position. This use of tactical aid requires an action point. This aid provides a +1 competence bonus on attack rolls. The bonus lasts for 2 rounds.

_Possessions_: potion of _cure moderate wounds_, masterwork ruckblade, masterwork ruckish chain, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.

======

*Cataphract Captain:* male ruck-man Strong hero 5/Tough hero 3/Soldier 5; CR 13; HD 5d8+10 plus 3d10+6 plus 5d10+10; hp 96; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 24, touch 18, flat-footed 24; BAB +10; Grp +14; Atk +13 melee (2d4+17/17–20, ruckblade); Full Atk +13/+8 melee (2d4+17/17–20, ruckblade) or +11/+6 ranged (1d6+4, javelin); SA advanced melee smash, improved critical (ruckblade), weapon focus (ruckblade), weapon specialization (ruckblade); SQ DR 1/—, low-light vision, remain conscious, tactical aid, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +10, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 18, Dex 11, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats_: Climb -1*, Intimidate +14, Jump +1*, Knowledge (tactics) +4, Listen +6, Spot +11, Survival +8; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (heavy), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Overrun, Power Attack, Power Critical (ruckblade), Simple Weapon Proficiency. * Includes -5 armor check penalty.

*Remain Conscious:* The Cataphract gains the ability to continue to perform actions when he would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When the Cataphract’s hit points reach -1, he can perform as though he were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until he reaches -10 hit points (and dies) or the Cataphract’s hit points return to 1 or higher. The Cataphract can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he thinks that doing so might prevent him from taking more damage.

*Tactical Aid (Ex):* As a full-round action, the Cataphract provides tactical aid to all of his allies (including himself) within sight and voice range of his position. This use of tactical aid requires an action point. This aid provides a +1 competence bonus on attack rolls. The bonus lasts for 2 rounds.

_Possessions_: potion of _cure moderate wounds_, potion of _haste_, masterwork ruckblade, masterwork ruckish chain, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.


----------



## Garnfellow (Sep 21, 2004)

*Typical Black-Blade Troops*

The Black-Blades are the shock troops of King Tereus’s army. Although formidable in their own right, they are not as well trained as the Cataphract units.

=====

*Black-Blade Trooper:* male ruck-man Strong hero 1; CR 1; HD 1d8+1; hp 5; Init -1; Spd 30 ft; AC 14, touch 10, flat-footed 14; BAB +1; Grp +3; Atk/Full Atk +3 melee (2d4+4/18–20, ruckblade)  or +0 ranged (1d6+2, javelin); SA melee smash; SQ low-light vision, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +2, Ref -1, Will +0; Str 15, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +0*, Intimidate +1, Jump +0*, Survival +1; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (Light), Simple Weapons Proficiency. *Includes a -2 armor check penalty.

_Possessions:_ ruckblade, chain shirt, 2 javelins, short sword, 8 days rations.

=====

*Black-Blade Veteran:* male ruck-man Strong hero 2/Tough hero 1; CR 3; HD 2d8+2 plus 1d10+1; hp 17; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 17, touch 12, flat-footed 17; BAB +2; Grp +4; Atk/Full Atk +6 melee (2d4+4/18–20, ruckblade)  or +1 ranged (1d6+2, javelin); SA melee smash; SQ low-light vision, remain conscious, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +4, Ref -1, Will +0; Str 15, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb -2*, Intimidate +3, Jump -2*, Spot +1, Survival +2; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (ruckblade). *Includes a -4 armor check penalty.

*Remain Conscious (Ex):* The trooper can continue to perform actions when he would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When the trooper’s hit points reach -1, the trooper can perform as though he were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until the trooper reaches -10 hit points (and dies) or the trooper’s hit points return to 1 or higher. The trooper can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he thinks that doing so might prevent him from taking more damage.

_Possessions:_ masterwork ruckblade, masterwork chainmail, 2 javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.

=====

*Black-Blade Sergeant:* male ruck-man Strong hero 4/Tough hero 1; CR 5; HD 4d8+4 plus 1d10+1; hp 28; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 18, touch 13, flat-footed 18; BAB +4; Grp +7; Atk/Full Atk +6 melee (2d4+12/18–20, ruckblade)  or +4 ranged (1d6+3, javelin); SA improved melee smash; SQ low-light vision, remain conscious, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +1; Str 16, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +0*, Intimidate +4, Jump -1*, Spot +1, Survival +2; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium), Power Attack, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (ruckblade). *Includes a -4 armor check penalty.

*Remain Conscious (Ex):* The trooper can continue to perform actions when he would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When the trooper’s hit points reach -1, the trooper can perform as though he were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until the trooper reaches -10 hit points (and dies) or the trooper’s hit points return to 1 or higher. The trooper can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he thinks that doing so might prevent him from taking more damage.

_Possessions:_ potion of _cure serious wounds_, masterwork ruckblade, masterwork chainmail, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.

=====

*Black-Blade Junior Officer:* male ruck-man Strong hero 5/Tough hero 2; CR 7; HD 5d8+5 plus 2d10+2; hp 40; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 20, touch 14, flat-footed 20; BAB +6; Grp +9; Atk +8 melee (2d4+13/18–20, ruckblade); Full Atk +8/+3 melee (2d4+13/18–20, ruckblade)   or +6/+1 ranged (1d6+3, javelin); SA advanced melee smash; SQ low-light vision, remain conscious, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +6, Ref +0, Will +1; Str 16, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb -1*, Intimidate +5, Jump -2*, Spot +1, Survival +3; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (Heavy)  Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium), Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (ruckblade). *Includes a -4 armor check penalty.

*Remain Conscious (Ex):* The trooper can continue to perform actions when he would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When the trooper’s hit points reach -1, the trooper can perform as though he were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until the trooper reaches -10 hit points (and dies) or the trooper’s hit points return to 1 or higher. The trooper can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he thinks that doing so might prevent him from taking more damage.

_Possessions:_ potion of _cure serious wounds_, potion of _heroism_, masterwork ruckblade, masterwork ruckish chain, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.

=====

*Black-Blade Officer:* male ruck-man Strong hero 6/Tough hero 3; CR 9; HD 6d8+6 plus 3d10+3; hp 52; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 21; BAB +8; Grp +11; Atk +9 melee (2d4+15/18–20, ruckblade); Full Atk +9/+4 melee (2d4+15/18–20, ruckblade)   or +9/+4 ranged (1d6+3, javelin); SA advanced melee smash; SQ DR 1/—, low-light vision, remain conscious, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 16, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb -1*, Intimidate +6, Jump -2*, Spot +2, Survival +3; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (Heavy)  Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium), Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, Power Critical (ruckblade), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (ruckblade). *Includes a -4 armor check penalty.

*Remain Conscious (Ex):* The trooper can continue to perform actions when he would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When the trooper’s hit points reach -1, the trooper can perform as though he were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until the trooper reaches -10 hit points (and dies) or the trooper’s hit points return to 1 or higher. The trooper can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he thinks that doing so might prevent him from taking more damage.

_Possessions:_ potion of _cure serious wounds_, potion of _haste_, masterwork ruckblade, masterwork ruckish chain, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.

=====

*Black-Blade Captain:* male ruck-man Strong hero 8/Tough hero 3; CR 11; HD 8d8+8 plus 3d10+3; hp 63; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 22, touch 16, flat-footed 22; BAB +10; Grp +13; Atk +11 melee (2d4+15/18–20, ruckblade); Full Atk +11/+6 melee (2d4+15/18–20, ruckblade) or +11/+6 ranged (1d6+3, javelin); SA advanced melee smash; SQ DR 1/—, extreme effort, low-light vision, remain conscious, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 16, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Starting Occupation:_ Ruckish Conscript (Intimidate, Survival are class skills).

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb -1*, Intimidate +7, Jump -2*, Spot +2, Survival +4; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (Heavy), Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium), Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, Power Critical (ruckblade), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (ruckblade). *Includes a -4 armor check penalty.

*Extreme Effort (Ex):* The trooper can push himself to make an extreme effort. The effort must relate either to a Strength check or a Strength-based skill check. The effort requires a full-round action and provides a +2 bonus on the check.

*Remain Conscious (Ex):* The trooper can continue to perform actions when he would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When the trooper’s hit points reach -1, the trooper can perform as though he were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until the trooper reaches -10 hit points (and dies) or the trooper’s hit points return to 1 or higher. The trooper can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he thinks that doing so might prevent him from taking more damage.

_Possessions:_ potion of _cure moderate wounds_, potion of _haste_, potion of _heroism_, masterwork ruckblade, masterwork ruckish chain, 2 masterwork javelins, short sword, 8 days rations, 4 flasks of ruckish fire, 2 doses of black-blade venom.


----------



## Garnfellow (Sep 25, 2004)

*Purer Grundy*

Here's the latest PC to join the group. Purer is an expert healer and apothecary, a devotee of St. Iseltis. A few of his healing spells, such as panacea and close wounds, are from the Miniatures Handbook.

=====

*Purer Grundy:* male human cleric 9; CR 9; HD 9d8+9; hp 49; Init +1; Spd 20 ft; AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18; BAB +6; Grp +5; Atk +5 melee (1d8-1, heavy mace); Full Atk +5/+0 melee (1d8-1, heavy mace); SA spells, turn undead; SV Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +9; Str 8, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 11.

_Skills and Feats: _Balance -3_, _Bluff +0, Climb -4, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +0, Handle Animal +6, Heal +10, Hide -2, Jump -4, Knowledge (Religion) +3, Listen +3, Move Silently -2, Profession (Herbalist) +6, Ride +4, Search +2, Sense Motive +3, Spellcraft +12, Spot +3, Swim -8; Brew Potion, Combat Casting, Empower Spell, Reach Spell, Scribe Scroll.

_Spells Prepared_ (6/6/6/4/3/2, DC 13 + spell level): 0—_create water_, _cure minor wounds_, _guidance_, _light_, _resistance_, _virtue_; 1—_bless_, _cure light wounds_* (2), _obscuring mist_, _remove fear_, _sanctuary_; 2—_aid_, _bull’s strength_, _bear’s endurance_, _cure moderate wounds_*, _remove paralysis_, _silence_; 3—_close wounds_, _cure serious wounds_*, _magic vestment_, _prayer_; 4—_cure critical wounds_* (2), _panacea_; 5—_flame strike_, _mass cure light wounds_*. * Domain spell. Domains: Good (cast Good spells as 10th-level cleric) and Healing (cast Healing spells as 10th-level cleric).

A man of average height and weight in his early thirties, but with snow-white hair. Purer wears a chainmail hauberk and bears a mace, but he is also a skilled healer and animal handler. Purer is a former man-at-arms from Brehon, a small village near Canglen. Purer is a blessed man, able to work miracles through the intercessions of his patron, St. Iseltis, "the Little Abbess of Clowes."

_Possessions:_ _+2 chainmail_, potions of cure _serious wounds_ (2), potion of _water breathing_, flask of ruckish fire, potion of _bull's strength_, potion of _cure light wounds_.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 2, 2004)

*Hraust, Dragon of the Sheldings*

The following is a unique dragon built using _Grim Tales's_ excellent “Creature Creation” rules. Hraust is the only dragon known to exist in our campaign, and one is more than plenty. Hraust also has a couple of epic feats, as befitting a monster of its stature.

=====

*Hraust, Dragon of the Sheldings:* unique dragon; CR 28; Gargantuan Dragon; HD 30d12+240; hp 457; Init +8; Spd 60 ft, fly 120 ft (clumsy); AC 30, touch 6, flat-footed 30; BAB +30; Grp +57; Atk +41 melee (4d6+15/18-20/x3, bite); Full Atk +41 melee (4d6+15/18-20/x3, bite) and +41 melee (2d8+7, 2 claws) and +41 melee (2d6+7 and poison, tail sting); Space/Reach 20 ft/15 ft (20 ft with bite); SA augmented critical, breath weapon, crush 4d6+22, dominate, frightful presence, poison; SQ blindsense, damage reduction 15/epic, fast healing 10, immunities, keen senses, scent, spell resistance 38; SV Fort +25, Ref +17, Will +22; Str 40, Dex 10, Con 26, Int 17, Wis 21, Cha 20.

_Skills_: Bluff +20, Escape Artist +15, Hide +21, Intimidate +34, Jump +30, Knowledge (geography) +18, Listen +38, Move Silently +30, Search +36, Sense Motive +20, Spot +38, Survival +35 (+37 to find or follow tracks, or to keep from getting lost or to avoid natural hazards), Swim +30.

_Feats_: Ability Focus (breath weapon), Blind-Fight, Cleave, Dire Charge, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Improved Sunder, Multiattack, Power Attack, Snatch, Superior Initiative.

*Augmented Critical (Ex):* Hraust’s bite threatens a critical hit on a natural attack roll of 18–20, dealing triple damage on a successful critical hit.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* As a standard action, Hraust can breathe a 60-foot cone of venomous fire once every 1d4 rounds, damage 20d10 fire, Reflex DC 35 half. Victims taking fire damage may also be affected by the poison (Fortitude DC 35, initial damage —, secondary damage 3d4 Con). The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Crush (Ex):* As a standard action Hraust may attempt to land on Medium size or smaller opponents, using its whole body to crush them. A crush attack affects as many creatures as can fit under Hraust’s body. Creatures in the affected area must succeed on a DC 33 Reflex save or be pinned, automatically taking 4d6+22 bludgeoning damage during the next round unless Hraust moves off them. If Hraust chooses to maintain the pin, treat it as a normal grapple attack. Pinned opponents take damage from the crush each round if they don’t escape.

*Dominate (Su):* Hraust can crush an opponent’s will just by looking onto his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that Hraust must use a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone Hraust targets must succeed on a DC 30 Will save or fall instantly under the dragon’s influence as though by a _dominate person_ spell (caster level 20th). The ability has a range of 90 feet. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Frightful Presence (Ex):* Hraust can unsettle foes with its mere presence. The ability takes effect automatically whenever Hraust attacks or charges. Creatures within a radius of 360 feet are subject to the effect if they have fewer than 30 HD. A potentially affected creature that succeeds on a DC 30 Will save remains immune to Hraust’s frightful presence for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based. On a failure, creatures with 4 or less HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with 5 or more HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 33, initial and secondary damage 1d10 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Blindsense (Ex):* Hraust can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 60 feet. Opponents Hraust can’t actually see still have total concealment against the dragon.

*Keen Senses (Ex):* Hraust sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 120 feet.

*Immunities (Ex):* Hraust is immune to _sleep_ and _paralysis_ effects.

*Scent (Ex):* Hraust can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.

_Physical Description: _A sinewy, serpentine horror over forty feet long, with small legs and wings, a barbed tail, and dark red-black scales.

Hraust is a terror out of ancient legend, a dragon that slumbers in its lair high in the Shelding Mountains, emerging only once every few centuries to wreck havoc on the surrounding lands. Records of Hraust date back to the Tynan Empire, and it has appeared since then to terrorize ruck-man, Karg, and Pentian alike. It is said that the great St. Tolbert was able to drive Hraust off the last time the dragon awoke -- over two centuries ago.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 17, 2004)

*The Theraltean Guardian*

As the PCs are contemplating an assault on Hecatesseus's lair, I've started detailing the wizard's cavern complex, which is filled with the requisite magical traps and guardians. The following monster is one such detail.

Hecatesseus discovered the Theraltean Guardian while traveling in distant lands, as he sought the means to reanimate the fallen Colossus of the Limites. While hunting around some ancient Tynan ruins, Hecatesseus chanced upon a strange tomb fashioned in the Aeptean manner; protecting the tomb was the Theraltean Guardian. Hecatesseus managed to subdue the horror and had it transported at great expense to his mountain fastness, where he had constructed a maze to house this terrible find. A trap plunges unwary intruders into this maze, where they are stalked by the relentless Theraltean Guardian.

The Guardian was created by taking a minotaur, adding 6 levels of fighter, adding the Mummified template from _Savage Species_, then adding the Spellstitched template from _Monster Manual II, _and finally the swarm-shifter template from _Libris Mortis_. The Improved Toughness feat is from the _Complete Warrior_.

====

*The Theraltean Guardian:* swarm-shifter spellstiched mummified minotaur fighter 6; CR 15; Large Undead (Augmented Monstrous Humanoid, Shapechanger); HD 6d12+6 plus 6d12+6; hp 90; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 26, touch 9, flat-footed –; BAB +12; Grp +27; Atk +17 melee (2d6+19/19–20 and mummy rot, gore); Full Atk +17 melee (2d6+19/19–20 and mummy rot, gore) and +11 melee (2d6+11 and mummy rot, slam); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SA despair, mummy rot, powerful charge, spell-like abilities; SQ damage reduction 10/magic silver, darkvision 60 ft, natural cunning, scent, spell resistance 20, swarm form, turn resistance +2, undead traits, vulnerability to fire; AL LE; SV Fort +9, Ref +9, Will +14; Str 32, Dex 10, Con –, Int 3, Wis 20, Cha 20.

_Skills_: Concentration +5, Intimidate +14, Jump +14, Listen +11, Search +3, Spot +11.

_Feats_: Combat Casting, Improved Critical (gore)*, Improved Natural Attack (gore)*, Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness*, Power Attack*, Track, Weapon Focus (gore)*, Weapon Specialization (gore)*. *Reflected in the statistics above.

*Despair (Su):* At the mere sight of the Guardian, the viewer must succeed on a DC 21 Will save or be paralyzed with fear for 1d4 rounds. Whether or not the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected again by the same mummy’s despair ability for 24 hours.

*Mummy Rot (Su):* Supernatural disease—slam or gore, Fortitude DC 21, incubation period 1 minute; damage 1d6 Con and 1d6 Cha.

Unlike normal diseases, mummy rot continues until the victim reaches Constitution 0 (and dies) or is cured as described below.

Mummy rot is a powerful curse, not a natural disease. A character attempting to cast any conjuration (healing) spell on a creature afflicted with mummy rot must succeed on a DC 20 caster level check, or the spell has no effect on the afflicted character.

To eliminate mummy rot, the curse must first be broken with _break enchantment_ or _remove curse_ (requiring a DC 20 caster level check for either spell), after which a caster level check is no longer necessary to cast healing spells on the victim, and the mummy rot can be magically cured as any normal disease.

An afflicted creature who dies of mummy rot shrivels away into sand and dust that blow away into nothing at the first wind.

*Powerful Charge (Ex):* The Guardian typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the beast to make a single gore attack with a +17 attack bonus that deals 4d6+24 points of damage and mummy rot.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 2/day—_blindness/deafness_ (DC 17), _darkness_, _obscuring mist_, _ray of enfeeblement_; 1/day—_bestow curse_ (DC 19), _eyebite_ (DC 21), _fear_ (DC 19), _ray of exhaustion_ (DC 18), _vampiric touch_, _wall of stone_ (DC 20), _waves of fatigue_. Caster level 12th.

*Natural Cunning (Ex):* Although the Guardian is not especially intelligent, it possesses innate cunning and logical ability. This gives it immunity to _maze_ spells, prevents it from ever becoming lost, and enables it to track enemies. Further, it is never caught flat-footed.

*Scent (Ex):* The Guardian can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.

*Swarm Form (Su):* The Guardian is able to turn into a swarm of undead sand at will. Changing shape to or from the swarm form is a standard action that infuses the Guardian with negative energy and heals 12 hit points. The Guardian cannot change from swarm form to its normal form in an area where its body could not normally fit. As with the _alter self_ spell, the Guardian’s items are absorbed into the swarm form and provide no benefit. When it would normally be dispersed due to damage taken, the swarm reverts to the Guardian’s normal form and is destroyed. Although the use of this ability is a supernatural effect, remaining in one form or another is not supernatural, and the Guardian in swarm form does not change into its normal shape in an _antimagic field_. _True seeing_ and similar magic reveals both forms.

*Turn Resistance (Ex):* The Guardian is treated as a 14 Hit Dice undead for purposes of turn, rebuke, command, or bolster attempts.

*Undead Traits:* Immune to all mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects or is harmless. Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage to physical ability scores, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or death from massive damage. Cannot be raised, and resurrection works only if willing.

*Vulnerability to Fire (Ex):* The Guardian takes half again as much (+50%) damage as normal from fire attacks.

_Possessions_: _+4 studded leather armor._

_Physical Description: _A shambling nightmare with a bull's head and red baleful eyes, strange glyphs etched onto every inch of its tattered yellowed wrappings and carved into its massive horns.

_Tactics:_


*Round 1:* All characters viewing the Guardian must save against its despair effect. The Guardian uses its Powerful Charge against the first fighter it sees.

*Round 2:* The guardian casts _waves of fatigue_ at the front line (30 ft, cone shaped burst, causes all living creatures to become fatigued. A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a –2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity.)

*Round 3:* The Guardian uses _eyebite_ against the nearest target. (55 ft, DC 21 Fort save, sickened for 2 hours. A sickened creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.)

*Round 4, 5, and 6: *Targets new character with _eyebite_ and attack same target or, if unavailable, a new one, with gore.

If the Guardian is reduced to less than 40 hit points, it will assume swarm form (healing 12 hp) and then move into the space of the nearest character.

If the Guardian is successfully turned it will fall back, assume swarm form, and pretend to have been destroyed.

*The Theraltean Guardian, Sand Swarm Form:* swarm-shifter spellstiched mummified minotaur fighter 6; CR 15; Fine Undead (Augmented Monstrous Humanoid, Shapechanger, Swarm); HD 6d12+6 plus 6d12+6; hp 90; Init +6; Spd fly 60 ft (perfect); AC 33, touch 25, flat-footed —; BAB +12; Grp —; Atk/Full Atk swarm (3d6, swarm); Space/Reach 10 ft/0 ft; SA distraction, swarm; SQ damage reduction 10/magic silver, darkvision 60 ft, hive mind, immune to weapon damage, natural cunning, scent, spell resistance 20, swarm form, swarm traits, turn resistance +2, undead traits, vulnerability to fire; AL LE; SV Fort +9, Ref +18, Will +14; Str 14, Dex 22, Con —, Int 3, Wis 20, Cha 20.

_Skills_: Concentration +5, Disguise +5 (+15 when acting like inanimate sand), Intimidate +10, Jump +5, Listen +11, Search +3, Spot +11.

*Hive Mind (Ex):* Immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as _disintegrate_), with the exception of effects that command, control, turn, rebuke, bolster, or destroy undead specifically. While in swarm form the Guardian is affected by turn and rebuke attempts as a 14 HD creature.

*Swarm Traits:* Not subject to critical hits or flanking. Never staggered or reduced to a dying state by damage. Cannot be tripped, grappled, or bull rushed, and they cannot grapple an opponent. A swarm takes half again as much damage (+50%) from spells or effects that affect an area, such as splash weapons and many evocation spells.

While in sand swarm form the Guardian is susceptible to high winds such as that created by a _gust of wind_ spell. For purposes of determining the effects of wind on a swarm, treat the swarm as a creature of the same size as its constituent creatures.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 30, 2004)

*Reginald the Penitent 2.0*

This is my second pass at statting out Sir Reginald. The first time I used some levels in the Divine Agent prestige class from the _Manual of the Planes_, which really didn't quite capture this NPC. For this revised version, I instead used the Pious Templar prestige class from _Complete Divine_, which seems to better model my vision of Reginald. The True Believer feat, which gives Reginald a +2 bonus on 1 saving throw/day, is also from _Complete Divine_.

I had also forgotten that Reginald now bears the enchanted sword _Invictus_, a gift from Mendelor, who had in turn won it by overcoming a supernatural ordeal. I built Invictus using the nifty spell-slot item creation system from MEG's _Artificer's Handbook_. I highly recommend this book if you're looking to design unique magic items.

=====

*Sir Reginald the Penitent:* male human Pal 13/Pious Templar 3; CR 16; HD 13d10+39 plus 3d10+9; hp 144; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 22, touch 11, flat-footed 22; BAB +16; Grp +17; Atk +19 melee (1d6+4/17–20, Invictus, _+1 axiomatic short sword_); Full Atk +19/+14/+9 melee (1d6+4/17–20, Invictus, _+1 axiomatic short sword_); SA smite evil 4/day, spells, turn undead; SQ aura of courage, aura of good, damage reduction 1/—, _detect evil_, divine grace, divine health, lay on hands, mettle, _remove disease_ 3/week, _special mount_; AL LG; SV Fort +17, Ref +8, Will +12; Str 13, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 16.

_Skills:_ Concentration +8, Craft (swordmaking) +6, Diplomacy +10, Handle Animal +8, Heal +10, Knowledge (religion) +9, Profession (monastic) +6, Ride +10, Sense Motive +6.

_Feats:_ Blind-Fight, Ride-By Attack, True Believer, Spirited Charge, Mounted Combat, Improved Critical (short sword), Weapon Focus (short sword), Weapon Specialization (short sword).

*Smite Evil (Su):* 4/day, Reginald may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. He adds +4 to his attack roll and deals +16 extra points of damage. If Reginald accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for that day.

*Turn Undead (Su):* Reginald may use this ability 6 times per day with a +2 synergy bonus. He turns undead as a 9th-level cleric.

*Aura of Courage (Su):* Reginald is immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of him gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects. This ability functions while Reginald is conscious, but not if he is unconscious or dead.

*Aura of Good (Ex):* Reginald’s aura of good is of overwhelming power.

*Detect Evil (Sp): *At will, Reginald can use _detect evil_, as the spell.

*Divine Health (Ex): *Reginald is immune to all diseases, including supernatural and magical diseases.

*Lay on Hands (Su):* Reginald can heal wounds (his own or those of others) by touch. Each day he can heal 15 hit points of damage. Reginald may choose to divide his healing among multiple recipients, and he doesn’t have to use it all at once. Using lay on hands is a standard action.

Alternatively, Reginald can use any or all of this healing power to deal damage to undead creatures. Using lay on hands in this way requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. Reginald decides how many of his daily allotment of points to use as damage after successfully touching an undead creature.

*Mettle (Su):* Reginald's special blessing allows him to shrug off magical effects that would otherwise harm him. If Reginald makes a successful Will or Fortitude saving throw that would normally reduce the spell's effect, he suffers no effect from the spell at all. Only those spells with a Saving Throw entry of "Will partial," "Fortitude half," or similar entries can be negated through this ability.

*Remove Disease (Sp):* Reginald can produce a _remove disease_ effect, as the spell, three times per week.

*Special Mount (Sp): *Once per day, as a full-round action, Reginald may magically call a heavy warhorse from the celestial realms. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell. The mount immediately appears adjacent to Reginald and remains for 24 hours; it may be dismissed at any time as a free action.

_Paladin Spells Prepared_ (2/2/1, DC 12 + spell level): 1—_divine favor_, _sanctuary_; 2—_bull’s strength, resist energy_; 3—_prayer_. Reginald casts these spells as a 6th-level cleric.

_Pious Templar Spells Prepared_ (2/1, DC 12 + spell level): 1—_bless_, _cure light wounds_; 2—_shield other_. Reginald casts spells as a 3rd-level cleric.

_Physical Description:_ A tall, powerfully-built young man in his thirties with a lean, handsome face and bright, piercing eyes. His blond hair is cut in the tonsure of a monk. His clothes are clean but plain.

_Personality Traits:_ Devoted, kind, and humble.

_Possessions_: INVICTUS, _+1 axiomatic short sword,_ _+2 chainmail_, _+2 large steel shield_, _+1 ring of protection_.

*Invicus:* A two-edged short sword of antique design, with a sharp cutting blade and a rounded point unsuitable for stabbing. The blade is made of patterned iron, giving the metal a marbled appearance. The blade and hilt are decorated with fine goldwork designs of branches and leaves. The word INUICTVS is etched onto the blade. This _+1 axiomatic short sword_ grants its wielder protection from cutting or piercing weapons. Its wielder gains damage reduction 10/bludgeoning whenever the unsheathed sword is held.

Sir Reginald is a knight-errant and a devout servant of the Five. Reginald has traveled the Frounter for many years, performing good deeds and battling evil.


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 4, 2004)

*Ruckish Hordes!*

AEG’s excellent _World’s Largest Dungeon_ introduces the Horde subtype, which is like a Swarm of 30 Medium humanoids. (Evidently an issue of Dragon Magazine features the similar Mob subtype.) This strikes me as a very clever d20 mechanic for modeling oodles of mooks.

=====

*Black-Blade Squadron:* horde of 30 ruck-men Strong heroes 1; CR 12; Medium Humanoid (ruck, horde); HD 30d8+30; hp 165; Init -1; Spd 30 ft; AC 14, touch 10, flat-footed 14; BAB +30; Grp +36; Atk/Full Atk +32 melee (6d4+12/18–20, ruckblades) or +30 ranged (3d6+6, javelins); Space/Reach 20 ft/5 ft; SA melee smash; SQ horde traits, low-light vision, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +2, Ref -1, Will +0; Str 15, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +0*, Intimidate +1, Jump +0*, Survival +1; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Simple Weapons Proficiency. * Includes –2 armor check penalty.

*Horde Traits:* A horde has no clear front or back and no discernible anatomy, so it is not subject to critical hits or flanking. Reducing a horde to 0 hit points or lower causes it to break up, though damage taken until that point does not degrade its ability to attack or resist attack. Hordes are never staggered or reduced to a dying state by damage. Also, they cannot be tripped, grappled, bull rushed, or grappled by an opponent.

A horde is immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as _disintegrate_), with the exception of mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects). A horde takes twice as much damage from spells or effects that affect an area, such as splash weapons and many evocation spells.

A horde rendered unconscious by means of nonlethal damage becomes disorganized and dispersed, and does not reform until its hit points exceed its nonlethal damage.

=====

*Cataphract Squadron:* horde of 30 ruck-men Strong heroes 1; CR 13; Medium Humanoid (ruck, horde); HD 30d8+60; hp 300; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 15, touch 11, flat-footed 15; BAB +30; Grp +37; Atk/Full Atk +33 melee (6d4+15/18–20, ruckblades) or +30 ranged (3d6+9, javelins); Space/Reach 20 ft/5 ft; SA melee smash; SQ horde traits, low-light vision, weapon familiarity (ruckblade); SV Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +1; Str 17, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +2*, Intimidate +2, Jump +2*, Knowledge (tactics) +1, Survival +2; Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Simple Weapon Proficiency. * Includes –2 armor check penalty.

*Horde Traits:* A horde has no clear front or back and no discernible anatomy, so it is not subject to critical hits or flanking. Reducing a horde to 0 hit points or lower causes it to break up, though damage taken until that point does not degrade its ability to attack or resist attack. Hordes are never staggered or reduced to a dying state by damage. Also, they cannot be tripped, grappled, bull rushed, or grappled by an opponent.

A horde is immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as _disintegrate_), with the exception of mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects). A horde takes twice as much damage from spells or effects that affect an area, such as splash weapons and many evocation spells.

A horde rendered unconscious by means of nonlethal damage becomes disorganized and dispersed, and does not reform until its hit points exceed its nonlethal damage.


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 11, 2004)

*The Goliath that Burns*

The following monster is an advanced bronze golem developed by Hecatesseus in preparation for reanimating the Colossus itself. The PCs have recently learned of the existence of this monster and will possibly tangle with it next session.

Bronze golems first appeared in the blue-box Moldvay/Cook Expert set. With the help of Cthulhudrew over on the Creature Catalog forums, we developed a nice 3e conversion of the bronze golem, if I do say so myself.

======

_A towering bronze figure, nearly 16 ft high, and fashioned as an ancient warrior in antique armor. The air around its metal form shimmers and blurs as if heated by an incredible fire._

*The Goliath that Burns ________ CR 15*
Advanced bronze golem
N Huge construct (fire)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision; Listen +0, Spot +0
-----
*AC* 22, touch 8, flat-footed 22
*hp* 205 (30 HD); *DR* 10/adamantine
*Immune* fire, magic
*For*t +10, *Ref* +10, *Will*+10
*Weakness* vulnerability to cold
-----
*Spd* 25 ft
*Melee* 2 slams +28 (3d10+10 and 1d10 heat)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +20; *Grp* +38
*Atk Options* heat
-----
*Abilities* Str 30, Dex 10, Con –, Int –, Wis 11, Cha 1
*SQ* construct traits, fiery blood
-----
*Construct Traits* The Goliath is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The Goliath is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the Goliath cannot be _raised_ or _resurrected_.
*Fiery Blood (Su):* Anyone scoring damage on the Goliath with a piercing or slashing melee weapon must make a DC 25 Reflex save or take 2d6 points of damage from the fiery “blood” spurting out of the wound. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Heat (Su)* The merest touch of the Goliath is searing hot. Those hit by the Goliath’s slam attack take 1d10 points of heat damage. Creatures hitting the Goliath with natural weapons or unarmed attacks take heat damage as though hit by the Goliath’s slam attack.
*Immunity to Magic (Ex):* The Goliath is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance. In addition, certain spells and effects function differently against the creature, as noted below.
A cold effect that deals more than 30 points of damage slows it (as the _slow_ spell) for 1d6 rounds, with no saving throw. A magical attack that deals fire damage breaks any slow effect on the Goliath and heals 1 point of damage for each 3 points of damage the attack would otherwise deal. If the amount of healing would cause the Goliath to exceed its full normal hit points, it gains any excess as temporary hit points. The Goliath gets no saving throw against fire effects.


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 18, 2004)

*Laconic Centurion 2.0*

After some experimenting, I decided I wanted to make Hecatesseus’s Laconic Centurion a little tougher. A lesson learned here might be that Monte Cook’s Construct Creature template really shouldn’t be used on a creature with class levels -- without Intelligence you lose all the feats, skills, and abilities that make class levels dangerous.

So using the first attempt as inspiration, I took a second crack at designing a construct warrior from the ground up, adding HD, the Wounding special attack, and the Fast Healing and Hardness special qualities.

Which makes me wonder, shouldn’t all constructs have Hardness instead of Damage Reduction, like animated objects or caryatid columns?

=====

*Laconic Centurion of Hecatesseus:* CR 10; Medium Construct; HD 15d10+20; hp 102; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 23, touch 9, flat-footed 23; BAB +10; Grp +16; Atk +18 melee (1d8+7/19–20 plus wounding, longsword); Full Atk +18/+13 melee (1d8+7/19–20 plus wounding, longsword); SA breath weapon, wounding; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 10, hardness 5, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 24, Dex 8, Con –, Int –, Wis 8, Cha 2.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Sleep gas cone, 60 feet, every 1d4 rounds (but no more than five times per day); DC 21 Fortitude save or fall asleep for 1d10 minutes. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +4 racial bonus.

*Wounding (Su):* Any living creature damaged by the Centurion’s longsword continues to bleed, losing 1 hit point per round thereafter. Multiple wounds from such attacks result in cumulative bleeding loss. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of a _cure_ spell or some other healing magic. The wounding is a supernatural ability of the Centurion, not of the weapon.

*Construct Traits:* The Centurion is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The Centurion is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the Centurion cannot be _raised_ or _resurrected_.

*Hardness (Ex):* Whenever the Centurion takes damage, subtract 5 from the damage. Only damage in excess of its hardness is deducted from the Centurion's hit points. Acid, force, and sonic attacks ignore hardness.

_Physical Description:_ A Laconic Centurion appears to be a stylized metal sculpture of an ancient warrior. The figure and its equipment are all made of bronze. The Centurion is depicted as wearing an antique cuirass, leg armor, and a plumed helmet that covers its entire face. A Centurion carries a large, rectangular shield and a heavy sword.


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 18, 2004)

*The Refulgent Scourge of Hecatesseus*

I was a big fan of the 3e _Fiend Folio_, if only for introducing the extremely useful Swarm subtype. It’s the sort of new mechanic so clever you wonder why it was never thought of before. And in the _Tome of Horrors II_, EnWorld’s own Boz introduces his warden jacks, which are a swarm of little constructs.

I really liked the concept of a construct swarm, so I developed the following little critter. The Reflexive Spell Resistance and Penetration abilities were stolen from other monsters in the _Fiend Folio_.

=====

*The Refulgent Scourge of Hecatesseus:* CR 12; Tiny Construct (Swarm); HD 30d10; hp 165; Init +2; Spd 5 ft, fly 30 ft (poor); AC 19, touch 14, flat-footed 17; BAB +20; Grp —; Atk/Full Atk swarm (5d6 and 1d4 Int, swarm); Space/Reach 10 ft/0 ft; SA distraction, Intelligence damage, penetration; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, half damage from slashing and piercing, _reflective spell resistance_ 23, swarm traits; AL N; SV Fort +10, Ref +12, Will +5; Str 8, Dex 14, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1.

*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature vulnerable to the Scourge’s damage that begins its turn with the Scourge in its square is nauseated for 1 round; a DC 25 Fortitude save negates the effect. Spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of a swarm requires a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level). Using skills that involve patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Intelligence Damage (Su): *The swirling, bedazzling mass of the Scourge’s swarm attack deals 1d4 points of Intelligence damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Intelligence 0 by the swarm cannot think and is helpless, unconscious in a coma-like stupor. This is a mind-affecting ability.

*Penetration (Su):* The swarm attack of the Scourge penetrates damage reduction as if it were an adamantine weapon.

*Construct Traits:* The Scourge is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The Scourge is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the Scourge cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Reflective Spell Resistance (Sp):* The Scourge has a special type of spell resistance that causes any targeted spell it successfully resists to bounce off and reflect back at the caster. The caster becomes either the spell’s target or the point of origin for the spell’s effect, as appropriate.

*Swarm Traits:* The Scourge has no clear front or back and no discernible anatomy, so it is not subject to critical hits or flanking. Reducing the Scourge to 0 hit points or lower causes it to break up, though damage taken until that point does not degrade its ability to attack or resist attack. The Scourge is never staggered or reduced to a dying state by damage. Also, the Scourge cannot be tripped, grappled, or bull rushed, and it cannot grapple an opponent.

The Scourge is immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as _disintegrate_). The Scourge takes half again as much damage (+50%) from spells or effects that affect an area, such as splash weapons and many evocation spells.

_Physical Appearance: _A swarm of bejeweled, copper dragonflies, with foot-and-a-half wingspans.


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 26, 2004)

*Laconic Centurion, Mark III*

Owie.

So my PCs ran into 4 updated Centurions last weekend. The combat went something like this: round 1, players win initiative, start to spell up and move into position. Then one of the Centurions breathes sleepy gas and half the party fails their saves, including all the guys who could possibly dispel the effect. Round 2 through 232 (or so, I lost count at some point in the second hour): while players with snoozing characters nap, gossip, and drink beer, the awake PCs attack the Centurions, do some damage, fall back, then the Centurions attack, heal their wounds, press forward. Not only was the encounter much, much tougher than I had anticipated, but far worse, it was pretty boring.

A few lessons to be learned here. Now, having half the party fail their saves was considerably a bit worse luck than could have reasonably been anticipated. And having an incapacitated character for most of an important combat is a pretty frustrating and boring experience, but these things happen.

But the fundamental design of these constructs was flawed in a couple of ways.

First, when I did a playtest to check the Challenge Rating, I ran a series of encounters with one Centurion against a standard group of four adventurers. CR 10 seemed to work out just fine. Now, normally 4 CR 10 creatures equals an EL 14 encounter, which was my target. However, the Centurions have two abilities that act as force-multipliers: fast healing effectively gives them a lot more hit points, and wounding allows them to do a lot more damage. When you combine monsters with these two force-multiplying abilities, you get a lot more challenge per monster than would be expected. A whole lot more. In addition, each one of these things has a sleep gas breath weapon, which could take out a character in one round. If I had had one of these Centurions breath each round, I could have easily had a TPK on my hands. As it was, one use of that ability was plenty.

Second, the specific combination of fast healing + hardness = a very hard to kill monster. Multiply this by four, and subtract half the party, and you get a lethal encounter. One could reduce the fast healing rate, but really you’re better off choosing one memorable concept and running with that, rather than have two ho-hum abilities.

So, with all this in mind I’ve gone back to the drawing board again. The concept behind this monster is a tough soldier robot that is encountered in numbers. So I’ve reduced the HD, dropped hardness, and added fire and cold resistance. I’ve also reduced the DC of the sleep gas.

=====

*Laconic Centurion of Hecatesseus:* CR 9; Medium Construct; HD 12d10+20; hp 86; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 23, touch 9, flat-footed 23; BAB +9; Grp +16; Atk +17 melee (1d8+7/19–20 plus wounding, masterwork longsword); Full Atk +17/+12 melee (1d8+7/19–20 plus wounding, masterwork longsword); SA breath weapon, wounding; SQ cold resistance 10, construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 10, fire resistance 10, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 24, Dex 8, Con –, Int –, Wis 8, Cha 2.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Sleep gas cone, 60 feet, every 1d4 rounds (but no more than five times per day); DC 16 Fortitude save or fall asleep for 1d10 minutes.

*Wounding (Su):* Any living creature damaged by the Centurion’s longsword continues to bleed, losing 1 hit point per round thereafter. Multiple wounds from such attacks result in cumulative bleeding loss. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of a _cure_ spell or some other healing magic. The wounding is a supernatural ability of the Centurion, not of the weapon.

*Construct Traits:* The Centurion is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The Centurion is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the Centurion cannot be _raised_ or _resurrected_.

_Physical Description:_ A Laconic Centurion appears to be a stylized metal sculpture of an ancient warrior. The figure and its equipment are all made of bronze. The Centurion is depicted as wearing an antique cuirass, leg armor, and a plumed helmet that covers its entire face. A Centurion carries a large, rectangular shield and a heavy sword.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 3, 2004)

*Some Unique Animated Objects*

So my PCs made a _very_ unsuccessful foray into the mountain fastness of Hecatesseus. They had hoped to take the wizard by surprise, and were pretty discouraged to have utterly lost that advantage. However, their boldness rattled their enemy so much that he has abandoned his laboratory, taking what equipment he could, and leaving behind his simulacrum to give the intruders a nasty welcome.

Hectasseus has laid a powerful incantation onto his workshop that will animate several large features once the PCs enter. I had looked at using animated objects right out of the _Monster Manual_, but their Challenge Ratings were much too low for my purposes (I’m shooting for an EL 15 encounter, and really didn’t want to use *six Colossal* animated objects.)

So I designed some unique animated objects from scratch, with some inspiration from my fellow EnWorlders. My conclusion? There’s something really wacky with the CRs of MM animated objects. Now granted, unintelligent constructs don’t give one much monster bang for the buck. But what with hardness, these things can absorb a lot of freaking damage before they go boom. So while these things lumber after the PCs, the simulacrum will be blasting them with spells. I could see some deaths here...

=====

*Great Crucible:* unique animated object; CR 8; Large Construct; HD 14d10+30; hp 107; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 21, touch 9, flat-footed 21; BAB +10; Grp +17; Atk/Full Atk +12 melee (1d8+4 and 1d6 fire, slam); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, hardness 10, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will -1; Str 16, Dex 10, Con –, Int –, Wis 1, Cha 1.

_Physical Description: _A heavy, iron crucible almost 8 feet across, still burning from the fire, rolling along the floor.

=====

*Heavy Oaken Cabinet:* unique animated object; CR 8; Large Construct; HD 14d10+30; hp 107; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 21, touch 9, flat-footed 21; BAB +10; Grp +17; Atk +12 melee (1d8+3, slam); Full Atk +12 melee (1d8+3, 2 slams); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, hardness 5, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will -1; Str 16, Dex 10, Con –, Int –, Wis 1, Cha 1.

_Physical Description:_ A tall, wide work-cabinet, its drawers filled with metalworking tools.

=====

*Marble Table:* unique animated object; CR 8; Large Construct; HD 14d10+30; hp 107; Init +0; Spd 40 ft; AC 21, touch -1, flat-footed 21; BAB +10; Grp +17; Atk +12 melee (1d8+3, slam); Full Atk +12 melee (1d8+3, 2 slams); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, hardness 8, improved speed, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will -1; Str 16, Dex 10, Con –, Int –, Wis 1, Cha 1.

_Physical Description:_ A heavy, marble-topped table with thick oak legs.

=====

*Large Chain:* unique animated object; CR 8; Large Construct; HD 14d10+30; hp 107; Init +0; Spd 20 ft, climb 10 ft; AC 21, touch 9, flat-footed 21; BAB +10; Grp +17; Atk/Full Atk +12 melee (1d8+4, slam); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SA constrict; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, hardness 10, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will -1; Str 16, Dex 10, Con –, Int –, Wis 1, Cha 1.

*Constrict (Ex):* With a successful grapple check the chain does 1d8+4 damage against a creature up to Huge size.

_Physical Description:_ A heavy iron chain, over 20 feet long.

=====

*Furnace:* unique animated object; CR 12; Huge Construct; HD 17d10+40; hp 133; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 22, touch 7, flat-footed 22; BAB +12; Grp +25; Atk/Full Atk +15 melee (2d6+7 and 1d8 fire, slam); Space/Reach 15 ft/10 ft; SA breath weapon; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, hardness 8, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +0; Str 20, Dex 8, Con –, Int –, Wis 1, Cha 1.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* 50-ft cone of superheated air, once every 1d4 rounds, damage 8d6 fire, Reflex DC 18 half. The save DC is Constitution-based.

_Physical Description:_ A monstrous brick furnace, with great iron doors and a roaring fire burning in its belly.

=====

*Stone Derrick:* unique animated object; CR 12; Huge Construct; HD 17d10+40; hp 133; Init -1; Spd 60 ft; AC 22, touch 7, flat-footed 22; BAB +12; Grp +25; Atk +15 melee (2d6+5, slam); Full Atk +15 melee (2d6+5, 2 slams); Space/Reach 15 ft/10 ft; SA trample; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, hardness 10, improved speed, low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +0; Str 20, Dex 8, Con –, Int –, Wis 1, Cha 1.

*Trample (Ex):* The Derrick can trample Medium or smaller creatures, dealing 2d6+7 damage. Opponents who do not make attacks of opportunity against the Derrick can attempt DC 23 Reflex saves to halve the damage.

_Physical Description:_ A towering square derrick on stone rollers, supporting a stone crane designed like a muscular arm.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 7, 2004)

*The Simulacrum*

*The Simulacrum of Hecatesseus:* male Wiz8; CR 8; HD 8d4+8; hp 30; Init +5; Spd 30 ft; AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 10; BAB +4; Grp +4; Atk/Full Atk +5 (1d6, quarterstaff); SA spells; SQ simulacrum traits; AL CN; SV Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +6; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 6.

_Skills:_ Bluff +3, Concentration +11, Craft (alchemy) +7, Craft (bronzeworking) +7, Decipher Script +7, Disguise +2 (+4 when being observed), Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (arcana) +11, Knowledge (history) +8, Knowledge (the planes) +7, Listen +0, Spellcraft +13, Spot +0.

_Feats_: Craft Wondrous Item, Improved Initiative, Improved Toughness, Scribe Scroll, Silent Spell, Spell Focus (evocation).

*Simulacrum Traits:* A simulacrum has no ability to become more powerful. It cannot increase its level or abilities. If reduced to 0 hit points or otherwise destroyed, it reverts to snow and melts instantly into nothingness.

_Wizard Spells Prepared_ (4/5/4/4/2): 0—_detect magic, flare_ (DC 14), _mage hand, prestidigitation_; 1—_burning hands_ (DC 15), _ray of enfeeblement_ (+4 ranged touch), _sleep_ (DC 14); 2—_arcane lock_, _darkness, invisibility, web_ (DC 15); 3—_lightning bolt_ (DC 17), _slow_ (DC 16); 4—_shout_ (DC 18). 

_Possessions_: wand of _magic missile_ (5th), scroll of _dimension door_.

_Tactics:_ Prior to combat, the simulacrum will have already cast the following spells: _stoneskin_, _protection from good_, _shield_, _cat’s grace_, and _blink_. With these spells in effect, the simulacrum gains the following adjustments: (Init +7; AC 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14 (+2 AC against good creatures); SQ damage reduction 10/adamantine, +2 bonus on saves against good creatures; Reflex save +5.)

The blinking effect lasts for 8 rounds, during which physical attacks and spells targeted against the simulacrum have a 50% chance of failure. (20% if the attack is capable of striking ethereal creatures, or if the attacker can see invisible creatures.) Area attacks only do half damage (those that extend onto the Ethereal Plane do full damage).

The simulacrum’s own spells and attack have a 20% chance of failure. It strikes as an invisible creature (with a +2 bonus on attack rolls), denying its target any Dexterity bonus to AC.

Once the characters enter the room the animated objects spring to life and march forward to attack. The simulacrum takes the following actions:


Round 1: Move to the doorway of the living chamber and cast _slow_ (DC 16 Will save) on the strongest-looking fighter, affecting up to 7 other targets with 30 ft of each other. A _slowed_ creature can take only a single move action or standard action each turn, but not both (nor may it take full-round actions). Additionally, it takes a -1 penalty on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves. A slowed creature moves at half its normal speed (round down to the next 5-foot increment), which affects the creature’s jumping distance as normal for decreased speed.

Round 2: Cast _lightning bolt_ (DC 17 Reflex save) against strongest-looking spell user, doing 8d6 electricity damage. The simulacrum draws its wand.

Round 3: Use the wand to fire all 3 _magic missiles_ (1d4+1 damage) at the weakest-looking character. The simulacrum continues to do this until its target dies or a better target presents itself.

If any opponent appears to break through the ranks of animated objects, the simulacrum will cast _shout _on the interloper (30 ft cone shaped burst, 5d6 sonic and deafened, DC 17 Fort save negates deafness.)

If the simulacrum takes any damage it will close the door and cast _arcane lock_. It will then attempt to use the scroll of _dimension door_ to escape.

_Physical Description:_ The simulacrum appears as Hecatesseus, a tall, bald man with a jet black beard and mustache. He has a sneering, homely face and dresses in purple and gold robes. A creature familiar with Hecatesseus might detect the ruse with a successful DC 22 Spot check or a DC 20 Sense Motive check.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 12, 2004)

*The Colossus Revived*

Should Hecatesseus succeed in reviving the Colossus of the Limites, his product will be significantly weaker than the original, as his considerable skill and knowledge cannot hope to match the lost craft of the Tynan Adepts.

Silverthorne Games's excellent _Book of Templates_ includes several interesting spells and other rules associated with constructs, not to mention the ablative template, which models either an imperfectly forged or resurrected construct.

====

*The Colossus Revived:* ablative bronze colossus; CR 20; Colossal Construct (Fire); HD 64d10+190; hp 446; Init +2; Spd 45 ft; AC 40, touch 0, flat-footed 40; BAB +48; Grp +87; Atk +37 melee (9d8+50/19–20 (+1d6 on critical hit) plus 3d8 heat, slam); Full Atk +37 melee (9d8+50/19–20 (+1d6 on critical hit) plus 3d8 heat, 2 slams); Space/Reach 30 ft/30 ft; SA berserk, heat; SQ ablative armor, antimagic field, construct traits, damage reduction 7/magic and adamantine, darkvision 60 ft, fiery blood, immunity to fire, immunity to magic, low-light vision, vulnerability to cold; AL N; SV Fort +21, Ref +23, Will +25; Str 57, Dex 6, Con —, Int 7, Wis 11, Cha 1.

_Skills: _Jump +56, Spot +34.

_Feats_: Awesome Blow, Cleave, Crush, Devastating Critical (slam), Epic Reflexes*, Epic Toughness*, Epic Will*, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (slam)*, Improved Initiative*, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness*, Mighty Blow, Overwhelming Critical (slam)*, Power Attack*, Powerful Charge, Pushback, Snatch, Stand Still, Weapon Focus (slam)*. *Factored into statistics above.

*Berserk (Ex):* When the colossus enters combat, there is a cumulative 1% chance each round that its elemental spirit breaks free and the colossus goes berserk. The uncontrolled colossus goes on a rampage, attacking the nearest living creature or smashing some object smaller than itself if no creature is within reach, then moving on to spread more destruction.

*Heat (Su):* Those hit by the colossus’s slam attack take 3d8 points of heat damage. Creatures hitting the colossus with natural weapons or unarmed attacks take heat damage as though hit by the colossus’s slam attack.

*Ablative Armor (Ex):* For each multiple of five that an attack roll exceeds the colossus's Armor Class, its natural armor class is reduced permanently by one. The colossus's natural armor bonus cannot be reduced below +1.

*Antimagic Field (Ex):* The colossus constantly generates an antimagic field in a 100-foot-radius. The field is an invisible barrier that is impervious to most magical effects, including spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities. Likewise, it prevents the functioning of any magic items or spells within its confines, except for the colossus’s own supernatural abilities. This effect is otherwise as an _antimagic field_ cast by a 25th-level caster.

*Fiery Blood (Su):* Anyone scoring damage on the colossus with a piercing or slashing melee weapon must make a DC 42 Reflex save or take 4d6 points of damage and catch fire from the fiery “blood” spurting out of the wound. The save DC is Constitution-based. The flame burns for 3d6 rounds if not extinguished sooner. A burning creature can use a full-round action to put out the flame.

*Magic Immunity (Ex):* The colossus is immune to all spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural effects, except as follows. A _polar ray_ spell slows it (as the _slow_ spell) for 1 round, with no saving throw. A fire effect restores 1 hit point to the bronze colossus for each 3 points of damage it would otherwise deal.

_Physical Description: _A gigantic bronze figure, over 50 feet high, and fashioned as an ancient warrior in antique armor. The air around its metal form shimmers and blurs as if heated by an incredible fire.


----------



## Olive (Dec 12, 2004)

Garnfellow,

not sure if you've been looking at the threads about the Black Company setting, but it looks to me as if there might be a lot in that book that is useful for you, including classes etc. It seems based around a 'high magic, but low item' concept, which I quite like the sound of, to the point where the iconic character they have for download on their website is epic levels with no magic items at all.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 13, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> Garnfellow,
> 
> not sure if you've been looking at the threads about the Black Company setting, but it looks to me as if there might be a lot in that book that is useful for you, including classes etc. It seems based around a 'high magic, but low item' concept, which I quite like the sound of, to the point where the iconic character they have for download on their website is epic levels with no magic items at all.




Great -- thanks for the heads up! I'd like to see how Green Ronin handles the magic issue.

I read the first Black Company book years and years ago. Liked it well enough, but a good friend (who was a superfan of the series) had told me the book got steadily worse and worse, so I never read any further. I've been thinking of getting the Green Ronin book for his January birthday, but maybe I'll take a long look myself before . . .


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 18, 2004)

*Revised Mighty Servant*

I tinkered with the feat selection on this advanced brass golem, based on some new insights from working on the colossus. One of the best innovations to the MMIII appears to be factoring Power Attack bonuses and penalties right into the stat line -- I always forget to use PA when running a big melee. The Powerful Charge feat is from the _Miniatures Handbook_.

=====

*The Mighty Servant of Hecatesseus:* advanced brass golem; CR 15; Huge Construct; HD 33d10+73; hp 254; Init +5; Spd 30 ft (can't run); AC 24, touch 9, flat-footed 23; BAB +24; Grp +44; Atk +25 melee (4d6+45 plus 1 Con/19–20 x3, _+3 wounding greataxe_) or +24 melee (2d6+38, butt); Full Atk +25/+20/+15/+10 melee (4d6+45 plus 1 Con/19–20 x3, _+3 wounding greataxe_) or +24 melee (2d6+38, butt); Space/Reach 15 ft/15 ft; SA _maze_; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, DR 10/adamantine, magic immunity, scent; AL N; SV Fort +11, Ref +12, Will +15; Str 34, Dex 13, Con –, Int 3, Wis 18, Cha 7.

_Skills:_ Survival +40 (+60 tracking a foe designated by its creator, in connection with any other goal set by its creator, or when tracking a foe through its own maze).

_Feats:_ Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (greataxe)*, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative*, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness, Power Attack*, Powerful Charge, Track. * Factored into statistics above.

*Maze (Sp):* Once per day the Mighty Servant can target a _maze_ effect (caster level 16th) against a single target. The Mighty Servant is immune to the effects of its own _maze_ ability and that of others of its kind, and it can freely enter it own _maze_ to track a target.

*Magic Immunity (Ex):* The Mighty Servant is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance. In addition, certain spells and effects function differently against the creature, as follows. An electricity effect slows it (as the _slow_ spell) for 3 rounds, with no saving throw. A fire effect breaks any _slow _effect on the Mighty Servant and cures 1 point of damage for each 3 points of damage it would otherwise deal. The Mighty Servant does not get a saving throw against fire effects.

*Construct Traits:* The Mighty Servant is immune to mind-influencing effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), and to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromantic effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects. It cannot heal damage, but it is not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, or energy drain. It is not at risk of death from massive damage but is destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. The Mighty Servant cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Scent (Ex):* The Mighty Servant can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.

*Possessions:* _+3 wounding greataxe_.

_Physical Description:_ A gleaming bull-headed giant of brass, twenty-four feet tall.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 19, 2004)

*Mighty Servant, Mark II*

After a brief playtest, it's clear that the Challenge Rating for the 33 HD advanced brass golem is a just wee bit... low. Holy TPK! Here's a retooled version that uses fighter levels instead of construct HD. I think this is a lot closer to my target CR of 15–16. (One primary advantage of having so much downtime between sessions is you have the leisure to really kick the tires on your fiendish creations.)

=====

*The Mighty Servant of Hecatesseus:* brass golem Ftr5; CR 16; Large Construct; HD 16d10+46 plus 5d10+5; hp 166; Init +6; Spd 30 ft (can't run); AC 33, touch 11, flat-footed 31; BAB +17; Grp +29; Atk +19 melee (3d6+31 plus 1 Con/19–20 x3, _+3 wounding greataxe_) or +16 melee (1d8+28, butt); Full Atk +19/+14/+9/+4 melee (3d6+31 plus 1 Con/19–20 x3, _+3 wounding greataxe_) or +16 melee (1d8+28, butt); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft; SA _maze_; SQ construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, DR 10/adamantine, magic immunity, scent; AL N; SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +8; Str 26, Dex 14, Con –, Int 3, Wis 15, Cha 7.

_Skills:_ Climb +11, Jump +10, Survival +21 (+41 tracking a foe designated by its creator, in connection with any other goal set by its creator, or when tracking a foe through its own maze).

_Feats:_ Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (greataxe)*, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative*, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Improved Toughness, Power Attack*, Track. * Factored into statistics above.

*Maze (Sp):* Once per day the Mighty Servant can target a _maze_ effect (caster level 16th) against a single target. The Mighty Servant is immune to the effects of its own _maze_ ability and that of others of its kind, and it can freely enter it own _maze_ to track a target.

*Magic Immunity (Ex):* The Mighty Servant is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance. In addition, certain spells and effects function differently against the creature, as follows. An electricity effect slows it (as the _slow_ spell) for 3 rounds, with no saving throw. A fire effect breaks any _slow _effect on the Mighty Servant and cures 1 point of damage for each 3 points of damage it would otherwise deal. The Mighty Servant does not get a saving throw against fire effects.

*Construct Traits:* The Mighty Servant is immune to mind-influencing effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), and to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromantic effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects. It cannot heal damage, but it is not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, or energy drain. It is not at risk of death from massive damage but is destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. The Mighty Servant cannot be raised or resurrected.

*Scent (Ex):* The Mighty Servant can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.

*Possessions:* _+3 wounding greataxe_.

_Physical Description: _A gleaming bull-headed giant of brass, nearly sixteen feet tall.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 9, 2005)

*Busirane's (Improved) Unshackled*

I finally got my copy of Green Ronin’s _Advanced Bestiary_, and man does that book rock. One template immediately jumped out for Frilond use: the Broken Soul template models creatures submitted to terrible torture... creatures not unlike the Unshackled. Given Busirane’s loss of two Unshackled in the last few months, it does not seem unreasonable to assume that he would step up the production of even more wretched troops.

The Broken Soul template adds several special attacks that have saving throws tied to Charisma—which means the DC for these abilities are low enough to be nearly inconsequential against the PCs (although one unlucky roll on that baleful gaze would be pretty devastating). But the ability adjustments along with the new resistances and damage reduction still make this a more than worthwhile addition.

=====

*Busirane’s Unshackled:* male Half-Troll Broken Soul Ogre Bbn 4/War Hulk 3; CR 14; Large Giant; HD 4d8+47 plus 4d12+44 plus 3d12+33; hp 199; Init +0; Spd 40 ft; AC 21, touch 9, flat-footed 21; BAB +7; Grp +27; Atk +16 melee (2d6+39, _+1 large spiked chain_); Full Atk +16/+11 melee (2d6+39, _+1 large spiked chain_) or +22 melee (1d8+16, bite) and +16 melee (1d6+8, 2 claws) or +22/+17 ranged (2d8+16, rock); Space/Reach 10 ft/10 ft (20 ft with chain); SA agonized wail, baleful gaze, great swing, mighty rock throwing, rage 2/day, rend 2d6+22, torturous touch; SQ ability boost (Str +6), damage reduction 5/–, darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 5, fast movement, no time to think, resistances, scent, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge; SV Fort +19, Ref +3, Will +4; Str 42, Dex 10, Con 33, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 1.

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +23, Intimidate +14; Cleave, Diehard (b), Endurance (b), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (spiked chain), Large and In Charge, Power Attack, Toughness (b).

_Possessions_: _+1 large spiked chain_, 170 gp.

*Agonized Wail (Ex):* As a standard action, an Unshackled can emit an agonized wail that inspires terror in every creature within 120 feet that has less than 11 HD. Each potentially effected opponent must succeed on a DC 10 Will save or become shaken. This condition lasts until the affected opponent is out of range. A successful saving throw renders an opponent immune to that Unshackled’s agonized wail for 1 minute.

*Baleful Gaze (Su):* Any creature within 60 feet that meet the Unshackled’s gaze must succeed on a DC 10 Fortitude save or take 1d4 points of Strength drain, 1d4 points of Constitution drain, and 1d4 points of Charisma drain. Whatever the results of the saving throw, the creature cannot be affected by the Unshackled’s baleful gaze again for 1 minute.

*Great Swing (Ex):* As a full-round action, an Unshackled can choose three squares adjacent to one another (he must threaten all of them). His attack roll applies to all creatures in those squares. Make one attack roll and apply that roll as an attack against each defender. If the Unshackled uses a special attack, this special attack affects only the first target; the other creatures are attacked normally.

Walls and similar obstacles can block a great swing. Start with one square that the Unshackled threatened. Each successive square chosen must be adjacent to the previous square and have line of effect from that square. The Unshackled may skip creatures, attacking only those he wants to. If an Unshackled drops one of his foes with a great swing, he may make a cleave attack normally. However, he may do so only once for every time he swings, even if he drops more than one foe.

*Mighty Rock Throwing (Ex):* An Unshackled can throw rocks that deal 2d8+15 points of damage with a range increment of 50 feet. The Unshackled uses his Strength modifier instead of his Dexterity modifier on the attack roll. The rock must weigh approximately 50 pounds.

*Rage (Ex):* While an Unshackled rages, the following changes to his statistics are in effect: (Str 46, Con 37, AC -2, +22 hit points, +2 to all melee attacks and damage, Fort save +25, Will save +5, Climb +25). His fit of rage lasts 16 rounds. At the end of the rage, the Unshackled loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (Str 39, Dex 8, -1 to AC, -1 to all melee attacks and damage, Ref save +2, Climb +22, can't charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.

*Rend (Ex):* If an Unshackled hits with two or more claw attacks against the same opponent, it latches on to the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6+22 damage.

*Torturous Touch (Su):* An Unshackled can deliver a torturous touch by making a successful melee touch attack against a target. Any creature struck by this attack must succeed on a DC 10 Fortitude save or take 2d6 points of slashing damage and 1d6 points of Dexterity damage. Furthermore, the affected creature immediately falls prone and lies convulsing and helpless for 1d4 rounds.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* An Unshackled heals 5 points of damage each round so long as he has at least 1 hit point. Fast healing does not restore hit points lost from starvation, thirst, or suffocation.

*Fast Movement (Ex):* An Unshackled’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet.

*No Time to Think (Ex):* An Unshackled is considered to have 0 ranks in all Intelligence-, Wisdom-, and Charisma-based skills. The only exception is the Intimidate skill, which works normally.

*Resistances (Ex):* An Unshackled has resistance 5 to acid, cold, electricity, fire, and sonic.

*Scent (Ex):* An Unshackled can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.*

Trap Sense (Ex):* An Unshackled gains a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* An Unshackled retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.

_Physical Description:_ An Unshackled is a horrible, bestial figure, naked save for dark red paint smeared across its warty hide. An Unshackled’s form is bent and slouching, its body covered with terrible scars, brands, and burn marks. Some are missing ears and others have had one of their eyes gouged out. They have greasy matted hair, wiry limbs, and small, sharp teeth.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey, I am going to make a compilation document of the NPC that were submitted to both of the NPCs thread below (see link in sig.). This will be a free document for download on Enworld and any other place that accepts D&D downloads.

I would like to know if I can also incorporate some of the NPCs found in your thread? 

Thanks.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 16, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Hey, I am going to make a compilation document of the NPC that were submitted to both of the NPCs thread below (see link in sig.). This will be a free document for download on Enworld and any other place that accepts D&D downloads.
> 
> I would like to know if I can also incorporate some of the NPCs found in your thread?
> 
> Thanks.




Sounds like a most worthy project. Please go ahead!


----------



## Turanil (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks. I will do that, but it will take time since I don't feel in a hurry with this project.


----------



## Garnfellow (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Count of Kirke*

In addition to the _Advanced Bestiary_, I’ve also been poring over Green Ronin’s equally excellent _Black Company Campaign Setting_, a fantastic and gritty blend of D&D and D20 Modern rules. As Olive suggested a few posts back, there’s a lot to steal for my own campaign, including some nice low- and no- magic renditions of the standard D&D classes. The Noble class, for example, is a no-magic version of the Bard. I decided to try to stat out Sir Hamral’s liege, Sir Durrell, the Count of Kirke, using this class. I’m not completely sold – at least not yet. As with the Marshall class, I really like the concept of a class that buffs other characters using exhortation and a commanding presence, but I wonder if the Noble, like the Marshall, may be somewhat underpowered.

I also recognize the extreme difficulty of trying to model social class within a d20 framework. There have been some nice attempts, but nothing yet that’s really worked. I think the fundamental problem is that the d20 system is premised on balance: every character is supposed to be roughly equivalent to all other characters of the same level. But social class is inherently asymmetrical and unbalanced. A 1st-level Aristocrat princeling should have it all over the 1st-level Commoner. Maybe the way to model social class is to use level adjustments, just as with race... so that the first level princeling may have only 1 HD, but a whopping +4 LA. Hmmmmmmmmm.

In any case, here’s Sir Durrell using the Black Company’s Noble class. The Battlefield Inspiration feat is from the Minatures Handbook. Improved Toughness is from the _Complete Warrior_. (As an aside, I notice that this feat is showing up with unnatural regularity with my recent creations. Granted, many of these have been undead, constructs, or important NPCs, but still... it makes me wonder whether this feat might be too good.)

=====

*Sir Durrell, Count of Kirke:* male fighter 8/noble 6; CR 14; HD 8d10+16 plus 6d8+12; hp 114; Init -1; Spd 20 ft; AC 22, touch 10, flat-footed 22; BAB +12; Grp +13; Atk +16 melee (1d8+4/17–20, _+1 keen longsword_) or +14 melee (1d8+2/x3, _+1 heavy lance_); Full Atk +16/+11/+6 melee (1d8+4/17–20, _+1 keen longsword_); SQ diplomat, education, inspire courage, inspire competence, inspire complacency, organize; SV Fort +12, Ref +6, Will +10; Str 13, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats_: Bluff +9, Diplomacy +18, Gather Information +7, Handle Animal +7, Intimidate +18, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +5, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +9, Listen +3, Ride +15, Sense Motive +11.

_Feats_: Battlefield Inspiration, Greater Weapon Focus (longsword), Improved Toughness, Leadership, Mounted Combat, Negotiator, Power Critical (longsword), Ride-By-Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longsword).

_Possessions_: _+2 chainmail,_ _+2 heavy steel shield,_ _+1 keen longsword_, _+1 heavy lance_, _ring of protection +1_, _amulet of natural armor +1_,_ cloak of resistance +2_, _amulet of health +2_, 405 gp.

*Diplomat (Ex):* Durrell has a +2 bonus to all Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Sense Motive skill checks.

*Education (Ex):* Durrell has a +2 bonus to all Knowledge skill checks. He also adds this bonus to untrained Intelligence checks to discover common knowledge.

*Inspire Competence (Ex):* Twice per day Durrell can use his command of speech and presence to help an ally succeed at a task. The ally must be within 20 feet and able to see and hear Durrell. Durrell must also be able to see the ally. The ally gets a +2 competence bonus on skill checks with a particular skill as long as he or she continues to hear Durrell’s inspiring words. Certain uses of this ability are not feasible. The effect lasts as long as Durrell concentrates, up to a maximum of 1 minute. Durrell can’t inspire competence in himself. Inspire competence is a mind-affecting ability.

*Inspire Complacency (Ex):* Twice per day Durrell may convince any number of targets within 20 feet to relax their vigilance and let down their guard. Durrell must succeed a Bluff or Diplomacy check opposed by the target’s Sense Motive checks. Those targets Durrell beats take a -2 circumstance penalty to all Listen and Spot skill checks for 3 rounds. This ability is a full-round action and is language-dependent and mind-affecting.

*Inspire Courage (Su):* If Durrell spends a full round action speaking words of encouragement, he may inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear Durrell speak and be within 30 feet. The effect lasts for 2 rounds. An ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.

*Organize (Ex):* Durrell can use his talents with leadership to maximize efficiency in those working together. Whenever two or more characters use the aid another action to improve a skill check, Durrell may make an aid another check. If he succeeds, the primary character gains a +4 bonus to the skill check. Durrell may not use this ability for Trained Only skills in which he does not have ranks.

_Physical Description:_ A burly man of medium height and early middle age, dressed in fine livery. His face is serious, and grey streaks run through his dark black hair and beard.

_Personality Traits:_ Fierce, proud, and honorable.


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 5, 2005)

*Gory-Moon Veteran Scouts*

The Gory-Moon are a tribe of small, furtive ruck-men skilled in sneaking and sorcery. They are frequently employed as scouts and spies by King Tereus.

These veteran scouts have several useful spells from the Miniatures Handbook (_lesser acid orb_,_ baleful transposition_, _veil of shadows_, _blast of flame_) and the Complete Adventurer (_arrow mind_, _sniper’s shot_, _swift fly_)

=====

*Gory-Moon Veteran Scouts (4):* male ruck-men Rogue 4/Sorcerer 6/Arcane Trickster 3; CR 13; Small Humanoid (ruck); HD 4d6+4 plus 6d4+6 plus 3d4+3; hp 47; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; AC 18, touch 14, flat-footed —; BAB +7 Grp +2; Atk +13 ranged (1d4+2 plus 1d6 cold/x3, _+2 short bow_) or +8 melee (1d4-1/19–20, masterwork short sword); Full Atk +8/+3 melee (1d4-1/19–20, masterwork short sword) or +11/+6/+11 ranged (1d4+2 plus 1d6 cold/x3, _+2 short bow_); SA impromptu sneak attack 1/day, sneak attack +3d6, spells; SQ darkvision 60 ft, evasion, ranged legerdemain 1/day, trap sense +1, trapfinding; AL NE; SV Fort +6, Ref +13, Will +10; Str 9, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 16.

_Skills_: Balance +10, Concentration +12, Craft (Poison) +6, Decipher Script +8, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +6, Hide +21, Jump +1, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Listen +8, Move Silently +17, Search +6, Sleight of Hand +6, Spellcraft +3, Spot +8, Tumble +8, Use Magic Device +8, Use Rope +6. Gory-Moon rucks have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Hide checks.

_Feats:_ Dodge, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Shot on the Run.

_Spells Known _(cast 6/7/7/7/4): 0—_acid splash_, _dancing lights_, _detect magic_, _ghost sound_, _mage hand_, _open/close_, _prestidigitation_, _ray of frost_; 1—_arrow mind_, _lesser acid orb _(+10 ranged touch, 5d8 damage), _magic missile _(190 ft, 5 missiles doing 1d4+1 damage), _sniper’s shot_, _true strike_; 2—_baleful transposition_ (DC 15 Will), _cat’s grace_, _swift fly_, _veil of shadows_; 3—_dispel magic_, _haste_, _major image_; 4—_blast of flame_ (60 ft cone of fire, 9d6 damage, DC 17 Reflex half), _greater invisibility_.

*Impromptu Sneak Attack:* Once per day a Gory-Moon veteran scout can declare one melee or ranged attack he makes to be a sneak attack (the target can be no more than 30 feet distant if the impromptu sneak attack is a ranged attack). The target of an impromptu sneak attack loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, but only against that attack. The power can be used against any target, but creatures that are not subject to critical hits take no extra damage (though they still lose any Dexterity bonus to AC against the attack).

*Evasion (Ex):* If a Gory-Moon veteran scout makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, he instead takes no damage.

*Ranged Legerdemain:* A Gory-Moon veteran scout can perform one of the following class skills at a range of 30 feet: Disable Device, Open Lock, or Sleight of Hand. Working at a distance increases the normal skill check DC by 5, and a scout cannot take 10 on this check. Any object to be manipulated must weigh 5 pounds or less. A scout can use ranged legerdemain once per day. He can make only one ranged legerdemain skill check each day, and only if he has at least 1 rank in the skill being used.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* A Gory-Moon veteran scout has a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

*Trapfinding:* A Gory-Moon veteran scout can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* A Gory-Moon veteran scout retains his Dexterity bonus to AC even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.

_Possessions_: _+2 leather armor,_ _+2 shortbow_, _+1 frost arrows_ (20), _cloak of resistance +1_, masterwork short sword, 648 gp.

_Physical Description: _Pale-skinned, slinking creatures the size of a human child, with long, spindly limbs and large dark eyes.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 15, 2005)

*The Alligiant Guardsman of Hecatesseus*

The _magen_ were a series of life-like constructs introduced in the classic module X1: _Castle Amber_. Magen are created through alchemical processes, out of charged gelatin that is shaped with molds. The following was built using Gez’s 3e conversion, posted over in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=65135

I'm quietly implementing the "class dodge bonus" rule from Green Ronin's Advanced Gamemaster's Guide, which gives these constructs an additional +3 Dodge bonus to AC.

Our PCs have destroyed almost all of Hecatesseus’s creations, and thwarted his plans to resurrect the colossus and transfer his consciousness into an adamantine construct. All that is left now is a final showdown, wherein Hec will empty his laboratory of all his creations in one last attempt to destroy his hated enemies.

=====

*The Alligiant Guardsman of Hecatesseus, demos magen Ftr 10:* CR 12; Medium Construct; HD 3d10 plus 10d10 plus 13; hp 84; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 21, touch 14, flat-footed 17; BAB +12; Grp +13; Atk +16 melee (1d8+3/17–20, masterwork longsword); Full Atk +16/+11/+6 melee (1d8+3/17–20, masterwork longsword) or +16/+11/+6 ranged (1d8+3/19–20 x3, masterwork 12 Strength composite longbow) SQ construct traits; AL N; SV Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 13, Dex 12, Con –, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 10.

_Skills_: Climb +6, Craft (bronzeworking) +5, Jump +6, Listen +8, Spot +8, Swim +6.

_Feats_: Alertness, Greater Weapon Focus (longbow), Greater Weapon Focus (longsword), Improved Critical (longbow), Improved Critical (longsword), Improved Toughness, Run, Weapon Focus (longbow), Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longbow), Weapon Specialization (longsword).

*Construct Traits:* The guard is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The guard is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the guard cannot be raised or resurrected.

_Possessions:_ masterwork chain shirt, masterwork longsword, masterwork 12 Strength composite longbow, 20 arrows.

_Physical Description:_ A hairless creature with grayish-white skin, its face painted to resemble the face of Hecatesseus.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 20, 2005)

*The Pliant Attendant of Hecatesseus*

*The Pliant Attendant of Hecatesseus, Caldron Magen Ftr 6:* CR 8; Medium Construct; HD 4d10 plus 6d10; hp 55; Init +6; Spd 60 ft; AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 13; BAB +9 Grp +11; Atk/Full Atk +12 melee (1d8+5/19–20, slam); Space/Reach 5 ft/20 ft; SA acid, improved grab; SQ construct traits; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +3; Str 15, Dex 14, Con —, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 10.

_Skills_: Climb +23, Jump +15.

_Feats_: Combat Reflexes, Hold the Line, Improved Critical (slam), Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (slam), Improved Trip (b), Stand Still, Weapon Focus (slam), Weapon Specialization (slam),

*Acid:* The attendant may secrete an acid that will inflict 1d10 points of damage each round to a grappled (or grappling) creature. This is in addition to normal grapple damage.

*Improved Grab:* If an attendant hits an opponent of up to one size larger than itself, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity (grapple bonus +11). The attendant has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simply use its long arm to hold the opponent (-20 penalty on grapple check, but the caldron is not considered grappled). In either case, each successful grapple check it makes during successive rounds automatically deals slam damage.

*Construct Traits:* The attendant is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The attendant is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the attendant cannot be raised or resurrected.

_Physical Description:_ A hairless creature with grayish-white skin, its face painted to resemble the face of Hecatesseus.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 24, 2005)

*The Fulgurant Adherent of Hecatesseus*

*The Fulgurant Adherent of Hecatesseus, Galvan Magen Ftr 7:* CR 10; Medium Construct; HD 5d10 plus 7d10; hp 66; Init +6; Spd 40 ft; AC 19, touch 14, flat-footed 15; BAB +10; Grp +12; Atk/Full Attack +12 melee (1d6+3, slam); SQ construct traits; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +3; Str 15, Dex 15, Con —, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 11.

_Skills_: Concentration +6, Listen +8, Spellcraft +4, Spot +8.

_Feats_: Ability Focus (lightning bolt), Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Practiced Magic, Skill Focus (Concentration), Spring Attack.

_Spells-like abilities _(caster level 9): 3/day—_lightning bolt_ (DC 15).

_Construct Traits: _The adherent is immune to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). The adherent is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and is immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, the adherent cannot be raised or resurrected.

_Physical Description:_ A hairless creature with grayish-white skin, its face painted to resemble the face of Hecatesseus.


----------



## Gez (May 24, 2005)

Nice to see the Magens used.

I liked to see a paladin with a sword named Joyeuse.  I always felt Charlemagne's sword had a nifty name ("Joyous").

A suggestion for Iseltis, the Augment Healing feat (Complete Divine) rather than Toughness. (+2 hp cured per spell level, I consider 0-level spells as being level 1/2 for this purpose.) It stacks with Healing Hands and result in some very impressive numbers of hp cured.


I like the idea of a badguy that creates lots and lots of constructs, it's definitely the kind of arcanists I tend to use. I'll have to give a better look at some of your creations.


----------



## Garnfellow (May 25, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> A suggestion for Iseltis, the Augment Healing feat (Complete Divine) rather than Toughness. (+2 hp cured per spell level, I consider 0-level spells as being level 1/2 for this purpose.) It stacks with Healing Hands and result in some very impressive numbers of hp cured.




Nice -- I'll certainly yoink that idea. Many thanks!


----------



## Garnfellow (May 26, 2005)

*St. Iseltis 2.0*

Here’s a slightly tweaked out version of St. Iseltis. I’ve followed Gez’s advice and given her the Augment Healing feat, and after some consideration I’ve decided that sainted figures such as Iseltis or Marcus Atwater (and now poor Purer Grundy) should have the Deathless type in addition to their other abilities. I may write up a Beatified template that essentially grants the abilities of the Celestial template plus changes the creature’s type to Deathless and provides the saintly spell ability.

=====

*St. Iseltis, The Little Saint of Clowes:* female celestial human Aristocrat 5/Healer 4/Divine Agent 4; CR 13; Medium deathless (augmented human, extraplanar); HD 5d12 plus 4d12 plus 4d12; hp 92; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 23, touch 17, flat-footed 20; BAB +8; Grp +8; SA menacing aura, spells; SQ calming aura, cleanse paralysis and disease, contact, darkvision 60 ft, deathless traits, DR 10/magic, godly gift (_cure serious wounds_), granted domain (healing), healing hands, resistance to acid, cold, and electricity 10, saintly spell; SR 22; AL NG; SV Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +16; Str 10, Dex 10, Con —, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 16.

_Skills_: Bluff +8, Concentration +14, Diplomacy +23, Gather Information +8, Heal +22, Knowledge (history) +6, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +6, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (religion) +15, Perform (sing) +8, Profession (abbess) +8, Sense Motive +16, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +7.

_Feats_: Augment Healing, Glory, Improved Spell Resistance, Sacred Vow, Skill Focus (Heal), Vow of Nonviolence, Vow of Peace.

*Menacing Aura (Ex):* St. Iseltis generates an intangible, invisible aura of menace that weakens hostile creatures within a 20-foot radius. Anyone about to attack St. Iseltis must attempt a DC 17 Will save. Those who fail the saving throw are shaken (-2 morale penalty to attacks, checks, and saves) for one full day or until they successfully damage St. Iseltis. A creature that makes its initial saving throw or damages St. Iseltis is immune to St. Iseltis’s aura for one day.

*Calming Aura (Su):* St. Iseltis is constantly surrounded by a a calming aura to a radius of 20 feet. Creatures within the area must make a successful DC 23 Will save or be affected as by the _calm emotions_ spell, Creatures who leave the area and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a successful saving throw and remains in the area is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters.

*Cleanse Disease (Su):* St. Iseltis can cleanse disease once per day, as if casting a _remove disease _spell.

*Cleanse Paralysis (Su):* St. Iseltis can cleanse paralysis once per day, as if casting a _remove paralysis _spell.

*Contact (Su):* St. Iseltis may be contacted mentally by the Five or Their agents, usually to impart particular knowledge and orders to her. This contact only functions one way; St. Iseltis cannot initiate the contact, question the orders, or ask for clarifications.

*Deathless Traits:* Immune to all mind-affecting effects (charm compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects. Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, or ability drain. Immune to damage to physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution) as well as fatigue and exhaustion effects. Unlike undead, the deathless are subject to energy drain. Like living creatures, deathless are harmed by negative energy and healed by positive energy. Immune to any effect that requires a Fortitude save, except for energy drain attacks, effects that also work on objects, and harmless effects. Not at risk of death from massive damage, but immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hp or less. Not affected by _raise dead_ and _reincarnate_ spells or abilities. _Resurrection_ and _true resurrection_ can affect the deathless if they are willing. These spells turn deathless creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming deathless.

Evil clerics can turn or destroy deathless creatures as good clerics turn or destroy undead. Good clerics and paladins can rebuke, command, or bolster deathless creatures as evil clerics rebuke, command, or bolster undead. Deathless creatures gain the same benefits from _consecrate_ and _hallow_ as undead do from _desecrate_ and _unhallow_, and they are hindered by _desecrate_ and _unhallow_ as undead are by _consecrate_ and _hallow_. _Hide from undead_ and _undeath to death_ also work against deathless. _Detect undead_ and _deathwatch_ also reveal deathless and allow the caster to distinguish deathless creatures from undead. Evil casters can be stunned by overwhelming auras of deathless creatures as good casters can be stunned by overwhelming undead auras. Use "undead" line in the _detect evil_ spell description when deathless are in the area of _detect good_ spell. Deathless are healed by _disrupt undead_ and damaged by unholy water as undead are by holy water. Deathless are not affected by disrupting weapons. Spells that have greater than normal effect against undead creatures—including _chill touch_, _magic stone_, _searing light_, _sunbeam_, _sunburst_, and _wall of fire_—do not have these enhanced effects against deathless creatures. Deathless take only 1d6 points of damage per two caster levels from _searing light_. Spells such as _command undead_, _control undead_, _create undead_, _create greater undead_, and _halt undead_ do not affect or create deathless creatures.

*Godly Gift (Sp):* Once/day St. Iseltis may cast _cure serious wounds_ as a spell-like ability. Caster level 13th.

*Granted Domain:* St. Iseltis has access to the Healing domain. She casts healing spells as a 9th-level caster.

*Healing Hands (Ex):* Whenever she casts a spell that cures hit point damage, St. Iseltis adds her Charisma modifier (+3) to the amount of damage healed.

*Saintly Spell (Su):* St. Iseltis can duplicate any spell by accepting one temporary negative level for each spell level of the duplicated spell. (Spells of 0 level can be used freely without accepting any temporary negative levels.) A temporary negative level is a negative level that never causes actual level loss and cannot be overcome in any way (including through the use of restoration spells) until conditions defined by the item or power that bestowed the temporary negative level are fulfilled. In all other ways, a temporary negative level works just like any other negative level, and its effects stack with actual negative levels. The duplicated spell does not provoke attacks of opportunity and requires no components except for XP components. The temporary negative level(s) lasts 24 hours before dissipating. Caster level for these abilities is 13 or the minimum caster level for the spell, whichever is highest.

*Spells Prepared* (5/6/5/5, DC 13 + spell level): 0—_create water_, _cure minor wounds_*, _light_, _mending_, _purify food and drink_; 1—_bless water_, _cure light wounds_*, _protection from evil_, _remove fear_, _remove paralysis_*, _sanctuary_; 2—_cure moderate wounds_* (2), _remove blindness/deafness_*, _remove disease_*, _lesser restoration_*; 3—_close wounds_*, _cure serious wounds_*, _neutralize poison_*, _remove curse_, _restoration_*. *Healing spell. St. Iseltis uses these spells as a 9th-level caster.

_Possessions_: _rod of lesser metamagic, maximize_, _bracers of armor +4_, _cloak of resistance +2_, 1,000 gp.

_Physical Description:_ A small, pretty woman of middle age, wearing a nun’s habit and bearing a candle.

_Personality Traits:_ Hopeful, kind, and calm.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 7, 2005)

*Terwitt the Scout*

Terwitt is a re-imagined PC from a long gone campaign. Now that Sir Hamral has been promised the Barony once the Frounter is delivered from the rucks, Derwich will play an important part in the last few sessions of our game. 

Derwich was a once large and important fiefdom on the edge of the Ruckish Hills. During King Tereus's invasion, Derwich was overrun and the Baron and his enitre household slaughtered. Hamral's wife, Isabelle, is the sole surviving descendant of the old Baron. The Derwich Raiders are a group of loyal partisans who took to the woods rather than serve under ruckish overlords.

Terwitt was built using the nifty Scout base class from _Complete Adventurer_. The Improved Toughness feat is from _Complete Warrior_.

=====

*TERWITT, LEADER OF THE DERWICH RAIDERS CR 13*
Middle aged male human scout 13
NG Medium humanoid
*Init* +5; *Senses* blindsense 30 ft; Listen +15, Spot +15
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 22, touch 18, flat-footed 14; uncanny dodge, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack
*hp* 101 (13 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +11, *Will* +5; evasion
-----
*Spd* 50 ft
*Melee* _+3 handaxe_ +13/+8 (1d6+4/x3)
*Ranged* mwk shortbow +14/+9 (1d6/x3) or mwk shortbow +12/+12/+7 (1d6/x3)
*Base Atk* +9; *Grp* +10
*Special Attacks* skirmish (+4d6, +3 AC)
-----
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 13, Cha 10
*SQ* camouflage, flawless stride, trackless step, trapfinding
*Feats *Dodge (B), Improved Toughness, Mobility, Point Blank Shot (B), Rapid Shot (B), Shot on the Run, Spring Attack, Track (B), Weapon Focus (shortbow)
*Skills* Balance +13, Climb +12, Craft (bowmaking) +8, Hide +15, Jump +14, Knowledge (geography) +11, Knowledge (nature) +13, Listen +15, Move Silently +15, Search +8, Spot +15, Survival +17 (+19 following tracks, aboveground, or to keep from getting lost or avoiding hazards), Tumble +13
*Possessions* _+3 padded armor,_ _amulet of health +2_, _+3 handaxe_, masterwork shortbow, 50 _+1 arrows_
-----
*Skirmish (Ex):* Terwitt deals an extra 4d6 points of damage on all attacks he makes during any round in which he moves at least 10 feet away from where he was at the start of his turn. The extra damage applies only to attacks made after he has moved at least 10 feet. The skirmish ability cannot be used while mounted. The extra damage only applies to living creatures with discernible anatomies. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creature immune to extra damage from critical hits not vulnerable to this additional damage. Terwitt must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Terwitt cam apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.
Terwitt gains a +3 competence bonus to his Armor Class during any round in which he moves at least 10 feet. The bonus applies as soon as he has moved 10 feet, and lasts until the start of his next turn.
*Camouflage (Ex):* Terwitt can use the Hide skill in any sort of natural terrain, even if the terrain doesn’t grant cover or concealment.
*Flawless Stride (Ex):* Terwitt can move through any sort of terrain that slows movement at his normal speed and without taking damage or suffering other impairment. This ability does not permit Terwitt to move more quickly through terrain that requires a Climb or Swim check to navigate, nor can he move more quickly through terrain or undergrowth that has been magically transformed to impede growth.
*Trackless Step (Ex):* Terwitt leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. He may choose to leave a trail if so desired.
*Trapfinding (Ex):* Terwitt an use the Search skill to locate traps with a DC higher than 20, and can use the Disable Device skill to bypass a trap or disarm magic traps.


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 22, 2005)

*Revised Ruik*

As the campaign winds down, a couple of old friends will return:

*Ruik CR 13*
Male human Fast hero 6/Smart hero 4/Charismatic hero 3
Medium humanoid
*Init* +8; *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +10
*Languages* Common, Ruckish
-----
*AC* 25, touch 22, flat-footed 25; uncanny dodge
*hp* 56 (13 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +10, *Will* +6; evasion
-----
*Spd* 30 ft
*Melee* mwk dagger +12/+7 (1d4-2/19–20) or
 longsword +5/+0 (1d8-2/19-20)
*Ranged* mwk sling +14/+9 (1d4)
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +5
*Special Atk* exploit weakness
*Atk Options* Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm
*Combat Gear* _boots of speed_
-----
*Str *6, *Dex *18, *Con* 10, *Int* 12, *Wis* 9, *Cha* 14
*SQ* dazzle, defensive roll, fast talk, linguist
*Starting Occupation* Adventurer (Bluff, Spot are class skills)
*Feats* Acrobatic, Alertness, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Dodge (b), Combat Expertise (b), Improved Initiative, Improved Disarm (b), Mobility (b), Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Stealthy (b), Weapon Finesse (b), Weapon Focus (sling) (b)
*Skills* Balance +11, Bluff +16, Craft (blacksmithing) +6, Decipher Script +7, Diplomacy +9, Disable Device +7, Disguise +9 (+11 acting), Escape Artist +9, Forgery +7, Gather Information +9, Hide +14, Knowledge (local) +8, Jump +2, Listen +1, Move Silently +14, Read/Write Language (Herachean), Read/Write Language (Tynan), Search +8, Sleight of Hand +13, Speak Language (ruckish), Spot +10, Tumble +13
*Possessions* combat gear, 50 _ +2 sling bolts_, _dust of illusion_, masterwork studded leather armor, 2 masterwork daggers, masterwork sling, longsword
-----
*Exploit Weakness (Ex):* After 1 round of combat, Ruik can designate one opponent and try to find ways to gain an advantage by using brains over brawn. Ruik uses a move action and makes a DC 15 Intelligence check with a +3 bonus. If the check succeeds, for the rest of the combat Ruik uses his Intelligence bonus instead of either his Strength or Dexterity bonus on attack rolls as he finds ways to outthink his opponent and notices weaknesses in his opponent’s fighting style.
*Dazzle (Ex):* Ruik has the ability to dazzle a target through sheer force of personality, a winning smile, and fast-talking. The target must have an Intelligence score of 3 or higher to be susceptible to a dazzle attempt, must be within 30 feet of the hero, and must be able to see, hear, and understand Ruik. To dazzle a target, Ruik must use an attack action and make a DC 15 Charisma check with a +3 bonus. If the Charisma check succeeds, the target can try to resist. The target resists the dazzle attempt by making a DC 15 Will saving throw. If the save fails, the target receives a -1 penalty on attack rolls, ability checks, skill checks, and saving throws for a 3  rounds.
*Defensive Roll (Ex):*  Ruik can roll with a potentially lethal attack to take less damage from it. When Ruik would be reduced to 0 hit points or less by damage in combat (from a ranged or melee attack), he can attempt to roll with the damage. Ruik spends 1 action point to use this talent. Once the point is spent, he makes a Reflex saving throw (DC = damage dealt). If the save succeeds, he takes only half damage. Ruik must be able to react to the attack to execute a defensive roll—if he is immobilized, he can't use this talent. Since this effect would not normally allow a character to make a Reflex save for half damage, the Ruik's evasion talent doesn't apply to the defensive roll.
*Evasion (Ex):* If Ruik is exposed to any effect that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, he suffers no damage if he makes a successful saving throw.
*Fast-Talk (Ex):* Ruik has a way with words when attempting to con and deceive. With this talent, he applies a +2 competence bonus on any Bluff or Diplomacy checks he makes while attempting to lie, cheat, or otherwise bend the truth.
*Linguist (Ex):* Whenever Ruik encounters a new language, either spoken or written, that he does not know, he can make an Intelligence check to determine if he can understand it. The check is made with a +4 bonus. For a written language, the bonus applies to a Decipher Script check instead. The DC for the check depends on the situation. With this special ability, Ruik can glean enough meaning from a conversation or document to ascertain the basic message, but this ability in no way simulates actually being able to converse or fluently read and write in a given language. A single check covers roughly one minute of a spoken language or one page of a written language.
*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Ruik retains his Dexterity bonus to AC regardless of being caught flat-footed or struck by a hidden attacker. (Ruik still loses his Dexterity bonus to Defense if he is immobilized.)

Ruik is a small young man with longish wavy brown-blond hair. He is curious, enthusiastic, and excitable.

Often traveling under the name Coric, Ruik is a young, well-mannered lad in his mid twenties, prone to unexpected actions. Ruik is a worshipful Pentian and is free with both his coin and hospitality. He prefers dark hooded cloaks and enjoys intrigue and ideas. He has revealed that he is originally from the town of Covin on the coast. Ruik has a good aim with the sling, and can use a knife in close quarters. He also has an intense interest in languages, and is quick to latch on to new or unusual words; he has leaned how to read and write. Although adverse to violence, Ruik has shown increasing bravery and ingenuity in the face of danger. Ruik had a good friend and follower named Wyk, who was killed in the Geaunt's Tower. Ruik currently dwells in Lownell, where he keeps a watchful eye on Sir John the Bastard.


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 25, 2005)

*Antioch the Throne, Angel of the Five's Righteous Wrath*

The powerful angel Antioch is one of the Five’s Thrones and frequently an instrument of Their divine wrath. Antioch is also somehow connected to the holy babe Agnes. Antioch appears as a terrible wheel of whirling fire in the sky, its form studded with many burning, watchful eyes.

Antioch was built using a saboath ophan from Atlas Games _Penumbra Bestiary_ (which I updated to 3.5) and two prestige classes from Malhavoc’s _Anger of Angels_. The latter book also provided the Transcend Distance feat. Blinding Speed is an epic feat.

*ANTIOCH --------------------- CR 22*
Ophan angel of destruction 3/angel of fury 2
LN Huge outsider (chaotic, extraplanar, good, saboath)
*Init* +13; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision; Listen +27, Spot +32
*Aura* fear (60 ft, DC 26)
*Languages* Abyssal, Celestial, Infernal, tongues
-----
*AC* 29, touch 17, flat-footed 20; Dodge
*hp* 265 (21 HD); regeneration 15; *DR* 15/evil
*Immune* electricity, fire, petrification
*Resist* acid 20, cold 20, sonic 20; *SR* 26
*Fort* +24 (+28 against poison), *Ref* +20, *Will* +24
-----
*Spd* 50 ft, fly 150 ft (perfect)
*Melee* chain of fire +28/+23/+18/+13 (3d6+8 plus 1d6 fire and 1d6 divine) or
chain of fire +23/+18/+13/+8 (3d6+13 plus 1d6 fire and 1d6 divine) or
2 slams +27 (2d6+8 plus 1d6 fire and 1d6 divine)
*Space* 15 ft; *Reach* 15 ft
*Base Atk* +21; *Grp* +37
*Atk Options* Improved Sunder, Power Attack
*Special Atks* chain of fire, rage 1/day, smite infidel 2/day (+8 atk, +3 dmg), swallow whole
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 17) 1/day—_gate_; 3/day—_blindness/deafness_ (DC 20), _contagion_ (DC 22), _creeping doom_ (DC 25), _destruction_ (DC 25), _dimension door_, _earthquake_, _firestorm_ (DC 25), _finger of death_ (DC 25), _flame strike_ (DC 22), _flesh to salt_ (DC 24), _slay living_ (DC 23), _storm of vengeance_ (DC 27), _whirlwind_ (DC 26); at will—_improved invisibility_, _telekinesis_ (DC 23, 65 ft range)
-----
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 28, Con 26, Int 22, Wis 26, Cha 26
*SQ* halo, holy fire
*Feats *Blinding Speed, Cleave, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Mobility, Power Attack, Transcend Distance
*Skills* Climb +10, Concentration +32, Diplomacy +26, Hide +13, Intimidate +32, Jump +10, Knowledge (arcana) +22, Knowledge (religion) +30, Knowledge (the planes) +25, Listen +32, Move Silently +22, Search +28, Sense Motive +32, Spellcraft +21 (+23 to decipher scrolls), Survival +27 (+29 on other planes, or to find or follow tracks), Spot +32, Swim +20, Use Magic Device +22 (+24 to use scrolls)
-----
*Aura of Fear (Su): *Antioch constantly radiates an aura of fear with a 60 ft radius, DC 26 Will negates. Creatures failing their save are shaken for the duration of the encounter. This is a supernatural, mind-affecting ability. Onlookers gain a +2 circumstance bonus to the save if Antioch makes any attempt to calm them. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by Antioch’s aura for 24 hours.
*Tongues (Su): *Antioch can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a _tongues_ spell (CL 16). This ability is always active.
*Chain of Fire (Su):* Antioch may create a chain of fire, a lashing weapon made of links of flame. The chain acts like a _+1 silver flaming light flail_. Creating the chain does not require an action, nor does causing it to vanish. If it ever leaves Antioch’s grasp, it vanishes immediately.
*Smite Infidel (Su):* Twice per day Antioch may use his ability to smite infidel. This functions like the paladin’s ability to smite evil, except that it works on creatures of any alignment—as long as they do not worship the Five.
*Swallow Whole (Ex):* Antioch may swallow whole any creature up to Medium size if it makes a successful grapple check. Creatures swallowed by Antioch are unharmed but are treated as pinned, and Antioch can disgorge a creature as a standard action. Antioch can hold one Medium, two Small, four Tiny, eight Diminutive, or 16 Fine creatures. A swallowed creature must first escape the pin in order to take any other actions (and is treated as in a hold while still swallowed). The swallowed creature may free itself if it can break or escape the hold, or it can cut itself free using natural slashing weapons (such as claws) or a Tiny or smaller slashing weapon to deal 15 or more points of slashing damage (which Antioch suffers as normal) to create an opening. Once a creature passes through, this opening seals closed automatically. (Multiple swallowed creatures must each cut their own way free.) Antioch normally uses this ability to transport creatures to a superior for interrogation or punishment, or to transport particularly evil creatures directly to Hell.
*Rage:* Once per day Antioch may enter into a rage for 13 rounds. During this rage the following changes are in effect:

*AC* 27, touch 15, flat-footed 18
*hp* 307
*Fort* +26 (+30 against poison), *Will* +26
-----
*Melee* chain of fire +30/+25/+20/+15 (3d6+10 plus 1d6 fire and 1d6 holy) or
2 slams +29 (2d6+10 plus 1d6 fire and 1d6 holy)
*Grp* +39
-----
*Abilities* Str 30, Con 30
*Skills* Climb +12, Concentration —, Diplomacy —, Hide —, Jump +12, Knowledge (arcana) —, Knowledge (religion) —, Knowledge (the planes) —, Move Silently —, Search —,Spellcraft —, Swim +22​*Halo (Su): *As a swift action, Antioch can surround itself with a halo of light having a radius of 20 ft. In addition to shedding light, it acts as a _magic circle against evil_ (CL 16). The aura can be dispelled, but Antioch can create it again as a swift action on its next turn.
*Holy Fire (Su):* Any time Antioch uses a fire spell or an ability that deals fire damage, half that damage is replaced by divine power, which is not subject to fire resistance or immunity (see the _flame strike_ spell). This ability does not affect fire damage from magic items or other equipment Antioch uses.
*Regeneration:* Antioch takes damage from evil-aligned weapons and from spells and effects with the evil descriptor.


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 25, 2005)

Fairly early on in our campaign, the PCs were sent on a holy quest to the village of Abberlane. They had to travel through the Wood Wondrous and overcome many strange, allegorical perils before reaching Abberlane on Whitsunday. There they were witness a great miracle: Abberlane had been blessed with an anchoress, a deeply devout woman who had immured herself in a stone cell many years earlier, shutting herself off from the whole world in order to give herself over wholly to the Five. The PCs discovered that the anchoress had died giving birth to a baby girl, even though no man had been in her presence for many years. The PCs claimed the baby and brought her to officials of the Church. She was named Agnes and brought to Canglen Cathedral to be raised by agents of Bishop Martin.

The PCs have had a passing interest in the welfare of little Agnes ever since, and they have heard that she has displayed many miraculous abilities. For whatever reason, though, the Church has been silent with the PCs about the nature of Agnes or her curious powers.

What the PCs do not know is that the Church believes Agnes to be _the Fiery Lamb_, a prominent figure in apocalyptic scripture. It is said that the death of the Lamb is the event that heralds the Reckoning Day, also known as the end-times for the world.

Currently, Agnes is a little girl, about ten years old. She is slight of build, with plain features and brown, curly hair. But her eyes are serious and searching, and even at her tender age she has already demonstrated considerable talent as an instrument of the Five. She has been kidnapped by the insane ex-Seeker knight, Sir Gregory the Risen. Gregory knows that what the Church suspects is true; he hopes to sacrifice Agnes in a bid to kick off the end-times, which will destroy the ruck-men -- along with the whole world, but that is a detail lost on the demented Gregory.

Agnes was built using a 32-point stat buy, adjusted for a child by using d20 modern’s guidelines. She is a quasi-deity per  _Deities and Demigods_, and has a special ability to channel the angel Antioch, described above. Channeling is detailed in _the Book of Exalted Deeds_.

My best estimate of a quasi-deity template is something like CR +4 (using _Grim Tales Creature CR calculator_). I used FFG’s Monster’s Handbook to estimate the impact of her channel Antioch ability, which is the equivalent of a 9th level spell-like ability.

*AGNES, THE FIERY LAMB ----------- CR 16*
Female human child quasi-deity cleric 10
NG Medium humanoid
*Init* +0; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 13, touch 13, flat-footed 11 
*hp* 90 (10 HD); *DR* 10/epic
*Immune* ability loss, energy drain, transmutation, mind-affecting
*Resist* fire 5; *SR* 32
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +3, *Will* +10
-----
*Spd* 60 ft
*Melee* club +5/+0 (1d6-2)
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +5
*Special Attacks* turn undead 8/day
*Spells* (CL 10, +7 ranged touch)

5—_break enchantment_, _flame strike_ (d, DC 18), _greater command_ (DC 18)
4—_cure critical wounds_, _dismissal_ (DC 17), _restoration_, _spell immunity_ (d)
3—_daylight_, _dispel magic_, _locate object_, _remove curse_, _searing light_ (d)
2—_aid_, _calm emotions_, _heat metal_ (d, DC 15), _lesser restoration_, _silence_ (DC 15), _zone of truth_ (DC 15)
1—_bane_ (DC 14), _bless_, _cure light wounds_, _doom_ (DC 14), _remove fear_, _sanctuary_ (d, DC 14)
0—_create water_, _cure minor wounds_, _detect magic_, _guidance_, _light_, _resistance_
d: domain spell. Domains: Protection, Sun​-----
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 13
*SQ* channel Antioch, immortal
*Feats *Eschew Materials, Extra Turning, Great Fortitude, Skill Focus (Knowledge (religion)), Spell Penetration 
*Skills* Concentration +14, Diplomacy +8, Heal +16, Knowledge (religion) +17, Knowledge (the planes) +7
-----
*Channel Antioch (Su): *Once per day Agnes has the ability to channel the angelic Throne, Antioch, as if using the spell _channel greater celestial_. This channeling lasts 100 minutes; during this time Agnes is wreathed in silver flame. When channeling the angel, Agnes has the following changed statistics:

*Senses* darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision
*Aura* fear (60 ft, DC 26)
-----
regeneration 15; *DR* 15/evil
*Immune* electricity, fire
*Resist* acid 20, cold 20, sonic 20
*Will* +12
*Melee* chain of fire +5/+0 (1d8-2 and 1d6 fire)
*Special Atks* chain of fire, smite infidel 2/day (+8 atk, +3 dmg)
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 17) 1/day—_gate_; 3/day—_blindness/deafness_ (DC 17), _contagion_ (DC 19), _creeping doom_ (DC 22), _destruction_ (DC 22), _dimension door_, _earthquake_, _firestorm_ (DC 22), _finger of death_ (DC 22), _flame strike_ (DC 19), _flesh to salt_ (DC 21), _slay living_ (DC 20), _storm of vengeance_ (DC 24), _whirlwind_ (DC 23); at will—_improved invisibility_, _telekinesis_ (DC 20, 65 ft range)
*Spells* the DC for all of Agnes’s spells increases by +2
-----
*Abilities* Int 17, Wis 21, Cha 21
*SQ* halo, holy fire
*Skills* Climb -1, Concentration +25, Diplomacy +23, Heal +18, Hide +12, Intimidate +28, Jump -1, Knowledge (arcana) +19, Knowledge (religion) +27, Knowledge (the planes) +22, Listen +29, Move Silently +13, Search +25, Sense Motive +29, Spellcraft +18 (+20 to decipher scrolls), Survival +24 (+26 on other planes, or to find or follow tracks), Spot +29, Swim +9, Use Magic Device +19 (+21 to use scrolls)​*Immortal:* Agnes is naturally immortal and cannot die from natural causes. She will stop aging once she reaches adulthood, and she does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe. The only way for a her to die is through special circumstances, usually by being slain in magical or physical combat.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 4, 2005)

A thin man of medium height and build in his early thirties, Clement has a fair complexion and dark, thinning hair. He has the tonsure of a clerk in minor orders, although he dresses foppishly in a red tunic with ornate embroidery. Clement's father was a poor knight who reluctantly sent his son to the cathedral school at Canglen. There Clement met Vandoren and the two young men became fast friends.

Eventually, however, Clement was forced to leave for excessive drunkenness and gambling. Lazy and sardonic, with a sharp tongue and a ribald sense of humor, Clement spent several wasted years as a wandering vagabond, always looking for a fast coin. He fell in with Hamral and traveled with the consortes for a few years. 

However, Clement fell in love with Cynthia, the pretty young daughter of the Heremac merchant Geoffrey Carder. Clement married her and and they have son named Simon. Somewhat reformed as new family man, Clement completed his studies in Canglen, and returned to Heremac where he has practiced medicine.

Clement's full alert and improved evasion talents are taken from the Game Mechanics' Modern COmpanion Vol. 2.

*CLEMENT BARBOUR --------------------- CR 13*
Male human Fast hero 7/Charismatic hero 3/Dedicated hero 3
CG Medium humanoid
*Init* +7; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 34, touch 24, flat-footed 28; Dodge, improved evasion, Mobility
*hp* 69 (13 HD)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +13, *Will* +10
-----
*Spd* 35 ft
*Melee* _+2 quarterstaff_ +10/+5 (1d6) or
_+2 quarterstaff_ as double weapon +8/+3/+8 (1d6)
*Ranged* mwk sling +12/+7 (1d4)
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +8
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 14
*SQ* charm, favor, full alert, healing knack, increased speed, skill emphasis (Heal)
*Starting Occupation* Student (Knowledge (history, religion), Perform (poetry) as class skills)
*Feats *Armor Proficiency (light), Dodge, Improved Toughness, Iron Will (b), Mobility (b), Point Blank Shot (b), Skill Focus (heal), Simple Weapons Proficiency (b), Spring Attack, Stealthy (b), Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse (b)
*Skills* Balance +11, Bluff +7, Craft (writing) +5, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +7, Gather Information +9, Hide +14, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (history) +7, Knowledge (local) +15, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (religion) +10, Heal +15, Listen +3, Move Silently +14, Profession (physick) +3, Read/Write Language (Tynan), Perform (poetry) +6, Sense Motive +3, Sleight of Hand +9, Spot +3, Tumble +12
*Possessions* _+3 chain shirt_, _+2 quarterstaff_, _cloak of resistance +3_, _ring of protection +2_, masterwork sling, 50 sling bullets, healer’s kit, vial of antivenom (2)
-----
*Improved Evasion (Ex):* If the Clement is exposed to any effect that normally allows a character to attempt a Reflex saving throw for half damage, Clement suffers no damage if he makes a successful saving throw and only half damage on a failed save. Improved evasion can only be used when wearing light armor or no armor.
*Charm (Ex):* Clement gets a +3 bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks made to influence females. Clement can only charm NPCs with attitudes of indifferent or better. The charm bonus can't be used against characters who are unfriendly or hostile.
*Favor (Ex):* Clement has the ability to acquire minor aid from anyone he meets. By making a favor check, Clement can gain important information without going through the time and trouble of doing a lot of research. Favors can also be used to acquire the loan of equipment or documents, or to receive other minor assistance in the course of an adventure. Clement spends 1 action point to activate this talent. To make a favor check, roll a d20 and add +3. The DM sets the DC based on the scope of the favor being requested. Clement can't take 10 or 20 on this check, nor can he retry the check for the same (or virtually the same) favor. Favors should help advance the plot of an adventure. A favor that would enable Clement to avoid an adventure altogether should always be unavailable to the character, regardless of the result of a favor check.
*Full Alert (Ex):* Clement gets a +4 circumstance bonus on initiative checks. This bonus stacks with the one provided by the Improved Initiative feat.
*Healing Knack (Ex): *Clement has a knack for the healing arts and receives a +2 bonus on all Heal skill checks.
*Increased Speed (Ex): *Clement's base speed increases by 5 feet.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 14, 2005)

*Bened the True Ghoul*

Bened was an important villain in a past campaign arc that centered on the ruins of Lorn Abbey. The Abbey had once been a large monastery on the Frounter. Many years ago several monks at the abbey had come under the influence of certain nefarious books of lore, and their corruption slowly spread until the entire Abbey was rotten with diabolists. Too late, the Church discovered this blasphemy and secretly dispatched a band of Seeker knights who then slaughtered all the inhabitants and razed Lorn Abbey to the ground, blaming the entire episode on a ruck-man raid.

But the evil did not die with the corrupt monks, and within several years the ruins of the Abbey were crawling with all sorts of loathsome undead, until the PCs ventured in and cleansed the foul place. During this story arc Bened was a reoccurring villain. Although the PCs destroyed him, in the course of updating my True Ghoul template (http://home.gwi.net/~rdorman/frilond/rul/dm/ghoul.htm) I decided to pull out Bened's old stats and update him as well.

*BENED THE CORRUPTED SCRIBE _____ CR 15*
Male human true ghoul wizard 11
NE Medium undead (augmented humanoid)
*Init* +7; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Listen +3, Spot +8
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 22, touch 15, flat-footed 18
*hp* 96 (14 HD); *DR* 5/–
*Immune* ability drain, critical hits, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, sleep effects, stunning
*Resist* turn resistance +4
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +9, *Will* +15
-----
*Spd* 30 ft
*Melee* bite +6 (1d8 and paralysis) and 2 claws +4 (1d6 and paralysis and 1 Str)
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +6
*Special Atk* paralysis (DC 21, 2d6+6 min.), strength damage, grave-rot, create spawn
*Combat Gear* scroll of _cone of cold_ (DC 17), wand of _mirror image_
*Spells Prepared* (CL 14th):

6—_acid fog_, _circle of death_ (DC 21)
5—_cloudkill_ (DC 18)_, magic jar_ (DC 20)_, wall of iron_
4—_contagion_ (DC 19)_, enervation_ (+9 ranged touch)_, minor globe of invulnerability, wall of ice_ (DC 17)
3—_dispel magic, gaseous form, lightning bolt_ (DC 16)_, protection from elements, vampiric touch_ (2, +6 melee touch)
2—_blindness/deafness_ (DC 17)_, darkness, invisibility, protection from arrows, scare_ (DC 17)_, stinking cloud_ (DC 15)
1—_burning hands_ (DC 14)_, cause fear_ (DC 16)_, magic missile_ (2)_, ray of enfeeblement_ (+9 ranged touch)_, spider climb_
0—_detect magic, flare, ghost sound_ (DC 13)_, prestidigitation, ray of frost_ (+9 ranged touch)​*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 14th): 1/week—_animate dead_
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Con —, Dex 16, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 16
*SQ* summon shadows
*Feats* Combat Casting, Greater Spell Focus (necromancy), Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Practiced Spellcaster, Scribe Scroll (b), Spell Focus (necromancy) (b), Sudden Silent Spell, Sudden Still Spell
*Skills* Balance +8, Concentration +13 (+17 casting defensively), Decipher Script +17, Hide +8, Knowledge (arcana) +17, Knowledge (history) +11, Knowledge (religion) +9, Move Silently +9, Profession (scribe) +9, Spellcraft +19, Spot +8
*Possessions* combat gear, _cloak of resistance +2_, _bracers of armor +3_
*Hook* You want to know more about Lorn Abbey? Worry not -- we'll have many long years together to talk it all over.
-----
*Paralysis (Ex):* Those hit by a Bened’s bite or claw attack must succeed at a DC 21 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 2d6+6 minutes. Elves are not immune to a true ghoul’s paralysis.
*Strength Damage (Su):* Bened deals 1 point of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a true ghoul dies. This is a negative energy effect.
*Grave-Rot (Su):* Bened's fangs and claws are contaminated with the filth of the grave and may spread disease. At the end of combat, anyone who took damage from his claw or bite must succeed at a DC 15 Fortitude save or contract grave-rot: Onset time 1 day, damage 1d6 hit points of damage each day until cured or the victim makes a successful Fortitude Save. Victims are allowed a new saving throw each day. Victims reduced to 0 hit points by grave-rot are transformed into true ghouls.
*Summon Shadows (Su):* Bened can summon 1d3 shadows once per day. The shadows arrive in 1 round and serve for 10 rounds or until released.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 18, 2005)

*Echidna Revised*

A couple of years ago the PCs had a run-in with Echidna, a wretched monster that was part nymph, part dragon (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68197). She'll be making a return in our final game session (scheduled for January), and I thought it was time to go back to the drawing board. 

This time out, I used the amalgam template from Green Ronin's Advanced Bestiary as a guide, which was a lot of help. I also had access to Grim Tales's spectacular Creature CR calculator. And I've got some more experience at monster design under my belt.

Dragon CRs, I've discovered, are artificially low, even in 3.5 -- which led me to scale back on Echidna's HD. It also finally clicked how useless a big bag of spells and spell-like abilities are. Basically, an average encounter only last around 3-6 rounds; so monsters only get a chance to use 2-3 of these abilities. Further, the DCs of low-level effects are so low as to be worthless. (The 3.5 designers had already reached this conclusion when they revised demons and devils.)

So I've dropped several of Echidna's abilities that didn't seem to fit and were not useful in a typical encounter: the wild empathy ability, the druid and sorcerer spells, leaving behind some spell-like abilities that better fit her character.

I haven't playtested her yet, but this is the current version I'm kicking around:

_From above the waist, Echidna appears to be a beautiful human woman, but below is the form of a foul dragon with blue-black scales._

*ECHIDNA _____ CR 17*
Female unique dragon
NE Large dragon (evil, extraplanar)
*Init* +4; *Senses* low-light vision; Listen +18, Spot +18
*Languages* Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Sylvan
-----
*AC* 28, touch 13, flat-footed 28
*hp* 190 (18 HD); *DR* 10/cold iron
*Immune* sleep, paralysis
*Resist* cold 10, fire 10; *SR* 28
*Fort* +19, *Ref* +15, *Will* +18
*Weakness* divine vulnerability
-----
*Spd* 60 ft, swim 80 ft
*Melee* barbed tail +22 (1d8+5 plus poison) and 2 claws +20 (1d8+2)
*Space* 10 ft; *Reach* 10 ft
*Base Atk* +18; *Grp* +27
*Atk Options* Blind-Fight, Quicken Spell-like Ability (_darkness_)
*Special Atk* blinding beauty (DC 23), confront sin, frightful presence (180 ft radius, DC 25), poison (Fort DC 23, 1d6 Str/1d6 Str), stunning glance (DC 25)
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 13th):

1/day—_dimension door_, _insanity_ (DC 21), _plane shift_ (DC 21), _mass suggestion_ (DC 21), _song of discord_ (DC 19)
3/day—_confusion_ (DC 18), _crushing despair_ (DC 18), _deeper darkness_, _silence_ (DC 16), _slow_ (DC 17), _touch of idiocy_
At will—_darkness_, _discern lie_ (DC 18), _dispel magic_, _magic circle against good_​-----
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 19
*SQ* unearthly grace
*Feats* Ability Focus (frightful presence), Ability Focus (stunning glance), Blind-Fight, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (barbed tail), Multiattack, Quicken Spell-like Ability (_darkness_)
*Skills* Concentration +19, Diplomacy +21, Escape Artist +15, Hide +11, Intimidate +23, Knowledge (arcana) +19, Knowledge (religion) +19, Listen +18, Move Silently +15, Search +19, Sense Motive +18, Spot +18, Swim +20 (+28 to avoid hazards), Use Magic Device +19
-----
*Divine Vulnerability (Su):* Echidna has a weakness, a special action that any person with a good alignment can do to instantly destroy her.
*Blinding Beauty (Su):* This ability affects all humanoids within 30 feet of Echidna. Those who look directly at her must succeed on a DC 23 Fortitude save or be blinded permanently as though by the _blindness_ spell. Echidna can suppress or resume this ability as a free action.
*Confront Sin (Su):* Echidna is made stronger by the sin of her opponents. All physical attacks do bonus damage equal to +2 damage for each step the target's alignment is away from lawful good.
*Frightful Presence (Ex):* The ability takes effect automatically whenever Echidna attacks or charges. Creatures within a 180 ft radius are subject to the effect if they have less than 18 HD. A potentially affected creature that succeeds on a DC 25 Will save remains immune to Echidna's frightful presence for 24 hours. On a failure, creatures with 4 or less HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with 5 to 17 HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds.
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 23, initial and secondary damage 1d6 Str.
*Stunning Glance (Su):* As a standard action, Echidna can stun a creature within 30 feet with a look. The target creature must succeed on a DC 25 Fortitude save or be stunned for 2d4 rounds.
*Unearthly Grace (Su):* Echidna adds her Charisma modifier as a bonus on all her saving throws, and as a deflection bonus to her Armor Class. (The statistics block already reflects these bonuses).


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 21, 2005)

*Echidna's Tactics*

Echidna will encounter the PCs at night on a nightmarish beach littered with flotsam and jetsam. The PCs will be 20 ft from the waterline, Echidna will surface 100 ft off shore.

*Round 1:* Echidna spots characters, casts magic circle against good on herself (+2 resistance bonus to all saves, blocks mental control hedges out neutral or good summoned creatures) and swims silently 40 ft closer to shore (PCs get a DC 30 Listen check).

*Round 2:* Echidna swims 60 ft and emerges on the shore, activating her frightful presence and casting song of discord on the biggest clump of characters. All characters within 30 ft may now be affected by her blinding beauty ability on their turns.

*Round 3:* Echidna uses her stunning glance ability on the nearest spellcaster and casts insantiy on the nearest fighter.

*Round 4:* Echidna uses her stunning glance ability on the nearest spellcaster and charges into battle, again activating her frightful presence ability.

If flanked she will use darkness to provide concealment, relying on her Blind-Fighting feat.

If reduced to 100 hp or less she will dimension door to 100 ft off the shore and use her mass suggestion to lure characters into the water.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 26, 2005)

*Updated Plucksome*

*PLUCKSOME _____ CR —*
Intelligent masterwork psaltery, 9th level
NG Tiny Construct
*Init* -2; *Senses* hearing; Detect Creature (fey) (detect presence or absence of fey within 60 ft); Listen +3
*Languages* communication (empathy)
-----
*AC* 7
*hp* 24 (9 HD); *hardness* 5
*Immune* ability drain, critical hits, disease, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, sleep effects, stunning
*Resist* cold ¼, electricity ½, ranged weapons ½
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +6, *Will* +9
-----
*Spell-like Abilities* (CL 9th):1/day—_shadow conjuration_ (DC 16), _sleep_ (DC 13), _ventriloquism_ (DC 13)
2/day—_charm monster_ (DC 15), _enthrall_ (DC 14), _ghost sound_ (DC 12),_ prestidigitation_ (DC 12), _Tasha’s hideous laughter_ (DC 13)​-----
*Abilities* Str –, Dex –, Con –, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 15
*SQ* construct traits, object traits, persuasion*
Feats* Detect Creature (fey), Iron Will, Skill Focus (Perform), Toughen, Unique Magical Ability (persuasion)
*Skills *Concentration +4, Listen +3, Sense Motive +3, Perform +11
-----
*Perception (hearing):* Plucksome can hear as well as a human and is vulnerable to auditory effects.
*Communication (empathy):* Plucksome only understands one-word sorts of ideas or emotions, and can convey the same. It does so only mentally, however, to anyone holding it.
*Hardness (Ex):* Whenever Plucksome takes damage, subtract 5 from the damage. Only damage in excess of its hardness is deducted from the Plucksome’s hit points.
*Construct Traits:* Plucksome is immune to all mind-affecting, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless). Plucksome is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, and immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less. Since it was never alive, Plucksome cannot be raised or resurrected.
*Object Traits (Ex):* Electricity and ranged weapon attacks deal half damage to Plucksome; divide the damage dealt by 2 before applying the hardness. Cold attacks deal one-quarter damages; divide the damage dealt by 4 before applying the hardness.
*Persuasion (Su):* When held, Plucksome grants a +3 competence bonus on the holder’s Charisma-based checks, as if the holder were wearing a _circlet of persuasion_.


----------

